# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Δηλώσεις Υποψηφιότητας για Εκλογές Συλλόγου - 2009

## NetTraptor

Αυτό το post γίνεται εκτός της ενότητας του συλλόγου και απευθύνεται σε όλα τα μέλη του δικτύου και του συλλόγου, είτε είναι ταμιακώς εντάξει, είτε όχι.

Ενόψει της Γενικής Συνέλευσης πρέπει όσοι επιθυμούν να δηλώσουν υποψηφιότητα
για

*Α) Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο του Συλλόγου
Β) Πειθαρχική Επιτροπή
Γ) Εξελεγκτική Επιτροπή*

να στείλουν email με τα πλήρη στοιχεία τους στο ds {at} awmn {dot} net μέχρι τις 30 Ιανουαρίου.

Υποψηφιότητα μπορούν να δηλώσουν τα ταμιακώς εντάξει μέλη για το 2009 μέχρι και της 29 Ιανουαρίου 2009.
H διαδικασία για την εγγραφή περιγράφεται εδώ:

Προτείνουμε όσοι από τους admin και moderators θέλουν να δηλώσουν υποψηφιότητα, να παραιτηθούν για λόγους ηθικής τάξης πριν από την υποβολή υποψηφιότητας.

Καλούμε τα μέλη να μη διστάσουν-φοβηθούν να βάλουν υποψηφιότητα.
Το παρόν ΔΣ έχει την πρόθεση και είμαι σίγουρος ότι είναι πρόθυμο να δώσει κάθε βοήθεια όπου αυτό αρμόζει, ενώ θα υποστηρίξει τις προσπάθειες του νέου έτσι ώστε η μετάβαση να είναι ομαλή και ωφέλιμη προς τον σύλλογο και το έργο του. 
Η συμμετοχή σε αυτές τις θέσεις ευθύνης σίγουρα μπορεί κάποιες φορές να είναι απαιτητικές αλλά συνάμα προσφέρουν εμπειρίες που είμαι σίγουρος ότι ο καθένας από τους εκλεγμένους ποια υποψηφίους θα εκτιμήσει. 
Ο σύλλογος χρειάζεται άτομα το οποία έχουν όρεξη για δουλειά, μπορούν να δουλέψουν ομαδικά με έναν σταθερό ρυθμό (όχι και τόσο απαιτητικό θα έλεγα) και θέλουν να παράγουν χειροπιαστό έργο που θα ωφελήσει και του ίδιους αλλά και την κοινότητα. 
Η συμμετοχή σε μη κερδοσκοπικούς συλλόγους είναι έργο που ανταμείβει τόσο τους συμμετέχοντες όσο και το κοινωνικό σύνολο με τέτοιο γοητευτικό τρόπο που είμαι σίγουρος ότι πολλοί από εσάς θα σπεύσουν να δηλώσουν υποψηφιότητα. 

Σημείωση: Μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες θα οριστικοποιηθεί και η ημερομηνία της ΓΣ.

----------


## acoul

προτείνω YGK και nvak, μπορεί να μην έχουν χρόνο αλλά είναι καλά παιδιά. θα βοηθήσουμε και στο αρχικό πρόβλημα προσθέτοντας ένα ακόμη  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Αυτό το post γίνεται εκτός της ενότητας του συλλόγου και απευθύνεται σε όλα τα μέλη του δικτύου και του συλλόγου, είτε είναι ταμιακώς εντάξει, είτε όχι.


Εφόσων δεν μπορούν να δηλώσουν υποψηφιότητα ή να ψηφίσουν όσοι δεν είναι ταμειακώς εντάξει ή δεν είναι καν μέλη του συλλόγου πιο το νόημα τα εσωτερικά θέματα του συλλόγου να γίνουν post public;

----------


## acoul

ότι δεν αλλάζει και προσαρμόζεται στις ανάγκες των καιρών καταρρέει ...  ::

----------


## ice

Μηπως και καποιος θελει να συμμετεχει για πρωτη φορα στα κοινα του συλλογου ορε παιδες για αυτο το εκαναν εδω . 

Μην τους τρωμε για τα παντα . Ημαρτον

----------


## Cha0s

> Μηπως και καποιος θελει να συμμετεχει για πρωτη φορα στα κοινα του συλλογου ορε παιδες για αυτο το εκαναν εδω . 
> 
> Μην τους τρωμε για τα παντα . Ημαρτον


Μα αν δεν είμαστε ταμειακώς εντάξει ή δεν είμαστε καν μέλη ΔΕΝ μπορούμε να συμμετέχουμε ούτε για πρώτη ούτε για τελευταία φορά.
ΣυλλογοSpam με άλλα λόγια;

Εξάλλου δεν νομίζω ότι ένας που θα γραφτεί στο φόρουμ τώρα, θα ψηθεί να γραφτεί και στον σύλλογο επειδή θα δει ότι ο σύλλογος έχει εκλογές.


Δεν τρώω κανέναν Στέλιο, απλά ζητάω μία διευκρίνηση επί του θέματος καθώς είναι ασαφές.
Πως μπορεί να απευθύνεται ένα post σε όλο το δίκτυο & φόρουμ όταν αφορά και δίδεται η δυνατότητα συμμετοχής στο θέμα στο οποίο αναφέρεται στο ποστ (εκλογές) μόνο σε ταμειακώς εντάξει μέλη του συλλόγου.

----------


## ice

Μπορει να εχεις δικιο αλλα ας που με οτι καποιος δεν ειναι ταμειακως ενταξει και συνεπως τον εχουν πεταξει εξω απο το να βλεπει το μερος του φορουμ για τον συλλογο δεν θα μαθαινει μαλλον ποτε οτι γινονταν εκλογες και συνεπως δεν θα μπορουσε να τακτοποιησει εγκαιρως τις εκρεμμοτητες και να δηλωσει πχ υποψιοφιος για ΔΣ. 

Αλλο πχ ενα καινουργιο παιδι πρωτη φορα φετος στο δικτυο που να μαθει οτι γινονται εκλογες ετσι ωστε να δηλωσει συμμετοχη? 

Τα παιδια εκαναν σωστα και απο το το καταστατικο να το βγαλουν ανακοινωση σε δημοσιο τοπικ και οχι σε προσωπικο 

Απλα ωρε βαγγελη αν δεν ενδιαφερει το θεμα του συλλογου αστο το τοπικ εκει και μην το ανοιγεις .

----------


## NetTraptor

Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα πονηρό εδώ...

viewtopic.php?t=27502

Την Norma ακολουθώ και ναι όλα έχουν λογική από τοοοοοοτε. Αλλά ποιος την έχασε να την βρούμε εμείς...  :: 

Και ήμουν και πιστός στο ραντεβού...  ::

----------


## klarabel

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Αυτό το post γίνεται εκτός της ενότητας του συλλόγου και απευθύνεται σε όλα τα μέλη του δικτύου και του συλλόγου, είτε είναι ταμιακώς εντάξει, είτε όχι.
> 
> 
> Εφόσων δεν μπορούν να δηλώσουν υποψηφιότητα ή να ψηφίσουν όσοι δεν είναι ταμειακώς εντάξει ή δεν είναι καν μέλη του συλλόγου πιο το νόημα τα εσωτερικά θέματα του συλλόγου να γίνουν post public;


Απλά γίνεσαι ταμειακώς οκ και συμμετέχεις. Είτε νέος είτε παλιός. Ετσι δεν αποκλείεται κανείς. Μην τα βλέπουμε όλα μαύρα ή άσπρα. Ετσι είναι και έτσι θα πρέπει να είναι η σωστή διαδικασία.

----------


## Cha0s

> Μπορει να εχεις δικιο αλλα ας που με οτι καποιος δεν ειναι ταμειακως ενταξει και συνεπως τον εχουν πεταξει εξω απο το να βλεπει το μερος του φορουμ για τον συλλογο δεν θα μαθαινει μαλλον ποτε οτι γινονταν εκλογες και συνεπως δεν θα μπορουσε να τακτοποιησει εγκαιρως τις εκρεμμοτητες και να δηλωσει πχ υποψιοφιος για ΔΣ. 
> 
> Αλλο πχ ενα καινουργιο παιδι πρωτη φορα φετος στο δικτυο που να μαθει οτι γινονται εκλογες ετσι ωστε να δηλωσει συμμετοχη? 
> 
> Τα παιδια εκαναν σωστα και απο το το καταστατικο να το βγαλουν ανακοινωση σε δημοσιο τοπικ και οχι σε προσωπικο 
> 
> Απλα ωρε βαγγελη αν δεν ενδιαφερει το θεμα του συλλογου αστο το τοπικ εκει και μην το ανοιγεις .


Από την στιγμή που ΔΕΝ μπορούν να συμμετέχουν όσοι το διαβάζουν (για τον Α Β λόγο) τότε είναι offtopic.

Είναι καθαρά θέμα του συλλόγου ΑΜΔΑ (ποτέ δεν έπεσε κανένα λινκ επειδή δεν είχαμε δημόσια ενημέρωση για τις εκλογές) και όχι του δικτύου και του AWMN.
Άρα το τόπικ έπρεπε να γίνει στο 'Σύλλογος' και όχι στο 'Γενικά για το AWMN' άρα πρέπει να πάει στα OT [να φάει kai κλείδωμα και σε 2 βδομάδες delete  ::  (μιας που αναφέρθηκε η καλή δουλειά των mods  ::   ::   ::  )]

Τώρα το ότι δεν είναι προσβάσιμο το εν λόγω section είναι θέμα του συλλόγου που έκοψε την πρόσβαση στους non ταμειακώς εντάξει και non μέλη.

Όσο για το άνοιγμα του ποστ, δεν μπορώ να ξέρω αν μου αρέσει ή όχι (συμφωνώ ή όχι με) ένα ποστ αν δεν το διαβάσω.

----------


## Cha0s

> Απλά γίνεσαι ταμειακώς οκ και συμμετέχεις. Είτε νέος είτε παλιός. Ετσι δεν αποκλείεται κανείς. Μην τα βλέπουμε όλα μαύρα ή άσπρα. Ετσι είναι και έτσι θα πρέπει να είναι η σωστή διαδικασία.


Η σωστή διαδικασία είναι open όλα σε όλους (αν θέλουμε να λεγόμαστε ανοιχτό δίκτυο).

----------


## NetTraptor

Δικό μας είναι το forum όπου θέλουμε ποστάρουμε. Εσύ γιατί ποσταρεις εδώ? Εγώ θεωρώ προνόμιο το ότι σε αφήνουμε να ποσταρεις...  ::  

Άσε τις μαλαγανιές και κατέβα εκλογές..  ::

----------


## fengi1

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από klarabel
> 
> Απλά γίνεσαι ταμειακώς οκ και συμμετέχεις. Είτε νέος είτε παλιός. Ετσι δεν αποκλείεται κανείς. Μην τα βλέπουμε όλα μαύρα ή άσπρα. Ετσι είναι και έτσι θα πρέπει να είναι η σωστή διαδικασία.
> 
> 
> Η σωστή διαδικασία είναι open όλα σε όλους (αν θέλουμε να λεγόμαστε ανοιχτό δίκτυο).


Και ποια η διαφορα ετσι οπως το λες των μελλων του δικτυου και των ταμειακως ενταξει μελλων του συλλογου ;
Ολοι ισα δικαιωματα αλλα οι δευτεροι να συνεισφερουν και τον οβολο τους για να υπαρχει ενας χωρος και υπηρεσιες και τα εξοδα συντηρησης τους και ολα οσα χρειαζεται για να υπαρχει ο συλλογος ;

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από klarabel
> 
> ...


Δυστηχώς ειδικά για το φόρουμ που συζητάμε, το παρελθόν έχει δείξει ότι ΔΕΝ έχουν τα ίδια δικαιώματα τα μέλη με τα μη μέλη.

Στο παρελθόν υπήρχαν πολλές διακρίσεις, και μπορεί τώρα να μην είναι τόσες πολλές (όχι ότι εξαφανήστηκαν), αλλά είναι δεδομένο ότι διακρίσεις μπορούν να υπάρχουν ανάλογα τις ορέξεις των εκάστων διοικούντων.

Γενικότερα όσο ακούς ειδικά από υψηλά ιστάμενους, φράσεις όπως "δικό μας είναι το φόρουμ και....", τόσο είναι δεδομένη η ύπαρξη διακρίσεων.

----------


## Cha0s

> Δικό μας είναι το forum όπου θέλουμε ποστάρουμε. Εσύ γιατί ποσταρεις εδώ? Εγώ θεωρώ προνόμιο το ότι σε αφήνουμε να ποσταρεις...


Ποστάρω γιατί είμαι μέλος του δικτύου, έχω προσφέρει και συνεχίζω να προσφέρω σε αυτό και γιατί το φόρουμ αυτό δημιουργήθηκε από το δίκτυο για το δίκτυο και το πήρε φασιστικά ο σύλλογος, δίνοντας σου το δικαίωμα (λέμε τώρα) να μου λες ότι με αφήνεις κιόλας να ποστάρω χαριστικά.




> Άσε τις μαλαγανιές και κατέβα εκλογές..


Ο λόγος που δεν κατεβαίνω στις εκλογές, δεν συμμετέχω στον σύλλογο, αποφεύγω τα μαλακοτόπικς του φόρουμ (όσο μπορώ), δεν μπαίνω στην ομάδα Hostmaster, κλπ κλπ είναι γιατί κάνοντας οτιδήποτε από τα παραπάνω χάνω την ουσία των πραγμάτων.
Σταματάω να ασχολούμαι με το χόμπυ και ασχολούμαι με τις μακακίες σας.
Χάνω το ενδιαφέρον μου, χάνω την καύλα για το δίκτυο και αναλώνομαι σε μαλακισμένες συζητήσεις και κόντρες χωρίς τέλος.

Επομένως επιλέγω να ασχολούμαι με το δίκτυο όπως μου αρέσει και ευχαριστεί εμένα και αφήνω στην άκρη τις ομάδες, τους καφέδες, τις συζητήσεις χωρίς τέλος και νόημα.

Συμμετέχω σε ότι με εκφράζει και μου κινεί το ενδιαφέρον. Όχι σε ότι βολεύει άλλους.


fengi, το δίκτυο ειναι ανοιχτό. δεν είναι συνδρομητικό.
Αυτή είναι η διαφορά με τον σύλλογο και τους ταμειακώς εν τάξη και μη.

Για να ψηφίσεις στις βουλευτικές εκλογές πληρώνεις 50 ευρώ συνδρομή;

----------


## john70

Βαγγέλη , Ωραία λογική , άντε λοιπόν στις επόμενες εθνικές εκλογές να έχουν δικαίωμα ψήφου όσοι ζουν στην ελλάδα , ή στην εταιρία που εργάζεσαι να μπούνε στην μισθοδοσία όσοι είναι στο ίδιο κτήριο .

Μην τα κάνουμε όλα σούπα .... 

Σε διαδικασίες του σωματείου , δικαίωμα έχουν μόνο τα μέλη του . Ας δούμε τι θα γίνει με τον νέο σύλλογο (PeiWMN Peiraeus Wirelles Metropolitan Network) εκει το καταστατικό μπορεί να μήν θέλει συνδρομή τα έξοδα να καλύπτονται απο εθνικούς ευεργέτες  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Βαγγέλη , Ωραία λογική , άντε λοιπόν στις επόμενες εθνικές εκλογές να έχουν δικαίωμα ψήφου όσοι ζουν στην ελλάδα , ή στην εταιρία που εργάζεσαι να μπούνε στην μισθοδοσία όσοι είναι στο ίδιο κτήριο .
> 
> Μην τα κάνουμε όλα σούπα .... 
> 
> Σε διαδικασίες του σωματείου , δικαίωμα έχουν μόνο τα μέλη του . Ας δούμε τι θα γίνει με τον νέο σύλλογο (PeiWMN Peiraeus Wirelles Metropolitan Network) εκει το καταστατικό μπορεί να μήν θέλει συνδρομή τα έξοδα να καλύπτονται απο εθνικούς ευεργέτες


Αυτό είναι το νόημα όσων είπα εξαρχής.

Το θέμα είναι του συλλόγου και δεν αφορά το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο εφόσων ο σύλλογος δεν λαμβάνει υπόψην τα μέλη του υπόλοιπου δικτύου.

Άρα το τόπικ παραμένει offtopic και αν οι mods θέλουν να θεωρούνται εξιόπιστοι και αντικειμενικοί πρέπει να το στείλουν στον κάδο.
Κάτι που δεν θα γίνει φυσικά, δείχνοντας την διαφορά μελλών του συλλόγου και μη μελλών όπως είπε ο Πάνος πολύ ορθά.

----------


## nvak

> Ο λόγος που δεν κατεβαίνω στις εκλογές, δεν συμμετέχω στον σύλλογο, αποφεύγω τα μαλακοτόπικς του φόρουμ (όσο μπορώ), δεν μπαίνω στην ομάδα Hostmaster, κλπ κλπ είναι γιατί κάνοντας οτιδήποτε από τα παραπάνω χάνω την ουσία των πραγμάτων.
> Σταματάω να ασχολούμαι με το χόμπυ και ασχολούμαι με τις μακακίες σας.
> Χάνω το ενδιαφέρον μου, χάνω την καύλα για το δίκτυο και αναλώνομαι σε μαλακισμένες συζητήσεις και κόντρες χωρίς τέλος.
> 
> Επομένως επιλέγω να ασχολούμαι με το δίκτυο όπως μου αρέσει και ευχαριστεί εμένα και αφήνω στην άκρη τις ομάδες, τους καφέδες, τις συζητήσεις χωρίς τέλος και νόημα.
> 
> Συμμετέχω σε ότι με εκφράζει και μου κινεί το ενδιαφέρον. Όχι σε ότι βολεύει άλλους.


++++ Αυτό κάνουμε οι περισσότεροι  ::  (και εγώ μέσα) 
Κάποιος όμως πρέπει να κάνει την φιλιπινέζα κάθε φορά.
Είναι ξενέρωμα. Τόσο που ο σημερινός Πρόεδρος να νοιώθει βοθραντζής.  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Για να ψηφίσεις στις βουλευτικές εκλογές πληρώνεις 50 ευρώ συνδρομή;


Βασικά εκεί την πληρώνεις πολύ ποιο ακριβά την νύφη... Σιγά σιγά θα μάθεις...

Οσο για τα άλλα τσάμπα καίει η λάμπα. Δεν σου ζήτησα να μου απαντήσεις ενδελεχώς τσάμπα ξεβάφεις τους χαρακτήρες από το πληκτρολόγιο σου. Αν δεν θέλεις να συμμετέχεις σε τίποτα λίγο που μας νοιάζει. Αν είναι να έχουμε και την γρίνια σου, δυο φορές ακόμα. Πραγματικά δεν παρακαλάμε κανένα. Μια χαρά κάνουμε και εμείς το χόμπι μας λίγο ποιο οργανωμένα και έχουμε και εμείς το δικαίωμα να ποσταρουμε όπου μας καπνίσει (μιας και δεν παίρνεις από λογία αλλά ούτε θες να καταλάβεις... δέξου το έτσι).  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Πραγματικά δεν παρακαλάμε κανένα.


Γιαυτό έκανες αυτό το τόπικ ε;  ::   ::

----------


## fengi1

> fengi, το δίκτυο ειναι ανοιχτό. δεν είναι συνδρομητικό.
> Αυτή είναι η διαφορά με τον σύλλογο και τους ταμειακώς εν τάξη και μη.
> 
> Για να ψηφίσεις στις βουλευτικές εκλογές πληρώνεις 50 ευρώ συνδρομή;


Η κουβεντα θα επρεπε να ειναι αν τα 50 ευρω πρεπει να ειναι 10 ωστε τα 100 μελη να ηταν 500 και τα εσοδα για να καλυφτουν οι λειτουργικες αναγκες της εδρας ιδια, και ο συλλογος μεγαλος.

----------


## socrates

Άλλη μια συζήτηση λούπα! Κάπου το έχω ξαναδεί το έργο!
Νομίζω προς όφελος μας είναι να αφήσουμε όσους θέλουν να δηλώσουν υποψηφιότητα να το κάνουν αβίαστα. Εγώ δεν μετανιώνω για την θητεία που είχα έως τώρα και θα χαρώ πραγματικά να δω νέα άτομα να αναλαμβάνουν το δύσκολο έργο... της συμμετοχής στα κοινά.

My 0,2 eurocents!

----------


## klarabel

Το γεγονός ότι η ενότητα αυτή έχει αναγνωσιμότητα δηλώνει τουλάχιστον ότι υπάρχει έντονο ενδιαφέρον και αυτό είναι σημαντικό. Εστω και με τις ψιλοκοντρίτσες θα το τσουλίσουμε το πράγμα ........  ::

----------


## acoul

η παλιά ομάδα της κερκίδας είναι γνωστή και δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να κατέβει στις εκλογές και σε άλλα κοινά στερούμενη την ασφάλεια και θαλπωρή του πετροπόλεμου ... το δίκτυο του AWMN σε αυτή τη λογική, νοοτροπία και μήκος κύματος τελειώνει στην ταράτσα του κάθε κομβούχου, άντε και σε κανένα δυο κολλητούς !!

σε σχέση με τα ερωτήματα του cha0s που ακόμη δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σκοπιμότητες εξυπηρετούν, το θέμα των εκλογών του Δ.Σ. του συλλόγου του AWMN αφορά όλο το δίκτυο μια και είναι το μόνο νομικά αναγνωρισμένο σώμα που μπορεί επίσημα να εκπροσωπεί το AWMN είτε αυτό μας αρέσει είτε όχι <-- τόσο απλά, όλα τα άλλα είναι με άλλα λόγια να αγαπιόμαστε και θέλω κόμβο κορμού χωρίς ταρατσάδα !! Ως εκ τούτου αφορά όλους όσους θέλουν να λένε ότι νοιάζονται για το AWMN, ένα δίκτυο ανθρώπων πρωτίστως, και σέβονται και τιμούν παράλληλα τις δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες.

στην ουσία τώρα. οι στιγμές αυτές είναι ιδιαίτερα σημαντικές για την τύχη και πορεία του εγχειρήματος του AWMN μια και με άναρχες κραυγές και πυροτεχνήματα δουλειά δεν βγαίνει <-- ποιο άλλο αντι-συλλογικό φόρουμ έχει την δημοτικότητα και επιτυχία με το παρόν; 

είναι μια ευκαιρία να εντοπιστούν άνθρωποι με όραμα, πίστη, ενθουσιασμό, θετική και συλλογική διάθεση ώστε να υλοποιήσουν πράγματα για το σύνολο και όχι απλά για να πίνουμε ένα καφέ που και που, να περνάμε καλά και ότι βγει από μόνο του --> να τους δοθεί η ευκαιρία να ποιήσουν και δημιουργήσουν αποφεύγοντας τρικλοποδιές και άλλα εμπόδια!

μακάρι να βρεθούν τα άτομα μέσα από όλους αυτούς τους αναρίθμητους κομβούχους του δικτύου που θα πιστεύουν στη συλλογική δουλειά και έργο, τιμώντας τα του συλλόγου, ανοίγοντας διάπλατα τις πόρτες προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις, κάνοντας καλέσματα δεξιά και αριστερά, οργανώνοντας ακατάπαυστα ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα με συνεργασίες, ενημέρωση, και διαφάνεια.

είναι μια πρόκληση των καιρών να βρεθεί ένα ικανό και χαρισματικό Δ.Σ. <-- όχι απλά να βγάλουμε κάποια πρόσωπα για το θεαθήναι και μετά ποιος τους είδε και ποιος τους ξέρει, τα ξαναλέμε το 2011 !!.

μακάρι! για να μπορέσουμε να οικοδομήσουμε ένα αύριο με πολύ περισσότερα από αυτά του σήμερα για όλους!

----------


## john70

> η παλιά ομάδα της κερκίδας είναι γνωστή και δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να κατέβει στις εκλογές και σε άλλα κοινά στερούμενη την ασφάλεια και θαλπωρή του πετροπόλεμου ... το δίκτυο του AWMN σε αυτή τη λογική, νοοτροπία και μήκος κύματος τελειώνει στην ταράτσα του κάθε κομβούχου, άντε και σε κανένα δυο κολλητούς !!
> 
> σε σχέση με τα ερωτήματα του cha0s που ακόμη δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σκοπιμότητες εξυπηρετούν, το θέμα των εκλογών του Δ.Σ. του συλλόγου του AWMN αφορά όλο το δίκτυο μια και είναι το μόνο νομικά αναγνωρισμένο σώμα που μπορεί επίσημα να εκπροσωπεί το AWMN είτε αυτό μας αρέσει είτε όχι <-- τόσο απλά, όλα τα άλλα είναι με άλλα λόγια να αγαπιόμαστε και θέλω κόμβο κορμού χωρίς ταρατσάδα !! Ως εκ τούτου αφορά όλους όσους θέλουν να λένε ότι νοιάζονται για το AWMN, ένα δίκτυο ανθρώπων πρωτίστως, και σέβονται και τιμούν παράλληλα τις δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες.
> 
> στην ουσία τώρα. οι στιγμές αυτές είναι ιδιαίτερα σημαντικές για την τύχη και πορεία του εγχειρήματος του AWMN μια και με άναρχες κραυγές και πυροτεχνήματα δουλειά δεν βγαίνει <-- ποιο άλλο αντι-συλλογικό φόρουμ έχει την δημοτικότητα και επιτυχία με το παρόν; 
> 
> είναι μια ευκαιρία να εντοπιστούν άνθρωποι με όραμα, πίστη, ενθουσιασμό, θετική και συλλογική διάθεση ώστε να υλοποιήσουν πράγματα για το σύνολο και όχι απλά για να πίνουμε ένα καφέ που και που, να περνάμε καλά και ότι βγει από μόνο του --> να τους δοθεί η ευκαιρία να ποιήσουν και δημιουργήσουν αποφεύγοντας τρικλοποδιές και άλλα εμπόδια!
> 
> μακάρι να βρεθούν τα άτομα μέσα από όλους αυτούς τους αναρίθμητους κομβούχους του δικτύου που θα πιστεύουν στη συλλογική δουλειά και έργο, τιμώντας τα του συλλόγου, ανοίγοντας διάπλατα τις πόρτες προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις, κάνοντας καλέσματα δεξιά και αριστερά, οργανώνοντας ακατάπαυστα ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα με συνεργασίες, ενημέρωση, και διαφάνεια.
> ...



Τελικά κάτι ήξερα που μπήκα σήμερα ξανά μεσα ...

Αλέξανδρε ξεπέρασες τον εαυτό σου !! , Τόσο πολύ που πίστεψα ότι μιλάει άλλος , αλλά μετά είδα ξανά το άβαταρ και σε κατάλαβα ατιμούτσικο ... Μα καλά τα θές και τα λές ? Ποιον πάς πάλι να παραμυθιάσεις ... Πές απλά οτι άρχισες τον προεκλογικό σου ίστρο να καταλάβω Πές ότι άνοιξε το τριόδιο ... Τελικά μήπως πάς στον περισό και τους ξεσικόνεις τις ατάκες και τα λογρίδια ? Τελικά όλα δεν μπορεί να είναι τυχαία .... Η Αλέκα , Αλέξης , Ο Αλέκος πιο παλιά και το νέο αίμα ο Αλέξανρος , τρέμε Αλέκα !!!
 ::

----------


## papashark

> Βαγγέλη , Ωραία λογική , άντε λοιπόν στις επόμενες εθνικές εκλογές να έχουν δικαίωμα ψήφου όσοι ζουν στην ελλάδα , ή στην εταιρία που εργάζεσαι να μπούνε στην μισθοδοσία όσοι είναι στο ίδιο κτήριο .
> 
> Μην τα κάνουμε όλα σούπα ....


Τραγικό comment....

Δηλαδή τα μή μέλη συλλόγου ζούμε στο δίκτυο του συλλόγου οπότε δεν έχουμε δικαίωμα συμμετοχής στην λήψη αποφάσεων....

Σωστά οι εκλογές του ΔΣ του συλλόγου αφορούν μόνο τον σύλλογο όσο ο σύλλογος δεν βάζει τα χεράκια του στο δίκτυο.

Οι εκλογές των mods όμως από την άλλη αφορούν όλο το δίκτυο που γράφει στο φόρουμ, και εκεί κόψε τις μαλαγανιές γιατί το φόρουμ ζει επειδή υπάρχει το δίκτυο, ειδάλλως με 30-40 άτομα σιγά το φόρουμ που θα υπήρχε....


Ατομα που χρίζουν ασυλίας από το Moderation (βλέπε εσένα Γιάννη και τον NetTraptor) που πιστεύετε ότι εσείς είσαστε το κάτι παραπάνω και οι υπόλοιποι είμαστε κούρδοι και αφγανοί οικονομικοί λαθρομετανάστες του δικτύου, είναι αυτοί που έκαναν τον σύλλογο όπως έγινε. Παλιά είχατε να κατηγορείτε εμένα, δύο χρόνια δεν ασχολήθικα μαζί σας, και τώρα χάσατε την δικαιολογία  ::  

Δυστυχώς όμως με την παραίτηση των Mods, επανεμφανίστηκε ο john70, ξεσαλώνει ο acoul, λυδωρεί ο NetTraptor, και η κατάσταση οδεύει ολοταχώς προς πλήρη κωλοποίηση...

Πράγματι πολύ σημαντικές για το δίκτυο αυτές οι στιγμές, μακάρι να γίνουν το συντομότερο δυνατό οι εκλογές για να υσηχάσουμε από την αναστάτωση και το κατενάτσιο !
Δυστυχώς αυτή είναι η σούπα που βλέπουμε αρκετοί και απομακρυνόμαστε από τον σύλλογο.

----------


## acoul

σε πρώτη φάση, θα πρότεινα απλά: να προτείναμε μέλη για το Δ.Σ. ...

μέχρι στιγμής έχουμε:

YGK
nvak

----------


## john70

> σε πρώτη φάση, θα πρότεινα απλά: να προτείναμε μέλη για το Δ.Σ. ...
> 
> μέχρι στιγμής έχουμε:
> 
> YGK
> nvak


Μα γιατι τόσος κόπος .... πές μας τον πόνο σου .... πές καθαρά τι έχεις στο μυαλό σου ....

"ονειροκρίτης mode on" 




> το όνειρο του μικρού Αλέξανδρου ..... 
> έα ΔΣ με πρόεδρο τον commando, αντιπρόεδρο NikpanGR, γραμματέα την Ελένη Φιλίνη, Ταμία τον Αλογοσκούφη ,Μέλος Ggeorganas. Και στον χειρισμό μαριονετών ο Acoul και η οικογένοια σοφιανού (απο την φροτοποιηα)


"ονειροκρίτης mode off"


Πέρα απο την πλάκα όποις θέλει ας το δηλώσει , δεν είναι τηλεπαιχνίδι να κάνουμε προτάσεις...

----------


## nikpanGR

Εγώ για ένα πράγμα απορώ,ο john70 κουρδίζεται από κανένα πρίν από κάθε εκλογική διαδικασία?Ποιος τον κουρδίζει να του δώσουμε κάτι τέλος πάντων να σταματήσει να τον κουρδίζει γιατί γίνεται γραφικός και κουραστικός...(τόσο πολύ ανάγκη έχει τον σύλλογο για να εξυπηρετεί τις δουλειές του?).
Υπάρχει και ένα πράγμα πού το λένε *τσίπα* στο χωριό μου,Φιλότιμο στα Ελληνικά..........Το έχει χάσει τελείως?????
Φαίνεται είναι ΠΟΛΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ.....χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## bedazzled

> Ας δούμε τι θα γίνει με τον νέο σύλλογο (Pe*os*WMN Peiraeus Wirelles Metropolitan Network) εκει το καταστατικό μπορεί να μήν θέλει συνδρομή τα έξοδα να καλύπτονται απο εθνικούς ευεργέτες


*Fixed!*  :: 




> Υπάρχει και ένα πράγμα πού το λένε *τσίπα* στο χωριό μου,Φιλότιμο στα Ελληνικά..........Το έχ*ω* χάσει τελείως?????


*ΚΟΙΤΑΞΟΥ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΘΡΕΠΤΗ ΠΡΩΤΑ!!!*  ::   ::   ::

----------


## john70

Κάτι μύρισε , ιδέα μου είναι ??  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

και στη βουλή έτσι και χειρότερα είναι ... απλά έχουν καλύτερους μοντς  ::

----------


## acoul

> Κάτι μύρισε , ιδέα μου είναι ??


τα μεταξωτά σεντόνια είναι ... θέλουν πλύσιμο  ::

----------


## xaotikos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Δικό μας είναι το forum όπου θέλουμε ποστάρουμε. Εσύ γιατί ποσταρεις εδώ? Εγώ θεωρώ προνόμιο το ότι σε αφήνουμε να ποσταρεις... 
> 
> 
> Ποστάρω γιατί είμαι μέλος του δικτύου, έχω προσφέρει και συνεχίζω να προσφέρω σε αυτό και γιατί το φόρουμ αυτό δημιουργήθηκε από το δίκτυο για το δίκτυο και το πήρε φασιστικά ο σύλλογος, δίνοντας σου το δικαίωμα (λέμε τώρα) να μου λες ότι με αφήνεις κιόλας να ποστάρω χαριστικά.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


απλά να βάλω και εγώ ένα +1000000000000000000

----------


## NetTraptor

Αφού έχει πέραση... ναι λοιπόν συμφωνώ και εγώ...  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> Η κουβεντα θα επρεπε να ειναι αν τα 50 ευρω πρεπει να ειναι 10 ωστε τα 100 μελη να ηταν 500 και τα εσοδα για να καλυφτουν οι λειτουργικες αναγκες της εδρας ιδια, και ο συλλογος μεγαλος.


 όχι, η κουβέντα έπρεπε να είναι πως θα γίνει ΜΕ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΟ το:



> το δίκτυο του AWMN σε αυτή τη λογική, νοοτροπία και μήκος κύματος τελειώνει στην ταράτσα του κάθε κομβούχου, άντε και σε κανένα δυο κολλητούς !!


 ...να βρεθεί τρόπος έκφρασης των ιδίων ατόμων που με αυτόν (τον καλο ή κακό τρόπο), αποτελούν το δίκτυο, να έχουν δικαίωμα λόγου στα κοινά του....

αν ο σύλλογος δεν είναι εκεί για να εξασφαλίσει κάτι τέτοιο, καθώς και για να αποτελεί νομική οντότητα...
(το πρώτο σαφώς δεν το εξασφαλίζει - μάλλον το αντίθετο και στο 2ο η ιστορία έχει δείξει, οτι δεν αποδίδει και πολύ μέχρι τώρα...)

τότε για μένα είναι εντελώς περιττός...


τα 10/50/100/150/5000 euro, απλά αποτελούν άλλο θέμα... 

αυτές οι τακτικές προσηλυτισμού, είτε -και καλά- για να αποκτήσεις δικαίωμα λόγου στο δίκτυο ΣΟΥ, είτε για να αποκτήσεις ιντερνέτ, προσωπικά μου προκαλούν αηδία...

για μένα είναι σαφές οτι έχω δικαίωμα λόγου, εφόσον συντηρώ κόμβο του δικτύου... 
αν δεν υπήρχα εγώ κι οι άλλοι σαν κι εμένα, τότε δεν θα υπήρχε ουτε συλλογοforum, ούτε συλλογος, αφού δεν θα υπήρχε δίκτυο...

καιρός λοιπόν νομίζω να αρχίσει ο σύλλογος να αναγνωρίζει οτι ακόμα κι αν το δίκτυο φαίνεται να δυσανασχετεί με κάποια πράγματα...
επι της ουσίας....
το δίκτυο αποτελεί την αιτία ύπαρξης του συλλόγου κι όχι το αντίστροφο...

άρα ο σύλλογος οφείλει να ξεκαβαλίσει, και να σταματήσει να βλέπει αυ υψηλού το δίκτυο, μπας και πάει τπτ μπροστά...

πάντως αν υπάρχει πρόθεση απο πλευράς συλλόγου, προσπάθειας για κάτι τέτοιο, ψήνομαι να συμβάλω... 
(χωρίς να "ταχθώ" πουθενά όμως... αν κάποτε ο σύλλογος είναι κάτι διαφορετικό, προσωπικά, το ξανασυζητάω για εγγραφή...)

----------


## nvak

> άρα ο σύλλογος οφείλει να ξεκαβαλίσει, και να σταματήσει να βλέπει αυ υψηλού το δίκτυο, μπας και πάει τπτ μπροστά...
> 
> πάντως αν υπάρχει πρόθεση απο πλευράς συλλόγου, προσπάθειας για κάτι τέτοιο, ψήνομαι να συμβάλω... 
> (χωρίς να "ταχθώ" πουθενά όμως... αν κάποτε ο σύλλογος είναι κάτι διαφορετικό, προσωπικά, το ξανασυζητάω για εγγραφή...)


Αν βάλεις υποψηφιότητα θα σε ψηφίσω.
Όσοι πιστεύουν σε ένα όραμα, κάτι μπορούν να προσφέρουν περισσότερο απο τους προσγειωμένους, έστω και αν στο τέλος απογοητευτούν.

----------


## bedazzled

> Όσοι πιστεύουν σε ένα όραμα


Σοβαρά τώρα, πιστεύεις ότι ο acoul έχει όραμα;

----------


## john70

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> Όσοι πιστεύουν σε ένα όραμα
> 
> 
> Σοβαρά τώρα, πιστεύεις ότι ο acoul έχει όραμα;



Μην μπερδεύουμε το όραμα , με την προσπάθεια μερικών να τα αρπάξουν και κρύβωνται πίσο απο το όραμα ...

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> ...


Εγώ τον έχω πάρει χαμπάρι τον Αλέξανδρο ότι έχει «όραμα» για «λουκάνικα», ο nvak δεν ξέρω όμως, γι' αυτό ρωτάω !  ::   ::   ::

----------


## fengi1

Jolly 
για να συντηρηθει ο συλλογος πρεπει τα μελη του με 5/10/50 ευρω να συνυσφερουν στα λειτουργικα εξοδα.
Εκτος αν δεσμευτει ο επομενος προεδρος να τα βαζει απο την τσεπη του.  :: 
ή να κλεισει μια συμβαση με το 999.com να μπει κανα μπανερακι με ον-λινε καζινο
'ή κανα ροζ μπανερακι. Οπως παμε θα μας παει μουρλια.

----------


## JollyRoger

κοιτα ίσως να κάνω λάθος...

αλλά όπως την κόβω τη δουλειά... έχει εκλείψει ο λόγος ύπαρξης του συλλόγου...

άρα αν δεν ξανα-υπάρξει λόγος ύπαρξης, (και δεν εννοώ ιντερνέτ  :: ), τότε δεν πρόκειται να υπάρχει κάτι για να συντηρηθεί  :: 


νομίζω το πιάνεις απο λάθος μεριά  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Κάποιος παιδιά να βγαλει το ban από τον commando ...


Πού είναι ο dti και ο GGEORGAN να γίνει κανά flame της προκοπής...  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> ΕΝΙΚΟΣ
> O Σύλλογος
> του Συλλόγου
> τον Σύλλογο
> Σύλλογε
> ΠΛΗΘΥΝΤΙΚΟΣ
> Οι Σύλλογοι
> των Συλλόγων
> τους Συλλόγους
> ...




```
Του Τάκη Παπαδηµητρίου
Παράδοση – Πολιτισµός και Σύλλογοι
Λόγος: Περί ΣΥΛΛΟΓΩΝ – ΣΥΝ∆ΕΣΜΩΝ – ΜΗ
ΚΕΡ∆ΟΣΚΟΠΙΚΩΝ ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΩΝ και … λοιπών
κατασκευασµάτων
Α) Η πραγµατικότητα
1._ Αλήθεια! Σκεφτήκατε ποτέ, αγαπητοί µου, πόσοι
Σύλλογοι, πόσα Σωµατεία, πόσα «Πολιτιστικά» σχήµατα υπάρχουν
στην πατρίδα µας; Εκατοντάδες; Χιλιάδες; Μυριάδες; Κανένας δε
γνωρίζει ακριβώς. Προσθέστε, τώρα, και τις αµέτρητες και
περιώνυµες «Μη Κερδοσκοπικές Πολιτιστικές Εταιρείες» και
σίγουρα θα πρέπει να φτάνουνε σε ιλιγγιώδες νούµερο αριθµητικό!
Να ξεκαθαρίσω, όµως, ένα πράγµα. ∆ε µιλάµε για
«Συνδικαλιστικά Σωµατεία» ούτε για τις ατέλειωτες άλλες «Ενώσεις
Κλαδικών συµφερόντων».
Έτσι, στην Ελλάδα υπάρχουν αµέτρητοι Σύλλογοι που θα
µπορούσαν να χαρακτηρισθούν «ΠΟΛΙΤΙΣΤΙΚΟΙ». Κάποιοι,
πρόχειροι, υπολογισµοί τους ανεβάζουν στις δέκα τρεις χιλιάδες
(13.000). Προσωπικά, πιστεύω, πως είναι πιο πολλοί – πολύ
περισσότεροι. ∆ιότι στα χαρτιά υπάρχουν πολλές δεκάδες χιλιάδων
Σύλλογοι που είναι α-νε-νερ-γοί, που έπαψαν κάποτε, να
λειτουργούν, και που κανένας δε βρέθηκε να … προσυπογράψει τη
ληξιαρχική πράξη θανάτου τους, δηλαδή την τυπική δήλωση
διάλυσης.
Τώρα, ίσως µε ρωτήσετε: «Καλά, τι έχεις και τα βάζεις µε τους
Πολιτιστικούς Συλλόγους και τους «Πολιτιστικούς Συνδέσµους», τις
2
«Πολιτισµικές Ενώσεις» και τα άλλα συνώνυµα σχήµατα». Απαντώ:
Τίποτα το προσωπικό. Καλύτερα, όµως, να πάρω τα πράγµατα απ’
την αρχή:
Πότε δηµιουργείται ένας Πολιτιστικός Σύλλογος και γιατί;
Πιστεύω πως ένα Πολιτιστικό σχήµα καταστατικοποιεί τη θέλησή
του, όταν συγκεντρώνει την καθολική λαϊκή αντίληψη αριθµού
οµοφρονούντων για τον πολιτισµό, την παράδοση και την εθιµική
παρακαταθήκη. Όταν πολλοί νοηµατοδοτούν κατά ίδιο τρόπο την
καθηµερινότητά τους, ιεραρχούν τις ανάγκες τους τις πολιτιστικές
και αξιολογούν κάποιους κοινούς στόχους. Προσωπικά φρονώ πως
µέσα στο σηµερινό εκφυλιστικό µεταπρατισµό της Ελλαδικής
κοινωνίας, η µόνη αντίσταση πολιτιστικής ιδιαιτερότητας και
συνοχής είναι η ένσαρκη, σε τµήµα του λαϊκού σώµατος, εµµονή
στην πράξη της πατροπαράδοτης πολιτιστικής κληρονοµιάς.
Ακόµα, πιστεύω, πως ο «συµµετέχων» σε µια συλλογική
παρουσία, αγωνιά ή καλύτερα θα πρέπει να αγωνιά, κάτω από το
βάρος της συµµετοχικής ευθύνης, για το πώς θα υλοποιήσει αυτή
την εσώτατη λαχτάρα για τον φυλετικό µας πολιτισµό και την
πατροπαράδοτη παράδοση και να µη καταστεί γραφική η
συµµετοχή του και η παρουσία του. Η προσωπική µου εµπειρία
µου λέει πως, καθηµερινά, πολύτιµα στοιχεία ανεπανάληπτα,
τεράστιας, πολύµορφης και πολυδύναµης ελληνικής πολιτιστικής
παράδοσης, χάνονται, αλλοιώνονται, αλλοτριώνονται,
ενσωµατώνονται, εµπορευµατοποιούνται, ρευστοποιούνται και
κυριολεκτικά δολοφονούνται από δυνάµεις αδίστακτες και κυνικές
δικές µας (θεληµατικά ή αθέλητα) και ξένες.
Είναι, όµως, έτσι τα πράγµατα σήµερα; Παρατηρείται ότι
κοντά στους προϋπάρχοντες Πολιτιστικούς Συλλόγους, τα τελευταία
χρόνια, προέκυψαν και προκύπτουν µια νέα κατηγορία Συλλόγων:
Σύλλογοι – φαντάσµατα, Σύλλογοι – σφραγίδες. Κι έτσι έχουµε τους
3
µεν παλιούς µε την άλφα ή βήτα δραστηριοποίηση να εκλιπαρούν
µε τον παραδοσιακό τρόπο κάποια χρηµατική ενίσχυση από το
επίσηµο κεντρικό και τοπικό κράτος για να παρουσιάσουν το
κάποιο έργο τους και τους άλλους όµως, τους νεότερους που
δηµιουργήθηκαν µε αποκλειστικό σκοπό να απορροφήσουν τα
διάφορα κονδύλια, κυρίως της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης, ή τις
γενναιόδωρες επιχορηγήσεις του Υπουργείου Πολιτισµού αλλά και
άλλων Υπουργείων, αφού τα καταφέρουν θαυµάσια µε την
πληροφόρηση και τις προσβάσεις προς την κρατική εξουσία να
ενθυλακώνουν όχι ευκαταφρόνητες επιχορηγήσεις και καµιά φορά
και τεράστια ποσά!
Τα σωµατεία αυτά είναι καρπός της δεκαετίας 1990-2000
και µέχρι σήµερα και συνεχίζεται κλιµακούµενη η κατάσταση.
2._ Έχω αναρωτηθεί πολλές φορές: Όποιος θέλει να
προσφέρει αφιλοκερδώς, γιατί δεν προστρέχει στους υπάρχοντες
φορείς και Συλλόγους; Γιατί σώνει και καλά πρέπει να ιδρύσει ένα
δικό του Σύλλογο; ∆ηλαδή ο εθελοντισµός δεν αποδίδει σε
υπάρχοντες Συλλόγους και πρέπει σώνει και καλά να υπάρξει νέος
Σύλλογος;
Αλλά για να δούµε αυτούς τους Συλλόγους, τις Εταιρείες,
τους Οµίλους και όλα τα σχήµατα που ξεπετάγονται σαν τα
µανιτάρια σε τι διαφέρουν από τους παλιούς, τους κλασσικούς
Συλλόγους;
Συνήθως και οι δυο δεν έχουν επίσηµα γραφεία ούτε
στελεχωµένη γραµµατεία. Έδρα έχουν την κατοικία του ιδρυτή
Προέδρου. Καταστατικό και σφραγίδες στο συρτάρι του σπιτιού του.
Το Ταµείο στην τσέπη του ορισµένου προσωρινού ή εκλεγµένου
Ταµία. Άσε που σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις η διεύθυνση είναι
ανύπαρκτη. Και τα πρόσωπα άγνωστα στον περίγυρο.
4
Υπάρχουν, όµως, και Σύλλογοι που έχουν γραφεία και
ωράριο (έστω και εβδοµαδιαίο) λειτουργίας. Επίσης υπάρχουν και
κάποιοι Σύλλογοι που µόνο στα χαρτιά υπάρχουν. Είναι οι απόντες
Σύλλογοι. Και όµως! Έχουν ∆ιοικητικό Συµβούλιο και το
κυριότερο: Έχουν Πρόεδρο!
Τέλος υπάρχουν Σύλλογοι που … «προσποιούνται» πως
λειτουργούν: Γενικές Συνελεύσεις γίνονται εικονικά. Απολογισµοί
γίνονται στα χαρτιά. Απαρτίες, επίσης! Νέα µέλη δεν εγγράφονται.
Τα παλιά µέλη έχουν περιπέσει σε αχρηστία. Ούτε απ’ αυτά
υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον ούτε από το άχαρο ∆ιοικητικό Συµβούλιο το
οποίο έχει περιέλθει σε αδράνεια.
Έχετε προσέξει τον σκοπό που αναγράφεται στα Καταστατικά
αυτών των Συλλόγων; «… Σκοπός µας η διατήρηση και η σωτηρία
της ζώσας παράδοσης!», «Στόχος µας η διάσωση της ιερής
παρακαταθήκης του Ελληνικού Λαού». «Η διαφύλαξη της µουσικής
µας λαογραφίας, η µελέτη, η έρευνα και συγκέντρωση του
ακριβούς µας τραγουδιστικού και µουσικού θησαυρού».
∆ιακηρύξεις επί διακηρύξεων, σε ξύλινη γλώσσα που λέει τα πάντα
και τίποτα. Μεγαλειώδη οράµατα, που δεν πραγµατοποιούνται
ποτέ! Φλυαρία ποµπώδης και ατελέσφορη.
3._ Κάνω γούστο κάποιους … ισόβιους Προέδρους! «Μα δεν
θέλει ν’ αναλάβει άλλος! Τι να κάνω! Να αδιαφορήσω κι εγώ;».
Στερεότυπη απάντηση! Αυτοί οι Πρόεδροι τσιµπάνε κάποια
χρήµατα είτε απευθείας είτε µε τη διαµεσολάβηση κάποιων,
κάνουν µια εκδήλωση το χρόνο, τα ισολογίζουν, τάτσι – µίτσι –
κότσι – έσοδα κι έξοδα και … σ’ άλλα µε υγεία!
Υπάρχουν, όµως, και οι άλλοι! Υπάρχουν οι «µη
κερδοσκοπικές εταιρείες». Υπάρχοντα… «Ιδρύµατα!». Αυτά δεν
έχουν µέλη. Ιδίως τα δεύτερα. ∆ε δηµοσιεύουν ποτέ Ισολογισµό,
5
άρα κανείς δε µαθαίνει πόσα εκατοµµύρια ευρώ έχει πάρει και τι
τα έκανε!
Τέτοια «ιδρύµατα», τέτοιες «Εταιρείες», τέτοιους «Οµίλους»
ιδρύουν οι πάντες εύκολα και γρήγορα. Ακόµα και η επίσηµη
Εκκλησία!!! Και οι κατά τόπους Μητροπόλεις!!! Υπάρχει η γνώση,
αποκτούνται οι διασυνδέσεις για να παίρνεις χρήµατα, από
διάφορες πηγές: Προγράµµατα της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης,
επιχορηγήσεις, χορηγίες, δωρεές κ.λπ. Κανένας δεν ελέγχει τι
έγιναν, πού διατέθηκαν τα κονδύλια που δόθηκαν και κανένας δεν
εξετάζει, πριν σου δώσει τα λεφτά, αν είσαι ο πιο κατάλληλος
φορέας για το έργο που έχεις σαν σκοπό να κάνεις. (Έχω στα χέρια
µου περιπτώσει µε ατελείωτες επιχορηγήσεις από Προγράµµατα
π.χ. Εκατοµµύρια πήραν! Κάνανε ένα πλασµατικό Πρόγραµµα, το
τυπώσανε σε ιλουστρασιόν γυαλιστερό χαρτί, βιντεοσκοπήσανε
κάποιες συνάξεις µε βαρύγδουπες εισηγήσεις θεωρίας και
επιστηµονικής απεραντολογίας, πρόσθεσαν κι ένα σιδηρόµ για
εντυπωσιακή συνοδεία, το … µοίρασαν σε µια συγκέντρωση κι εκεί
σταµάτησε ο ... µεγαλεπήβολος οραµατισµός τους!!! ∆ηλαδή µε
προπέτασµα την «παράδοση» και τον «Πολιτισµό» κάποιοι
αετονύχηδες τα σούφρωσαν, τα ‘κονόµησαν που λέει κι ο αφελής
Λαός και … πάµε γι’ άλλα!!!).
Από την άλλη µεριά τώρα. Καταξιωµένοι φορείς µε άδολο και
ανιδιοτελές ανθρώπινο δυναµικό, έµπειρο, υγιές από κάθε άποψη,
παραµελούνται από την Κεντρική και την Τοπική Πολιτεία και από
τους µεγάλους Οργανισµούς! Παλεύουν και επιβιώνουν και
συνεχίζουν γιατί αυτό που τους ενδιαφέρει είναι µόνο να παράγουν
πολιτιστικό έργο, δίχως χρήµατα και επιχορηγήσεις. Γι’ αυτούς το
Κρατικό Ταµείο δεν έχει δυνατότητες.
Όµως, έχει για τους καρχαρίες που έχουν κατακλύσει την
αγορά κι αρπάζουν όλα τα κονδύλια, όπως τ’ αρπακτικά τη λεία
6
τους. Έτσι, τα ψίχουλα που περισσεύουν για τους αληθινούς
Πολιτιστικούς Συλλόγους και Φορείς κάθε χρόνο και λιγοστεύουν.
Υπάρχουν Σωµατεία που χρόνια ολόκληρα δεν έχουν πάρει
επιχορήγηση. Παλεύουν, αλλά η πάλη αυτή είναι άνιση. Στο τέλος
µαραίνονται και κλείνουν.
Αυτά τα λίγα, σαν νύξη στο όλο θέµα του Πολιτισµού, της
Παράδοσης και των Συλλόγων τους. Στη συνέχεια θα
παρουσιάσουµε µιαν άλλη πτυχή, επώδυνη κι αυτή, του θέµατος
που έχει να κάνει µε τους «εργολάβους των πολιτιστικών έργων κι
εκδηλώσεων».
Β) Οι εργολάβοι των πολιτιστικών έργων και των
πολιτισµικών εκδηλώσεων.
1._ Υπάρχουν οι εθελοντές εργάτες του ντόπιου Πολιτιστικού
γίγνεσθαι και της ντόπιας πολιτισµικής δηµιουργίας και δράσης.
Μένουν, όµως, µοναχικοί ακροβολιστές, εξουδετερωµένοι µε µια
συµπεριφορά της Πολιτείας απέναντί τους που δεσπόζει η
αδιαφορία, η αγνόηση, η περιφρόνηση. Στο τέλος αυτοί οι
άνθρωποι απογοητεύονται, γίνονται ουτοπιστές, φωντάζουν
περιθωριακοί και γραφικοί. Κανένας δεν τους προσέχει και δεν
τους ακούει. Κάποιες φορές κάποιοι τους ακούνε. Αλλά µέχρις
εκεί. Πέρα απ’ την ακρόαση, τίποτα! Κι ας ανέπτυξε θέσεις, ας
εξέφρασε ιδέες και ας κατέθεσε προτάσεις, για τα πολιτστικά
δρώµενα. Σε µικρό ή µεγάλο χρονικό διάστηµα πληγώνονται και
αποσύρονται πικραµένοι και απογοητευµένοι.
Απέναντι σ’ αυτούς τους «ωραίους παλαβούς» διαµορφώθηκε
ένας νέος τύπος «Προέδρου Σωµατείου». Θα τον ονοµάσοµε
«εργολάβο πολιτιστικών έργων», όπως λέµε «εργολάβος δηµοσίων
7
έργων». Ένας κύριος που δεν έχει να επιδείξει δικό του
επιστηµονικό έργο, δική του επιστηµονική προσφορά. Και το
σπουδαιότερο: ∆εν έχει κανένα παρελθόν στην εθελοντική
προσφορά. Ο κύριος αυτός ασχολείται αποκλειστικά µε τις
γνωριµίες (προσωπικές, οικογενειαές, επαγγελµατικές και
οπωσδήποτε και κοµµατικές). Τηλεφωνάει συνέχεια από σταθερά
και κινητά τηλέφωνα, γυρίζει στους διαδρόµους των Υπουργείων
και κυρίως του Υπουργείου Πολιτισµού, οργώνει τα διάφορα
γραφεία, σπρώχνει αιτήσεις, εντοπίζει δυνατότητες, καταθέτει
προτάσεις, υπόσχεται εξυπηρετήσεις. Το βράδυ τρέχει σε δεξιώσεις,
σε συνάξεις, σε τραπεζώµατα, σε εκθέσεις, σε εγκαίνια, σε
παραστάσεις, σε συναυλίες µαζί µε άλλους «µαϊδανούς» των κάθε
είδους εκδηλώσεων, µε τους οποίους και διαµετράται και
ανταγωνίζεται.
Ε! Αυτοί οι τύποι είναι ακαταµάχητοι και ασυναγώνιστοι!!!
Την ώρα που οι άλλοι Πρόεδροι οι … «παραδοσιακοί» αξιοποιούν τα
ελάχιστα έσοδά τους για να πραγµατοποιούν πολιτιστικές
παρουσίες και παρεµβάσεις, οι «εργολάβοι των πολιτιστικών έργων»
κάνουν κάποιες εκδηλώσεις βιτρίνας, που στοιχίζουν πανάκριβα.
Είναι οι άνθρωποι της «αρπαχτής». Ένα παράδειγµα, στο Νοµό µας.
Ορεινή Κοινότητα απέρριψε παράσταση ερασιτεχνικού θεατρικού
σχήµατος επειδή της φάνηκαν οι διακόσιες πενήντα χιλιάδες
δραχµές, τότε πριν γίνουν οι Καποδιστριακοί ∆ήµοι (και
Κοινότητες). Σε διάστηµα δεκαπέντε ηµερών από την απόρριψη της
θεατρικής παράστασης, οργανώθηκε από «εργολάβο» του
Αθηναϊκού Κέντρου, συναυλία µε γνωστό λαϊκό καλλιτέχνη, στην
πλατεία του χωριού µε δαπάνη τεσσάρων ή πέντε εκατοµµυρίων
δρχ. για µια βραδιά!!! Η δαπάνη δεν καταβλήθηκε από την
Κοινότητα, αλλά απευθείας από το Υπουργείο Πολιτισµού! «Μήπως
πληρώσαµαν εµείς τίποτα;» έλεγαν ως δικαιολογία οι κοινοτικοί
8
Σύµβουλοι που µόλις προ ολίγου είχαν πει όχι στην θεατρική
παρουσία, έστω και δω-ρε-άν, φτάνει µονάχα να φιλοξενούνταν για
αναψυκτικά και φαγητό η θεατρική οµάδα των δέκα – είκοσι
ατόµων!!!
2._ Αυτή είναι η τραγική πραγµατικότητα στον Πολιτισµό
σήµερα. Τα πάντα διαµεσολαβούνται από τους «Εργολάβους» και
το χρήµα διακινείται µέσω του Μεγάρου Μουσικής της Αθήνας και
της Θεσσαλονίκης. Ο κόσµος βρίσκεται σε επίπεδο κάθε άλλο
ζηλευτό. ∆εν αναρωτιέται πώς γίνεται να πληρώνονται τόσα
χρήµατα για µια βραδιά, πώς γίνεται να κάνει ένας φορέας π.χ.
ιστορικό έργο και έρευνα, χωρίς να έχει στη διοίκησή του
ιστορικούς και ερευνητές. Πώς γίνεται να γίνεται από κάποιους
αρχαιολογική ανάδειξη όταν απουσιάζουν από το Συµβούλιο ή τη
∆ιοικούσα Επιτροπή οι Αρχαιολόγοι. Το ίδιο όταν απουσιάζουν οι
λαογράφοι, για τη Λαογραφική δουλειά, οι µουσικοί για τη
Μουσική, οι χορευτές για το χορό κ.ο.κ.
Ακόµα: Πώς, µπορεί κάποιος να κινείται στο χώρο του
παραδοσιακού πολιτισµού χωρίς ένα σοβαρό επιτελείο από
λαογράφους, εθνολόγους, ανθρωπολόγους και κοινωνιολόγους.
∆υστυχώς, δεν αναρωτιόµαστε πώς ξαφνικά κάποιοι «φάντηδες
µπαστούνηδες» από το πουθενά να µεταµορφώνονται ξαφνικά σε …
λάτρεις του πολιτισµού;
Βέβαια, η «ψυχαγωγία» προσφέρεται. Ο «χαβαλές» γίνεται. Σε
τι ωφελήθηκε όµως ο λαός από µια πολυδάπανη µουσική βραδιά;
Π.χ. ∆ιοργανώθηκε το περασµένο καλοκαίρι µουσική βραδιά µε
την κα Θώδη, η οποία ανέβηκε στο πάλκο µετά τις 12 τα
µεσάνυχτα, είπε πέντε – έξι τραγούδια κι αυτό ήταν όλο. Και όλα
αυτά για ... αρκετές χιλιάδες ευρώ! Σε τι «προήχθη» ο λαϊκός
πολιτισµός και οι ευαισθησίες µας γι’ αυτόν; Ή ποια η εµπρόθεσµη
9
και µακροπρόθεσµη ωφέλεια από βραδιές µε κλασσικό τραγούδι ή
µε κοντσέρτα και ορχηστρικές εκτελέσεις. (Πιστεύω να µη
σπεύσουν (Πιστεύω να µη σπεύσουν κάποιοι να βγάλουν πρόχειρα
συµπεράσµατα. Εγώ µιλώ για υποδοµή πολιτισµικής δηµιουργίας
και όχι για συνηθισµένες εµφανίσεις που ναι µεν είναι καλές αλλά
δεν είναι προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση. Βεβαίως και στο κλασσικό
τραγούδι, βεβαιότατα ναι στα κλασσικά έργα. ∆εν είναι όµως αυτά
εκείνο που λείπει από τον απλό Λαό. Άλλωστε για να απολαύσει
κανείς αισθητικά την καλή Κλασσική Χορωδία και µια άρτια
Συµφωνική Ορχήστρα, χρειάζεται να έχει και την κατάλληλη
παιδεία). Αλήθεια! Την έχουµε;
Γ) …
Τα τελευταία δέκα χρόνια έγινε µια στροφή από την Πολιτεία
και την κοινωνία µας στον τρόπο αντιµετώπισης του πολιτισµού:
1) Πρώτα - πρώτα: ∆εν χρηµατοδοτείται πια ο πρωτογενής
φορέας (αρµόδιος για το ή τα αντικείµενα) αλλά κάποιος άλλος
ενδιάµεσος, ένας «ατζέντης».
Αυτός επιλέγει και προσλαµβάνει καλλιτέχνες, τεχνικούς ή
επιστήµονες, οι οποίοι θα παρέχουν το πολιτιστικό έργο. Και είναι
φυσικό να καρπούται τη µερίδα του λέοντος, αφού απ’ αυτόν
ξεκινούν τα πάντα και σ’ αυτόν τα πάντα τελειώνουν. Έτσι ο
πραγµατικός πολιτιστικός φορέας µετατρέπεται σε ένα είδος …
άχαρου υπεργολάβου! Π.χ. ∆εν πληρώνεται ο καλλιτέχνης για µια
συναυλία, αλλά κάποιος άλλος που θα … πληρώσει τον καλλιτέχνη
για να την κάνει!!! ∆ηλαδή η θεωρία των ενδιάµεσων σε πλήρη
εφαρµογή!
2) Ύστερα έχουµε τα Υπουργεία που χρηµατοδοτούν
«επιχειρήσεις» (!!!: προσθέστε όσα θαυµαστικά νοµίζετε). Γνώµη
µας: Κάτι τέτοιο είναι και παράνοµο και άηθες. ∆ιότι στρεβλώνεται
10
ο υγιής ανταγωνισµός, όταν παίρνεις κονδύλια που προορίζονται
για Συλλόγους και Σωµατεία και τα δίνεις σε ηµέτερους, σε
επιχειρήσεις για να κάνουν το ίδιο πολιτιστικό έργο. Να σχετικά
παραδείγµατα: Το πρώτο: ∆ίνεται παραγγελία π.χ. σε έναν εκδότη
να βγάλει βιβλίο για π.χ. τα υφαντά, αντί να δοθεί σε ένα Σωµατείο
που να είναι καταξιωµένο στη µελέτη και την πρακτική της
υφαντικής τέχνης. Και το δεύτερο: ∆ίνεται π.χ. παραγγελία σ’ έναν
µουσικολόγο να καταγράψει τα πάσης φύσεως τραγούδια µιας
περιοχής, αντί να ανατεθεί σ’ ένα τοπικό Σωµατείο που µατώνει
γύρω απ’ την τραγουδιστική παράδοση µε ψέµατα και µε χίλια δυο
εµπόδια.
3) Τρίτη αλλαγή: Τα άλλοτε λαλίστατα Μ.Μ.Ε. αποφεύγουν
να κάνουν τη διάκριση, αφού αυτή η σύγχυση και η θολούρα
συµφέρει τους µεγαλοεκδότες. Όταν ανακατεύονται οι
κερδοσκοπικοί µε τους µη κερδοσκοπικούς, επόµενο είναι να
χάνουν οι δεύτεροι. Πάντως, η γνώµη είναι να περάσει το
πολιτιστικό έργο στα χέρια των επιχειρήσεων (φανερών ή κρυφών).
Αλλά τότε παύει να είναι πολιτιστικό έργο. Γίνεται κερδοφόρα
απασχόληση. Θέλετε κάποια σχετικά παραδείγµατα;
Παράδειγµα πρώτο: Οι εφηµερίδες βγάζουν πολιτιστικά
ένθετα, όπου, καθ’ όλα άξιοι συγγραφείς, γράφουν χωρίς πληρωµή,
προκειµένου να γίνουν γνωστοί αυτοί και οι ιδέες τους. Όµως, τα
ένθετα αυτά αφήνουν κέρδη από διαφηµίσεις, καταχωρήσεις κ.λπ.
που δεν αγγίζουν τους συγγραφείς.
Παράδειγµα δεύτερο: Στήλες των εφηµερίδων, εκποµπές,
τηλεοπτικές, ραδιοφωνικές αναφορές και σχόλια βαφτίζονται
«πολιτιστικά νέα». Αλίµονο, όµως, αν είναι πολιτιστικό έργο η
ειδησεογραφία, το κουτσοµπολιό της κάθε κυρίας «Τατιάνας» ή της
κάθε κυρίας «Χριστίνας» γύρω από τη ζωή και τις ιδιοτροπίες των
11
αστέρων και των … «αστέρων» των αηδιαστικών «ριάλιτι» και της
σόου µπιζ.
Τέταρτη αναφορά µας: Οι Πανεπιστηµιακοί, που συνεργούν
στη διατήρηση της σύγχυσης, εφόσον και οι ίδιοι γοητεύονται από
τις αµοιβές και τη δηµοσιότητα που τους προσφέρουν αφειδώς οι
επιχειρηµατίες της πληροφόρησης. Αποφεύγουν, θα ‘λεγα
επιµελώς, να πάρουν θέση, να τοποθετηθούν πάνω στην
διασκέδαση και στον πολιτισµό και ανάµεσα σε κερδοσκοπική και
σε µη κερδοσκοπική δράση κι απασχόληση.
Ένα πέµπτο σηµείο που πρέπει να επισηµανθεί και για να
θυµηθούµε λίγο τον εθνικό µας ποιητή Σολωµό:
«Άκρα του τάφου σιωπή στον κάµπο βασιλεύει». Πραγµατικά
διαρκής και απόλυτη σιωπή στο ρόλο του κατ’ εξοχήν αρµοδίου
οργάνου για τον πολιτισµό της ΟΥΝΕΣΚΟ. Κανείς δε µιλάει, κανείς
δεν αναφέρεται στις αποφάσεις της, στις δηµοσιεύσεις της, στα
πορίσµατά της.
Αγαπητοί µου υποµονετικοί αναγνώστες.
Έγραψα τα παραπάνω, όταν διάβασα στις εφηµερίδες τα
εκατοµµύρια και δις που ανεξέλεγκτα το Υπουργείο Πολιτισµού,
επί Γ. Γραµµατέα κ. Ζαχόπουλου µοιράστηκαν εδώ κι εκεί, σε
αµφίβολα Σωµατεία, ύποπτους Συλλόγους, ανύπαρκτους
Συνδέσµους κ.λπ., έτσι γιατί ήταν «δικοί» µας, «κολλητάρια» και τα
συναφή.
Αυτά τα φτωχά για τους Συλλόγους, τη ζωή τους και τις
«επιχορηγήσεις» τους (µε εισαγωγικά ή χωρίς εισαγωγικά). Μια
ιστορία που επαναλαµβάνεται, µάλλον ως άχαρη επανάληψη ή
µάλλον ως φάρσα κι έχει καταντήσει πανικόβλητος ευφηµισµός
που λαχταράει να ... ξορκίσει το φόβο της ιστορίας, αφού άφθονο
χρήµα, κατευθυνόµενο χρήµα, στο όνοµα του πολιτισµού, στην
12
εποχή µας που κορδακίζεται στις πλάτες του πολιτισµού, της
παράδοσης και της ιστορίας.
```

*Όπου πολιτισμός βάλτε τεχνολογία και οπου πολιτιστικός τεχνολογικός κ.τλ.*

----------


## bedazzled

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hm4xOJcMIA8
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9C%CE% ... E%B1%CF%82






> Μαλάκας
> Από τη Βικιπαίδεια, την ελεύθερη εγκυκλοπαίδεια
> Μετάβαση σε: πλοήγηση, αναζήτηση
> 
> Το άρθρο αυτό αναφέρεται στην Ελληνική λέξη. Για την σημασία της ομόηχης λέξης στην Φιλιππινέζικη μυθολογία βλέπε: Μαλάκας (Φιλιππίνες)
> 
> Η λέξη μαλάκας ανήκει στην ελληνική καθομιλουμένη, μολονότι είναι αναγνωρίσιμη διεθνώς. Κυριολεκτικά, σημαίνει τον αυνανιζόμενο, αλλά χρησιμοποιείται και μεταφορικά. Λαμβάνει διάφορες σημασίες, ανάλογα με το πού, πώς και μεταξύ ποιών χρησιμοποιείται. Μεταξύ φίλων, θεωρείται συνήθως πειρακτικός χαιρετισμός, οικεία προσφώνηση ή ελαφριά προσβολή[1]. Όταν απευθύνεται σε έναν άγνωστο, θεωρείται τις περισσότερες φορές βαριά βρισιά.[2] Παίρνει τότε τη σημασία του "ηλίθιου" ή του "ανίκανου" και δηλώνει αγανάκτηση[1].
> 
> Η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται μερικές φορές για να ορίσει το άτομο που χωρίς να χρησιμοποιεί την κοινή λογική επαναλαμβάνει ξανά και ξανά τα ίδια λάθη ενώ ταυτοχρόνως διατηρεί στο ακέραιο την αίσθηση ότι είναι σωστός και ανάλογη, πιθανώς προσβλητική, συμπεριφορά.
> ...

----------


## nikpanGR

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9A%CE% ... E%BA%CE%AC

----------


## JollyRoger



----------


## nvak

> Εγώ τον έχω πάρει χαμπάρι τον Αλέξανδρο ότι έχει «όραμα» για «λουκάνικα», ο nvak δεν ξέρω όμως, γι' αυτό ρωτάω !


Οράματα έχουν όλοι όσοι περιμένουν απο το Σύλλογο μεγαλεία και είναι απογοητευμένοι.
Ακόμα και αυτοί που περιμένουν λουκάνικα οράματα βλέπουν.
Το θέμα είναι πώς θα βάλουμε τους οραματιστές στην αγγαρεία.

Εσείς μου τους τρελαίνετε στην καζούρα και μου τους διώχνετε....  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> Εγώ τον έχω πάρει χαμπάρι τον Αλέξανδρο ότι έχει «όραμα» για «λουκάνικα», ο nvak δεν ξέρω όμως, γι' αυτό ρωτάω !   
> 
> 
> Οράματα έχουν όλοι όσοι περιμένουν απο το Σύλλογο μεγαλεία και είναι απογοητευμένοι.
> Ακόμα και αυτοί που περιμένουν λουκάνικα οράματα βλέπουν.
> Το θέμα είναι πώς θα βάλουμε τους οραματιστές στην αγγαρεία.
> 
> Εσείς μου τους τρελαίνετε στην καζούρα και μου τους διώχνετε....


Δεν είναι έτσι ακριβώς, η ζωή κύκλους κάνει, κάτι σαν τα fractal patterns... στα 90s τα έπρηζε στην ΕΕΧΙ, μέσα της δεκαετίας στην HOL και τώρα στο AWMN... είναι μαθηματικά βέβαιο ότι μόλις βρει το επόμενο «όχημα», θα την κάνει.  ::

----------


## nvak

> Δεν είναι έτσι ακριβώς, η ζωή κύκλους κάνει, κάτι σαν τα fractal patterns... στα 90s τα έπρηζε στην ΕΕΧΙ, μέσα της δεκαετίας στην HOL και τώρα στο AWMN... είναι μαθηματικά βέβαιο ότι μόλις βρει το επόμενο «όχημα», θα την κάνει.


Αυτό δείχνει ότι ψάχνει πάντα για ένα χωριό με καφενείο !! Δεν είναι ο μόνος. 
Πολλοί μέσα στον μικρόκοσμο ενός σωματείου βρίσκουν την ολοκλήρωσή τους.

(Καθαρή ψυχολογική ανάγκη είναι. Οικονομικά οφέλη δεν μπορούν να υπάρξουν)

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
>  Δεν είναι έτσι ακριβώς, η ζωή κύκλους κάνει, κάτι σαν τα fractal patterns... στα 90s τα έπρηζε στην ΕΕΧΙ, μέσα της δεκαετίας στην HOL και τώρα στο AWMN... είναι μαθηματικά βέβαιο ότι μόλις βρει το επόμενο «όχημα», θα την κάνει. 
> 
> 
> Αυτό δείχνει ότι ψάχνει πάντα για ένα χωριό με καφενείο !! Δεν είναι ο μόνος. 
> Πολλοί μέσα στον μικρόκοσμο ενός σωματείου βρίσκουν την ολοκλήρωσή τους.
> 
> (Καθαρή ψυχολογική ανάγκη είναι. Οικονομικά οφέλη δεν μπορούν να υπάρξουν)


Μ' αρέσει ο τρόπος που σκέφτεσαι !  ::  Δεν έχεις κι άδικο...

----------


## acoul

Καλημέρα Νίκο και καλή χρονία,

καταρχάς φταίμε όλοι που το έχουμε αφήσει στην τύχη του και στον αυτόματο πιλότο, όπως τους νέους --> χωρίς καθοδήγηση, έγνοια και φροντίδα, και απλά περιμένουμε να βγει από μόνος του κάποιος καλός καρπός και αβασάνιστα να τον απολαύσουμε αν όχι καταναλώσουμε χωρίς να κουνήσμουμε το παραμικρό δαχτυλάκι, άντε κανένα enter στο πληκτρολόγιο και κανένα κλικ στο ποντίκι! 

επίσης δεν αντέχει η λεπτή και ευαίσθητη επιδερμίδα μας το φτύσιμο, ροκάνισμα, πριόνισμα και φτυάρισμα που ως καθημερινή κακή συνήθεια απλόχερα μοιράζει και στολίζει ο ένας στον άλλο σε αυτόν το τόπο ... όπως ο Άγιος που μετά έγινε James Bond θέλουμε το μαλί μας ποτέ να μη πετάει και η εμφάνισή μας να είναι άψογη ... το ζήτημα όμως παραμένει: τι γίνεται από μέσα, σε τι κατάσταση είναι η ψυχή με όλες αυτές τις επιδερμικές ανάγκες και ανησυχίες --> η απάντηση είναι πρώτα το στομάχι και μετά η ψυχή, αλλά σε μια εποχή που δεν πεθαίνει κανείς από πείνα, τουλάχιστο στον τόπο μας, φοβάμαι πως απλά έχουμε απελπιστικά κολλήσει στο στομάχι ... 



> Οράματα έχουν όλοι όσοι περιμένουν απο το Σύλλογο μεγαλεία και είναι απογοητευμένοι.


άλλο όραμα και άλλο προσδοκία. όταν έχεις όραμα δεν περιμένεις --> το ζεις μέσα από την καθημερινή σου ζωή απτόητος! 



> Ακόμα και αυτοί που περιμένουν λουκάνικα οράματα βλέπουν.


Τι λες βρε Νίκο ... ο σκοπός αγιάζει τα μέσα; όλα ένα πράμα; δεν πάμε καλύτερα για κανένα ψάρεμα ...



> Το θέμα είναι πώς θα βάλουμε τους οραματιστές στην αγγαρεία.


άμα σε ζαλίζει μην το κάνεις. αν είναι οραματιστές δεν θα είναι αγγαρεία αλλά χαρά , τιμή τους, ευκαιρία για έκφραση, δημιουργία και θα είναι απτόητοι, αποφασισμένοι και ανεπηρέαστοι στον στόχο, πορεία και έργο τους. απλά ποτέ δεν θα τους δώσουμε το χρίσμα γιατί ποτέ δεν θέλουμε καλύτερους πάνω από το κεφάλι μας ... μας σκιάζουν !! οι μετριότητες είναι λιγότερο επίφοβες κα ακαταλαβίστικες ...



> Εσείς μου τους τρελαίνετε στην καζούρα και μου τους διώχνετε....


είναι το σύνδρομο του να ψοφήσει η κατσίκα του γείτονα. εμείς το έχουμε πάει λίγο πιο πέρα: φτύνοντας το λιγοστό και σπάνιο σπουδαίο θεωρούμε ότι το ξεπερνούμε ...

----------


## NetTraptor

Μην το ρίχνεις στην αερολογία πάλι. Δώσε μας επιγραμματικά το όραμα σου. Έπειτα υποστήριξε ποιες ήταν οι κινήσεις που έχεις κάνει στο παρελθόν για να το υποστηρίξεις και να το καλλιεργήσεις. Μετά άσε μας να κρίνουμε μόνοι μας και μη μας το σπρώχνεις με κοντάρι μέσα στο λαρύγγι. Αν έχει μέλλον θα δείξει μόνο του. Φτάνει ρε Αλέξανδρε  ::

----------


## enaon

sorry ρε Νίκο, είναι μεγάλος ο πειρασμός..

Πάει ένας στον acoul, και του λέει:
-Φίλε, έχω μάθει είσαι στο awmn, είναι καλά εκεί;

-Εκθαμβωτικά, σαν ηλιοβασίλεμα υποθαλάσσιο, μαγευτικό τοπίο ελευθερίας.
-Δεν κατάλαβα πολύ καλά, είναι ελεύθερα λες δηλαδή και είναι ωραία; 
-Αν το ανέμελο φτερούγισμα του Μάη που φεύγει δεν σε αγγίζει, φταίνε οι προηγούμενοι που θα έρθουν, όχι εσύ.
-Χμμ, πάλι δεν κατάλαβα, βασικά είμαι χειρότερα τώρα, τώρα δεν έχω ιδέα νομίζω.
-Η ζωή γελώντας σαν μικρό παιδί τρέχει γύρω μας, είναι στο χέρι μας να τρέξουμε και εμείς και να παίξουμε και να γελάσουμε στις παρυφές της λίμνης.
-Πάει σε έχασα, όλοι έτσι μιλάτε εκεί; Με μία λέξη, μπορείς να μου πεις τι είναι για εσένα το awmn;
-Το νέο αίμα είμαι εγώ, ειμαι εδώ στον κόσμο αυτό, το μέλλον να αλλάξω.
-με μία λέξη δέν μπορέις;
-σατο.

----------


## acoul

> sorry ρε Νίκο, είναι μεγάλος ο πειρασμός..
> 
> Πάει ένας στον acoul, και του λέει:
> -Φίλε, έχω μάθει είσαι στο awmn, είναι καλά εκεί;
> 
> -Εκθαμβωτικά, σαν ηλιοβασίλεμα υποθαλάσσιο, μαγευτικό τοπίο ελευθερίας.
> -Δεν κατάλαβα πολύ καλά, είναι ελεύθερα λες δηλαδή και είναι ωραία; 
> -Αν το ανέμελο φτερούγισμα του Μάη που φεύγει δεν σε αγγίζει, φταίνε οι προηγούμενοι που θα έρθουν, όχι εσύ.
> -Χμμ, πάλι δεν κατάλαβα, βασικά είμαι χειρότερα τώρα, τώρα δεν έχω ιδέα νομίζω.
> ...


θα μπορούσες, έχεις τα εφόδια αλλά δεν θέλεις. η ζωή είναι οι επιλογές μας. θα μοιραστείς ίσως μαζί μας ποιος είναι ο αγαπημένος σου ποιητής και τι σε φοβίζει περισσότερο; το κορίτσι όταν το κοιτάς στα μάτια τι του λες; γιατί στην εποχή της πληροφορίας έχουμε κλειδώσει τόσο αλόγιστα τις ψυχές μας μικρέ μου ευφυή εμποράκο; και ο Καζαντζάκης ήταν ένας μικρός και ασήμαντος δημόσιος υπάλληλος που δεν ντράπηκε να βγάλει τα εσώψυχά του προς τα έξω και ευτυχώς η μοναξιά μας έχει συντροφιά πλέον ...

----------


## enaon

Έχω βρει ένα πανεύκολο τρόπο να γράφω ποιήματα.. 

Βάζω ταυτόχρονα στο κεφάλι μου 4-5 ωραίες, ασχετες μεταξύ τους προτάσεις, που να βγάζουν νόημα, και το κουνάω λίγο να ανακατευτούν, μαζεύω μερικές λέξεις και τις γράφω. 

Έμαθα να το κάνω αυτό εδώ το awmn, παλιά που προσπαθούσα να καταλάβω πώς σκέπτεται ο papashark , αλλά με εσένα βγαίνουν ποιήματα και είναι πιο ωραία…

Όπως καταλαβαίνεις, ο φόβος μου είναι μην πάθω αυχενικό..

----------


## acoul

> Έχω βρει ένα πανεύκολο τρόπο να γράφω ποιήματα.. 
> 
> Βάζω ταυτόχρονα στο κεφάλι μου 4-5 ωραίες προτάσεις που να βγάζουν νόημα, και το κουνάω λίγο να ανακατευτούν, και μαζεύω μερικές λέξεις, και της γράφω. 
> 
> Έμαθα να το κάνω αυτό εδώ το awmn, παλιά που προσπαθούσα να καταλάβω πώς σκέπτεται ο papashark , αλλά με εσένα βγαίνουν ποιήματα και είναι πιο ωραία…
> 
> Όπως καταλαβαίνεις, ο φόβος μου είναι μην πάθω πάρκινσον..


χμμ θα πρέπει να μαγειρεύεις και ωραία τότε ... είναι θέμα φαντασίας και έμπνευσης και δείχνει να το 'χεις! δεν μας μαζεύεις στην ωραία και μοναδική αυλή σου, από τις τελευταίες στην Αθήνα, για κανένα event, να αναθερμανθούν και οι σχέσεις με john70 και την υπόλοιπη συμμορία <-- μπορεί να μας δείξει και το κρυφό του howto ... κρίμα να πηγαίνει χαμένη ...  :: 

αν είχαμε μάθει να μοιραζόμαστε θα είμαστε περισσότερο πλούσιοι και λιγότερο μόνοι!

----------


## john70

> Όπως καταλαβαίνεις, ο φόβος μου είναι μην πάθω πάρκινσον..


Μπά να μην σε κάνει συνεταιρο φοβάσε !  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από enaon
> 
> 
> Όπως καταλαβαίνεις, ο φόβος μου είναι μην πάθω πάρκινσον..
> 
> 
> Μπά να μην σε κάνει συνεταιρο φοβάσε !


προτείνω να έχουμε εκλογές κάθε δυο μήνες για να μας γράφεις πιο συχνά! μας έλειψες βρε !!

----------


## john70

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από john70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από enaon
> 
> ...


Μπά έτυχε .... ηρθα προχτές και φεύγω αύριο .... 

Πάντως για να μην το έχεις απορία διαβάζω καθημερινά ..... απλά επιλέγω πότε θα γράψω , δέν κάνεις το ίδιο για αλλαγή ?

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> προτείνω να έχουμε εκλογές κάθε δυο μήνες για να μας γράφεις πιο συχνά! μας έλειψες βρε !!
> 
> 
> Μπά έτυχε .... ηρθα προχτές και φεύγω αύριο .... 
> 
> Πάντως για να μην το έχεις απορία διαβάζω καθημερινά ..... απλά επιλέγω πότε θα γράψω , δέν κάνεις το ίδιο για αλλαγή ?


είμαι ... μονογαμικός ...

----------


## john70

Ναι ε , να και κάτι που μάθαμε ....  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Τα Λευκα σε πόσους βαθμούς τα πλένεις μια και πιάσαμε το νοικοκηριο ??

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από john70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ...


Με την τρελλογιατρίνα τα βρήκατε ή σε παράτησε οριστικά και έχεις λαλήσει χωρίς KoKo ... ??  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> Τα Λευκα σε πόσους βαθμούς τα πλένεις μια και πιάσαμε το νοικοκηριο ??


το μυστικό βρίσκεται στο άπλωμα. αν γίνει σωστά γλυτώνεις σε μεγάλο βαθμό το σίδερο! Επίσης χρειάζεται καλό ξέβγαλμα για να φεύγει όλο το απορρυπαντικό που δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο για το δέρμα και τον οργανισμό γενικότερα!

Ιδιαίτερα σημαντικό να αερίζουμε καθημερινά μαξιλάρια, σεντόνια και ότι άλλα στρωσίδια. το έκαναν οι γιαγιάδες μας βέβαια σε εποχές που ο αέρας έξω δεν ήταν τόσο επιβαρυμένος όσο σήμερα ...

----------


## ice

το εχετε κανει το τοπικ μην πω τι. Κακα παιδια 

μαλλον πρεπει να γινει η ανακοινωση και να κλειδωθει και οι λοιπες συζητησεις να πανε σε αλλο τοπικ

----------


## JollyRoger

::   ::  σας φαντάζομαι σε συζήτηση...

1η-2η κουβέντα... και μετά "τεεεελος... το θέμα εεεληξε"...


πολύ θα ήθελα να είχα ένα archive του forum πριν το παραποιήσουν οι mods, 
να δώ αν τότε που δημιουργήθηκε, και που το διαχειριζόταν το δίκτυο, 
ήταν τόσο "χαλαρό" το να βάζει κάποιος χέρι χωρίς να ρωτάει τους συγγραφείς...  ::

----------


## acoul

ανανεώνω τους προτεινόμενους για το Δ.Σ. 2009 - 2011



> YGK
> nvak
> klarabel
> freenet
> jb172
> acinonyx
> jollyroger
> fengi1
> dti


αν έπεφτε και μια σκουπίτσα να πάρει τα χοντρά καλά θα ήταν ...  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Βαλε και τον vector να δεσει το γλυκο.
Νομιζω μετα θα πρεπει να μπει ειδικη κατηγορια "Ειδικος Moderator Καταστολης"  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

> αν έπεφτε και μια σκουπίτσα να πάρει τα χοντρά καλά θα ήταν ...


Α μπα; Πάλι ΟΦΑ Αλέξανδρε;




> οπότε μακρυά το χεράκι από το ΝτιΛιτ





> έχω την αίσθηση ότι το ντιλιτ παραχαράζει ανεπανόρθωτα την πραγματικότητα

----------


## nvak

Επειδή στο forum τελικά δεν μπορεί να στηθεί μιά συζήτηση της προκοπής
Επειδή δυστυχώς αλλιώς γράφουμε και αλλιώς τα λέμε δια ζώσης
Επειδή πολύς λόγος γίνεται για κλίκες και καπελώματα
Επειδή δεν φτάνει μιά Γενική Συνέλευση του σωματείου για να συζητηθούν και να παρθούν αποφάσεις 
Επειδή οι Γενικές Συνελέυσεις του σωματείου δεν έχουν σημαντική συμμετοχή 

*Προτείνω την οργάνωση μιάς συγκέντρωσης όλων των μελλών του Δικτύου για να συζητήσουμε συντονισμένα και με ατζέντα τα θέματα που μας απασχολούν.*

Να γνωριστούμε με τους παλιούς και νέους υποψήφιους και να συζητήσουμε μαζί τους τις σκέψεις τους.
Να γνωριστούμε με τους αντισυλλογικούς και να μας γνωρίσουν
Στα πλαίσια του εφικτού να ορίσουμε τα επόμενα βήματα της οργανωμένης εκπροσώπησής μας.
Οι του Συλλόγου να πάμε προετοιμασμένοι για την επόμενη ΓΣ και τις εκλογές
Ο ταμίας να μαζέψει συνδρομές !  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Δυο λέξεις... Κοπή πίτας..  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

::  πρωτοφανές! δεν ξέρω αν θα είμαι, αλλά πολύ εύγε @nvak & @Nettraptor ...


(ποιός έκλεψε το account του σΠροέδρου;  ::   ::  )

----------


## acoul

> Δυο λέξεις... Κοπή πίτας..


και ας μπει και στην πρώτη σελίδα αν δεν μας χαλάει ...

----------


## spirosco

> δεν ξέρω αν θα είμαι...


Κατσε γιατι μας τα αλλαζεις τωρα...  ::  

Εχεις φαει τα λυσσακα σου με το δικτυο να κανει αυτο, το δικτυο να κανει εκεινο, σε σημειο Ξανθοπουλου δηλαδη (_"οχι, μην το κανεις για μενα, καντο για το φουκαριαρικο το δικτυο"_), και τωρα μας λες οτι μπορει να μην ερθεις σε μια χαλαρη συναντηση που μπορει να ερθει οποιος θελει???

----------


## JollyRoger

::  είπα οτι χαίρομαι που είδα πρωτοφανή κίνηση ανοίγματος απο μέλος συλλόγου+πρόεδρο αυτού προς το δίκτυο...

και οτι θα μπορούσα και να είμαι εκεί... (το αν θα είμαι θα δείξει, που να ξέρω απο τώρα)

πάντως αν είναι να το κάνετε για μένα προσωπικά ... μην σαν βάζω σε κόπο  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Δεν το κανουν για σενα. Το κανουν για την φουκαριαρα την μανα τους!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

Ψηφίστε acoul, όχι για την φουκαριάρα την μάνα του, αλλά για τον φουκαριάρη τον dti !  ::   ::

----------


## spirosco

> πάντως αν είναι να το κάνετε για μένα προσωπικά ... μην σαν βάζω σε κόπο


τσ τσ τσ...προβλεψιμο  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

γμαμε τώρα τα 'χω πάρει στο κρανιο

----------


## NetTraptor

Πάντως κάτι κάνεις λάθος. Θα το πω έτσι για να υπάρχει στον αέρα και όχι για να μου απαντήσεις. Η θέσεις μου είναι παγιωμένες μετά από πολύ ενασχόληση και εμπειρία στο AWMN.

Ο σύλλογος κάθε τετάρτη και οποτε είναι κάποιος να ανοίξει, είναι ανοιχτός σε όλους και όχι στα μέλη μόνο.
Στις πίτες ανέκαθεν συμμετείχαν όλα τα μέλη του δικτύου και τσίμπαγαν και τα δωράκια τους από τις λαχειοφόρους.
Στα Fest επίσης όλοι συμμετέχουν ακόμα και μη μέλη του δικτύου ή του συλλόγου
Ακόμα και σε γενικές συνελεύσεις θυμαμαι πολύ κόσμο μη μέλη να μην τους έχει αρνηθεί κανείς να συμμετέχουν (χωρίς ψήφο όμως).
Όλες οι εκδηλώσεις είναι και ήταν ανοιχτές για όλους.
Μέχρι και δόκιμα μέλη είχαν περαστεί στο καταστατικό.

Γενικά η καραμέλα των 50euro δεν στέκει. Ένας σύλλογος έχει διαδικασίες (ίσως απαρχαιωμένες αλλά νομικά κατοχυρωμένες) και έξοδα (τα οποία πιθανόν να ανέβουν λιγάκι με το Ενοίκιο που καλούμαστε να πληρώσουμε φέτος αν μετακομίσουμε σε νέα έδρα, ίσως κάποιες ADSL, εκδηλώσεις κτλ) που προβλέπουν συνδρομή για να υφίσταται η ύπαρξη του. 

Άρα μετά παραπάνω καταλαβαίνουμε ότι ο χαρακτήρας δεν είναι κλειστός και παραπέρα αρνούμαι πεισματικά να δεχτώ ότι τα 50 euro είναι ο απογορευτικος παράγοντας για να συμμετέχει κανείς την στιγμή που όλοι έχουμε δώσει μερικές χιλιάδες euro για τους κόμβους μας. Επίσης θεωρώ προσβλητικό, μετά από τόσα λεφτά, εξοπλισμό μια ομάδα ατόμων να μπορεί μόλις μετά βίας (ξεχάστε τον κακό σύλλογο) να υλοποιήσει ένα mini dataroom, να διαχειριστεί 10-20 υπηρεσίες, να κάνει 5-6 εκδηλώσεις και να συνεννοηθεί. Όλα αυτά ενώ ταυτόχρονα πυροβολεί τον κάθε πιανίστα και χλευάζει τον ίδιο του τον εαυτό στην τελική. 

Όσων αφορά το ποιος αποφασίζει θα το πω απλά. Δεν θα δεχόμουν ποτέ έναν ανώνυμο να αποφασίσει για κάτι που με αφορά και ποτέ δεν θα έβαζα στο ίδιο σακί αυτόν που συμμετείχε μια φορά ή περισσότερες με αυτόν που δεν συμμετείχε ποτέ, αυτόν που συμμετείχε σωστά και αυτόν που τα έκανε θάλασσα, αυτόν που έχει ρίξει 5 γραμμές κώδικα και ξενύχτη με τον άλλον που απλά έστησε 2 λινκ και έχει απαιτήσεις από όλους και τα πάντα, το καλο και τον κακό, αυτόν που κάνει προτάσεις και αυτόν που απαιτεί χωρίς να ξέρει τι θέλει και που πάει, και πάει λέγοντας.

Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή όλο αυτό να αλλάξει ή έστω να βρεθεί μια μέση λύση. Πολλά ακούγονται λίγα γίνονται και είναι κάπως βαρετό ποια το σκηνικό. Κουράζει τόσο που θα βαρεθούμε τον εαυτό μας στο τέλος.  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> Πάντως κάτι κάνεις λάθος. Θα το πω έτσι για να υπάρχει στον αέρα και όχι για να μου απαντήσεις. Η θέσεις μου είναι παγιωμένες μετά από πολύ ενασχόληση και εμπειρία στο AWMN.
> 
> Ο σύλλογος κάθε τετάρτη και οποτε είναι κάποιος να ανοίξει, είναι ανοιχτός σε όλους και όχι στα μέλη μόνο.
> Στις πίτες ανέκαθεν συμμετείχαν όλα τα μέλη του δικτύου και τσίμπαγαν και τα δωράκια τους από τις λαχειοφόρους.
> Στα Fest επίσης όλοι συμμετέχουν ακόμα και μη μέλη του δικτύου ή του συλλόγου
> Ακόμα και σε γενικές συνελεύσεις θυμαμαι πολύ κόσμο μη μέλη να μην τους έχει αρνηθεί κανείς να συμμετέχουν (χωρίς ψήφο όμως).
> Όλες οι εκδηλώσεις είναι και ήταν ανοιχτές για όλους.
> Μέχρι και δόκιμα μέλη είχαν περαστεί στο καταστατικό.
> 
> ...


 Netraptora θεωριτικά είσαι αετός..στην πράξη μας τα χαλάς.........η θεωρία πρέπει να ακολουθείται από πραξη για να έχει σημασία και βαρύτητα......

----------


## ysam

> Netraptora θεωριτικά είσαι αετός..στην πράξη μας τα χαλάς.........η θεωρία πρέπει να ακολουθείται από πραξη για να έχει σημασία και βαρύτητα......


Που σημαίνει? Εκτός από θεωρία κάτι έτσι πιο πρακτικό έχεις να προσάψεις? 
Έκανε κάτι? Δεν έκανε κάτι? Τι είναι αυτό κτλ.. 

Αν μπορείς δλδ. Διαφώτισε μας.

----------


## papashark

> Ακόμα και σε γενικές συνελεύσεις θυμαμαι πολύ κόσμο μη μέλη να μην τους έχει αρνηθεί κανείς να συμμετέχουν (χωρίς ψήφο όμως).


Ρώτα τον ggeorgan που δεν ήθελε μη μέλη  ::  




> Όλες οι εκδηλώσεις είναι και ήταν ανοιχτές για όλους.
> Μέχρι και δόκιμα μέλη είχαν περαστεί στο καταστατικό.


Τι να τις κάνεις τις ανοιχτές εκδηλώσεις, όταν κάποιοι είχαν τις απίστευτες ιδέες να επιβάλουν κανόνες στο δίκτυο, και αποφάσιζαν γι' αυτό τα μέλη μόνο....

Και μην μου απαντήσετε πάλι με την γνωστή καραμέλα ότι αυτά είναι περασμένα ξεχασμένα, γιατί οι μισοί από τότε ακόμα στον σύλλογο είναι, και το παρελθόν δεν διαγράφετε με εκλογές...





> Γενικά η καραμέλα των 50euro δεν στέκει. Ένας σύλλογος έχει διαδικασίες (ίσως απαρχαιωμένες αλλά νομικά κατοχυρωμένες) και έξοδα (τα οποία πιθανόν να ανέβουν λιγάκι με το Ενοίκιο που καλούμαστε να πληρώσουμε φέτος αν μετακομίσουμε σε νέα έδρα, ίσως κάποιες ADSL, εκδηλώσεις κτλ) που προβλέπουν συνδρομή για να υφίσταται η ύπαρξη του. 
> 
> Άρα μετά παραπάνω καταλαβαίνουμε ότι ο χαρακτήρας δεν είναι κλειστός και παραπέρα αρνούμαι πεισματικά να δεχτώ ότι τα 50 euro είναι ο απογορευτικος παράγοντας για να συμμετέχει κανείς την στιγμή που όλοι έχουμε δώσει μερικές χιλιάδες euro για τους κόμβους μας. Επίσης θεωρώ προσβλητικό, μετά από τόσα λεφτά, εξοπλισμό μια ομάδα ατόμων να μπορεί μόλις μετά βίας (ξεχάστε τον κακό σύλλογο) να υλοποιήσει ένα mini dataroom, να διαχειριστεί 10-20 υπηρεσίες, να κάνει 5-6 εκδηλώσεις και να συνεννοηθεί. Όλα αυτά ενώ ταυτόχρονα πυροβολεί τον κάθε πιανίστα και χλευάζει τον ίδιο του τον εαυτό στην τελική.


Δεν θα διαφωνίσω μαζί σου, ούτε απαγορευτικά είναι το 50€, ούτε τον καθιστούν κλειστό club. Ουδέποτε ήταν το πρόβλημα τα 50€. Το πρόβλημα ήταν οι πράξεις των διοικούντων και των κατοικούντων παρά την Ιερουσαλήμ...

Οσον αφορά όμως τα Mini dataroom και τις 10-20 υπηρεσίες, αν θες να συζητήσουμε σοβαρά γιατί φτάσαμε σε αυτό το σημείο, πολύ ευχαρίστως, χωρίς όμως να μας θεωρείς όλους ότι είμαστε για τα @@ σου ώς συνήθως, γιατί απλά δεν συμμετέχουμε σε αυτές. 

Αντί να το θεωρείς προσβλητικό (και αυτό είναι καλάμι δυστηχώς), καλύτερα να κάτσεις να δεις γιατί ο σύλλογος δεν μπορεί να φέρει κοντά του νέα μέλη, γιατί τα μέλη του δικτύου φτύνουν τις προσκλήσεις σας. Είναι εύκολο να αναθεματίζεις τους άλλους, αντί να κάθεσε να βλέπεις που έχεις εσύ λάθος.




> Όσων αφορά το ποιος αποφασίζει θα το πω απλά. Δεν θα δεχόμουν ποτέ έναν ανώνυμο να αποφασίσει για κάτι που με αφορά και ποτέ δεν θα έβαζα στο ίδιο σακί αυτόν που συμμετείχε μια φορά ή περισσότερες με αυτόν που δεν συμμετείχε ποτέ, αυτόν που συμμετείχε σωστά και αυτόν που τα έκανε θάλασσα, αυτόν που έχει ρίξει 5 γραμμές κώδικα και ξενύχτη με τον άλλον που απλά έστησε 2 λινκ και έχει απαιτήσεις από όλους και τα πάντα, το καλο και τον κακό, αυτόν που κάνει προτάσεις και αυτόν που απαιτεί χωρίς να ξέρει τι θέλει και που πάει, και πάει λέγοντας.
> 
> Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή όλο αυτό να αλλάξει ή έστω να βρεθεί μια μέση λύση. Πολλά ακούγονται λίγα γίνονται και είναι κάπως βαρετό ποια το σκηνικό. Κουράζει τόσο που θα βαρεθούμε τον εαυτό μας στο τέλος.


Δηλαδή ο Cha0s, o jolly, o Αcinonyx, εγώ, και πάμπολλα μέλη του δικτύου είναι απλοί ανώνυμοι ? Είναι άνθρωποι που έχουν προσφέρει κάτι ? Εστω και λίγο ? Τι σχέσει έχει η προσφορά με το αν είναι ανώνυμοι όπως το γράφεις ?

Και πες μου, πόσο ποιο ανώνυμοι είναι κάτι clients που γράφτηκαν στον σύλλογο για λίγο φθηνό ίντερνετ, με ονόματα και Nicknames που δεν τα ξέρει κανείς, ή ουτε καν γραμμένοι στο φόρουμ ? Τι παραπάνω έχουν από τα ονόματα που προανέφερα ? Ποια η διαφορά τους ?

50€...

Δυστηχώς κάποιοι που δεν έχουν προσφέρει απολύτως τίποτα, που δεν τους ξέρει κανείς παραμόνο ο ταμίας που τους έγραψε, το μόνο παραπάνω που έχουν σε σχέση με κόσμο που προσέφερε πάρα πολλά αλλά δεν γουστάρει τον σύλλογο για τον Χ ή Υ λόγο, είναι μόνο τα 50€ που έδωσαν...

Και με τα 50€ έχουν δικαίωμα απόφασης ενώ οι άλλοι απλά δεν έχουμε. Αυτή είναι η καραμέλα και κακώς σε ενοχλεί, γιατί είναι απλά μια αλήθεια, που όσο κάθεσε και απλά βρίζεις τους απ' έξω, ποτέ δεν θα καταλάβεις την αιτία της και φυσικά ποτέ δεν θα λύσεις τα πραγματικά σου προβλήματα σε έναν σύλλογο που από ότι καταλαβαίνω όσο περνάει ο καιρός συρικώννετε...

----------


## nikpanGR

Η έλειψη δράσεων και σωστών κινήσεων έχει απαξιώσει τον σύλλογο ο οποιος ιδρωμένος προσπαθεί με θεωρίες να προλάβει την τεχνολογία, και να πείσει για το οτι κάνει τα λίγα μέλη πού έχει αντι να κάνει άνοιγμα στην κοινωνία και να τραβήξει κόσμο,και γιατί όχι να επαναφέρει τους στεναχωρημένους που αποχώρησαν και αυτούς πού δεν έχει πέισει για τον λόγο ύπαρξης του....
Αν δεν έγινα κατανοητός,δεν μπορώ να το πώ ποιό απλά...
.....και ποιό απλά @papashark +++++++ με κάλυψε 100%
Και αν είσαστε ποιο μαγκες,για να δούμε ποιοι είναι αυτοί που θα έρθουν να ψηφίσουν στις εκλογές,και ποιό το ποσοστό των clients στους ψηφοφόρους ανα περιοχή....Πρόκληση....για να δείτε ότι δεν είμαι μόνο λόγια...

----------


## NetTraptor

> Netraptora θεωριτικά είσαι αετός..στην πράξη μας τα χαλάς.........η θεωρία πρέπει να ακολουθείται από πραξη για να έχει σημασία και βαρύτητα......


Στην θεωρία και για να μιλήσουμε για πρόσφατα μην πιάσω προϊστορίες δεν έχει νόημα, δεν θα μπορούσες να γράψεις εδώ διότι δεν θα έπαιζε τίποτα, δεν θα είχες κάπου να κάνεις προπαγάνδα τις τέταρτες μαζί με τους ομόσταβλους σου και φως στο τούνελ δεν θα βλέπαμε. 
Στην πράξη όμως για κακή σου τύχη συμβαίνει το αντίθετο.

Και ερχόμαστε σε εσένα. Στη θεωρία και εσύ είσαι.... σκράπας. Ενώ στην πράξη είσαι ακόμα ποιο σκράπας διότι, ούτε κασέτες έχουμε δει, μαμας και δέρνεις, τον νου σου τον έχεις στις λαμογιες (δικαίωμα σου φυσικά και "καλά" κάνεις) βλέπε ΟΔΔΥ story, καταγγέλλεις τον εαυτό σου στην ουσία για καταπάτηση του προσωπικού σου απορρήτου, γκαρίζεις άναρθρα και αλόγιστα όταν σου δίνεται η ευκαιρία λόγου και μας ζαλίζεις τα νεύρα κάθε τρεις και λίγο. Βασικά μια χαρά είσαι για να προσθέτεις λίγο αλάτι στην ανιαρή όψη που μπορεί να παίρνει το forum όταν σοβαρεύουμε. Μην το παρακάνεις όμως γιατί καμιά μέρα μπορεί λέω μπορεί να ξυπνήσουν αυτοί εδώ μέσα και να μην ξέρεις από που να φύγεις και που να κρυφτείς.

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
>  Netraptora θεωριτικά είσαι αετός..στην πράξη μας τα χαλάς.........η θεωρία πρέπει να ακολουθείται από πραξη για να έχει σημασία και βαρύτητα......
> 
> 
> Στην θεωρία και για να μιλήσουμε για πρόσφατα μην πιάσω προϊστορίες δεν έχει νόημα, δεν θα μπορούσες να γράψεις εδώ διότι δεν θα έπαιζε τίποτα, δεν θα είχες κάπου να κάνεις προπαγάνδα τις τέταρτες μαζί με τους ομόσταβλους σου και φως στο τούνελ δεν θα βλέπαμε. 
> Στην πράξη όμως για κακή σου τύχη συμβαίνει το αντίθετο.
> 
> Και ερχόμαστε σε εσένα. Στη θεωρία και εσύ είσαι.... σκράπας. Ενώ στην πράξη είσαι ακόμα ποιο σκράπας διότι, ούτε κασέτες έχουμε δει, μαμας και δέρνεις, τον νου σου τον έχεις στις λαμογιες (δικαίωμα σου φυσικά και "καλά" κάνεις) βλέπε ΟΔΔΥ story, καταγγέλλεις τον εαυτό σου στην ουσία για καταπάτηση του προσωπικού σου απορρήτου, γκαρίζεις άναρθρα και αλόγιστα όταν σου δίνεται η ευκαιρία λόγου και μας ζαλίζεις τα νεύρα κάθε τρεις και λίγο. Βασικά μια χαρά είσαι για να προσθέτεις λίγο αλάτι στην ανιαρή όψη που μπορεί να παίρνει το forum όταν σοβαρεύουμε. Μην το παρακάνεις όμως γιατί καμιά μέρα μπορεί λέω μπορεί να ξυπνήσουν αυτοί εδώ μέσα και να μην ξέρεις από που να φύγεις και που να κρυφτείς.


Η απάντηση σου επιβεβαιώνει 100% τα λεγόμενα μου για εμπάθειες και μη ύπαρξη ουσιαστικού έργου,.Ευχαριστώ πολύ...Και καλο βράδυ σουπερ πρόεδρε....

----------


## bedazzled

> Netraptora θεωριτικά είσαι αετός..στην πράξη μας τα χαλάς.........η θεωρία πρέπει να ακολουθείται από πραξη για να έχει σημασία και βαρύτητα......
> 
> 
> Που σημαίνει? Εκτός από θεωρία κάτι έτσι πιο πρακτικό έχεις να προσάψεις? 
> Έκανε κάτι? Δεν έκανε κάτι? Τι είναι αυτό κτλ.. 
> 
> Αν μπορείς δλδ. Διαφώτισε μας.


Δεν σου φαίνεται αστείο το ότι κάνει κήρυγμα στον traptora ένα άτομο που μας είχε πρήξει τον έρωτα με υποτιθέμενες «κασέτες»; Ή μόνο εγώ το βλέπω έτσι;  :: 
Που μας είχε ζαλίσει στην θεωρία και από πράξη γιοκ;
Και όχι, το j70.mp3 ΔΕΝ είναι πράξη...

----------


## NetTraptor

> Είναι εύκολο να αναθεματίζεις τους άλλους, αντί να κάθεσε να βλέπεις που έχεις εσύ λάθος.


Όταν ρωτάω ... διότι ρωτάω ξέρεις... παίρνω άναρθρες κραυγές που λογική δεν έχουν αλλά ούτε και εφαρμογή. Όταν κάποιος κάνει ερωτήσεις περιμένει λογικές απαντήσεις, προτάσεις, ιδέες, λύσεις. Δεν χρειάζεται ξέρεις να έχεις καρέκλα για να το κάνεις αυτό. Εξωτερικεψου. Έχεις κάποιες απαντήσεις που θα έπρεπε να ξέρω? Σε ενδιαφέρει να με διαφωτίσεις? Τι είναι αυτό που λείπει? Πριν απαντήσεις επίσης, σκέψου αν έχει εφαρμογή. Μην μου πεις γιατί δεν έστειλα αστροναύτες στον Αρη... 
π.χ. αυτό που λείπει για μένα είναι να μην πρέπει να κανουμε μαζί αυτή την συζήτηση εδώ αλλά να με πάρεις τηλέφωνο, να με διαφωτίσεις με προτάσεις, να μου στείλεις ένα μήνυμα στο msn και να το δουλέψουμε αν έχει προοπτική. Δυστυχώς όμως δεν μπορούμε να προχωρήσουμε σε αυτή την διαδικασία διότι υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα που δυστυχώς (πραγματικά το λέω) δεν μπορώ να σου το λύσω και δεν ξέρω τι είναι. Πριν γινω μελος του ΔΣ δεν το ειχαμε το θεμα. Αξαφνα ομως...
τέλος πάντων, σε ενδιαφέρει να απαντήσεις τι είναι αυτό που εχω κάνει τόσο λάθος? Και μην μου πεις για την αγανάκτηση που βγάζω ώρες ώρες... μόνη της δεν βγαίνει. 




> Δηλαδή ο Cha0s, o jolly, o Αcinonyx, εγώ, και πάμπολλα μέλη του δικτύου είναι απλοί ανώνυμοι ?


Εχχχμ και ναι και όχι. Τον Cha0s δεν τον εχω δει ούτε ζωγραφιστό, καλά που εχω δει έργα του, τον jolly παρά λίγο να τον γράψω γιατί μου αρέσουν μερικά χαρακτηριστικά του αλλά εξωτερικεύεται φλύαρα και κουραστικά (μαζοχισμός που με δέρνει) και τον Acynonix τον ξέρω καλύτερα και από τους 3. Από την άλλη αν είχαν παραπάνω δικαιώματα από ότι έχουν σε οτιδήποτε άσχετα με την προσφορά τους (δεν τα συνδύασα.. συμπλήρωσα την παραπάνω πρόταση) τότε θα έπρεπε να δώσω ψήφο και σε αυτούς που πέφτουν πάνω στα Freespot μου και δεν εχω υπόψη μου ακόμα ένα τέτοιο βιώσιμο σχήμα που να επιτρέπει κάτι τέτοιο. Got me? 




> Και πες μου, πόσο ποιο ανώνυμοι είναι κάτι clients που γράφτηκαν στον σύλλογο για λίγο φθηνό ίντερνετ, με ονόματα και Nicknames που δεν τα ξέρει κανείς


Εχχμ ναι πάλι. Εγώ θέλω να μου τους δείξεις διότι δεν τους εχω δει 2 χρόνια. Από την άλλη όταν έρχεται η στιγμή να πληρώσεις λογαριασμούς οι οποίοι συντηρούν έδρα, τρέχοντα έξοδα, εκδηλώσεις στις οποίες μαζευόμαστε δίκτυο-σύλλογος να πάρουμε τα sponsored δωράκια μας και να προωθήσουμε το AWMN, σε πληροφορώ ότι τετoιοι (αν πράγματι υπάρχουν) βοηθούν πολύ περισσότερο από κάποιους που συνεχώς υποβιβάζουν όλο αυτό το σύστημα παραγωγής έργου και οργάνωσης με λογιδια και πράξεις. Έστω και με αυτά τα 50 euro που κάνουν όλα τα προηγούμενα εφικτά για μένα και για σένα.




> τους απ' έξω


????? από που έξω? ποιο είναι το μέσα και ποιο το έξω? Δεν σε καταλαβαίνω. Εγώ απλά πιστεύω σε ένα οργανωτικό σχήμα το οποίο πρέπει να υπάρχει και έχει επιβιώσει εδώ και μερικά χρόνια με ιδιαίτερη επιτυχία θα έλεγα. Έχει μια πορεία καλή και όσο του επιτρέπουν οι υποστηριχτές του. Θέλουμε και άλλους ενώ πολύς κόσμος μάχεται για και εναντίον του, οποτε κάτι πρέπει να κάνει. Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να φτιαχτεί κάτι διαφορετικό, μόνο να τροποποιηθεί το υπάρχον. Για να γίνει αυτό πρέπει όμως να υπάρχει θέληση, προτάσεις που είναι globaly εφαρμόσιμες, έργο, συνεργασία και καλή καρδιά. Τι κρίμα που είναι ο δύσκολος δρόμος όμως.  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Η απάντηση σου επιβεβαιώνει 100% τα λεγόμενα μου για εμπάθειες και μη ύπαρξη ουσιαστικού έργου,.Ευχαριστώ πολύ...Και καλο βράδυ σουπερ πρόεδρε....


No problem anytime  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

καταρχήν @spirosco (ηρέμησα κάπως  ::  ) γενικά δε δεσμεύομαι σε τίποτα... ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι θα γίνει μέχρι τότε... και δε μ'αρέσει να βγαινω ψεύτης... btw η απάντησή μου, δεν ήταν μόνο αυτό που έκοψες  ::  




> Ακόμα και σε γενικές συνελεύσεις θυμαμαι πολύ κόσμο μη μέλη να μην τους έχει αρνηθεί κανείς να συμμετέχουν (χωρίς ψήφο όμως).


 μα εκεί διαφωνώ... αντί να προσπαθείτε να φέρετε τον κόσμο, νομίζω έπρεπε να πάτε στον κόσμο... και όχι για να έρθει στο σύλλογο, αλλά για την αυτοργάνωση του δικτύου... προσφορά BY συλλογος...



> Γενικά η καραμέλα των 50euro δεν στέκει. Ένας σύλλογος έχει διαδικασίες (ίσως απαρχαιωμένες αλλά νομικά κατοχυρωμένες) και έξοδα (τα οποία πιθανόν να ανέβουν λιγάκι με το Ενοίκιο που καλούμαστε να πληρώσουμε φέτος αν μετακομίσουμε σε νέα έδρα, ίσως κάποιες ADSL, εκδηλώσεις κτλ) που προβλέπουν συνδρομή για να υφίσταται η ύπαρξη του.


 εγώ δε μίλησα για 50ευρώ πάντως... η μόνη φάση που το αναφέρω εγώ είναι όταν με ρωτάει κανείς στο awmn, που θα βρώ internet... του λέω 50euro συλλογος... και αυτό είναι τραγικότατο και απ'οτι βλέπω ο προυπολογισμός σου έχει DSL... ελπίζω οχι για να συνεχιστεί το "κίνητρο" ιντερνέτ για να γραφτεί στο σύλλογο, γιατι τότε 0 προοδος...





> Άρα μετά παραπάνω καταλαβαίνουμε ότι ο χαρακτήρας δεν είναι κλειστός και παραπέρα αρνούμαι πεισματικά να δεχτώ ότι τα 50 euro είναι ο απογορευτικος παράγοντας για να συμμετέχει κανείς την στιγμή που όλοι έχουμε δώσει μερικές χιλιάδες euro για τους κόμβους μας. Επίσης θεωρώ προσβλητικό, μετά από τόσα λεφτά, εξοπλισμό μια ομάδα ατόμων να μπορεί μόλις μετά βίας (ξεχάστε τον κακό σύλλογο) να υλοποιήσει ένα mini dataroom, να διαχειριστεί 10-20 υπηρεσίες, να κάνει 5-6 εκδηλώσεις και να συνεννοηθεί. Όλα αυτά ενώ ταυτόχρονα πυροβολεί τον κάθε πιανίστα και χλευάζει τον ίδιο του τον εαυτό στην τελική.


οχι απο τα παραπάνω καταλαβαίνουμε οτι ο σύλλογος είναι ένα υποσύνολο του δικτύου, που προσπαθεί να το διαχειρίζεται όσο μπορεί μέσω forum, wind κλπ, ενώ δεν του δίνει ουσιαστικό δικαίωμα λόγου... 
επίσης το θεωρεί αυτό πλέον τόσο φυσικό, που μιλάει εκ μέρους του awmn...

πχ εκλογές του awmn, forum του awmn κλπ, και εννοεί το υποσύνολο σύλλογος... (αν και το "υποσύνολο" δεν είναι ακριβής περιγραφή, επειδή δεν είναι καν απαραίτητο να είσαι μέλος δικτύου για να γίνεις μέλος συλλόγου)







> Όσων αφορά το ποιος αποφασίζει θα το πω απλά. Δεν θα δεχόμουν ποτέ έναν ανώνυμο να αποφασίσει για κάτι που με αφορά και ποτέ δεν θα έβαζα στο ίδιο σακί αυτόν που συμμετείχε μια φορά ή περισσότερες με αυτόν που δεν συμμετείχε ποτέ, αυτόν που συμμετείχε σωστά και αυτόν που τα έκανε θάλασσα, αυτόν που έχει ρίξει 5 γραμμές κώδικα και ξενύχτη με τον άλλον που απλά έστησε 2 λινκ και έχει απαιτήσεις από όλους και τα πάντα, το καλο και τον κακό, αυτόν που κάνει προτάσεις και αυτόν που απαιτεί χωρίς να ξέρει τι θέλει και που πάει, και πάει λέγοντας.
> 
> Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή όλο αυτό να αλλάξει ή έστω να βρεθεί μια μέση λύση. Πολλά ακούγονται λίγα γίνονται και είναι κάπως βαρετό ποια το σκηνικό. Κουράζει τόσο που θα βαρεθούμε τον εαυτό μας στο τέλος.


το δίκτυο για τον καθένα είναι κάτι διαφορετικό...

το μόνο δεδομένο είναι οτι συναποτελούμε το δίκτυο, άρα προφανώς έχουμε τα ίδια δικαιώματα πάνω σε αυτό...
άρα αν εσύ έχεις λόγο για το αν θα πρέπει να δοθούν κάπως τα c-class ας πουμε, τον ίδιο λόγο έχω κι εγώ...

συνεπώς νομίζω οτι θα ήταν δουλειά του συλλόγου, να βρει την δημοκρατική διαδικασία, που θα καλύψει όλο το δίκτυο...
το αν θα έρθω να γραφώ στο σύλλογο ή οχι, δεν αλλάζει κάτι στο γεγονός οτι συναποτελώ το δίκτυο, άρα δεν μπορεί να αλλάζει κάτι στο κατα πόσον λαμβάνεται υπ'οψιν η άποψή μου...

σχετικά με το πως να τα καταφέρουμε... (επειδή σε κάτι τέτοιο όπως είπα ψήνομαι να συμβάλλω) σκεφτόμουν κατ'αρχην να μαζώξουμε όλο το ενεργό backbone ως αρχή, αφού είναι το μόνο διασταυρώσιμο μέσω δρομολόγισης... στη συνέχεια θα μπορούσαμε να θέσουμε σε αυτό ψηφοφορία σχετικά με τους clients....

τώρα σχετικά με το πως θα μπορούσε να γίνει αυτό εφικτά... σκεφτόμουν οτι μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε κάποιο online σύστημα ψηφοφοριών, σε συνδιασμό με forum, στο οποίο να μπορεί να ψηφίζει όλο το δίκτυο...

για να είναι αυτό εφικτό, σκεφτόμουν οτι θα πρέπει οι ψηφοφορίες να είναι ανοικτές, ωστε να μπορεί ο καθένας να διασταυρώσει τι ψήφισε ο άλλος, ωστε να μην τίθεται ποτέ θέμα νοθείας...

τώρα μένει το θέμα αναγνώρισης των μελών του δικτύου... ξέρουμε οτι έχουμε το c-class 10.xx.xx.xx αλλά δεν ξέρουμε με βεβαιότητα αν είναι ο τάδε ψηφοφόρος... 

χρειαζόμαστε λοιπόν κάποια διασταύρωση, κάτι ανάλογο του επιχειρήματος "οτι είμαστε ανώνυμοι" που συνηθίζεις...

λύση σε αυτό μπορεί να δώσει το σύστημα web-of-trust, με pgp-keys, οπου μπορούμε να έχουμε κάποιο τρόπο πιστοποίησης, του ενός κομβούχου με τον διπλανό κλπ, ωστε δυνητικά να πιάσουμε όλο το δίκτυο...

άρα να έχουμε δώσει το δικαίωμα σε όλο το δίκτυο να έχει άποψη....

τώρα αν θα αποκτήσει άποψη ή όχι, είναι άλλη ιστορία, αλλά αν αποκτήσει, τότε θα μιλάμε για δημοκρατικό δίκτυο  :: 

εσείς ψήνεστε να βρούμε τρόπο να το κάνουμε;  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> τον jolly παρά λίγο να τον γράψω


  ::  που σου 'ρθε αυτό; επειδή δεν έχω τπτ μαζί σου, και τα λέγαμε στην σ.έδρα, σημαίνει οτι θα γραφτώ και στο σύλλογο?  ::  noooop  ::  i love u άλλα διαφωνώ σε πολλά  :: 
εδιτ: νομίζω θυμάμαι ένα σκηνικό να μου δίνει και καλα κάποιος 50ευρω και να του δίνω κι εγώ 100 και καλά περι συνδρομής κλπ στο χαβαλέ... μήπως αυτό εννοείς;  ::  ..


ίσως γιαυτό υποσυνείδητα να είπα και όχι στην κερασμένη pizza... ποτέ δεν ξέρεις, μπορεί να με χρέωνες τώρα τπτ όπως αυτούς που δέχτηκαν τα sponsored δωράκια  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

@jolly, Όλα καταλήγουν στο καταραμένο 50ευρο... Αν μου έβρισκες clean τρόπο χρηματοδότησης θα γραφόσουν αύριο και επί του τεχνικού θέματος θα το λύναμε μου φαίνεται. Δεν εχω κανένα πρόβλημα. Αλλιώς Κάθε μήνα θα βγαίνουμε και θα ζητάμε ρεφενέ το νοίκι? Θα το παίρνουμε? Ποιος θα μας το δώσει? Δεν έχουμε πάρει δα και πολλά συγκριτικά.
Ξέρεις jolly αυτά που γράφεις έχουν απόλυτη λογική και να μα την .... συμφωνώ 100% αλλά βασίζεσαι σε ένα δεδομένο. Ότι κάποιοι άνθρωποι δίπλα σου τριγύρω σου και που ίσως να έχεις λινκ μαζί τους έχουν δώσει κάποια λεφτά και έχουν βάλει κάποια δουλειά η οποία έχει γίνει υποδομή και δεδομένο για εσένα (υπηρεσίες, μηχανήματα, χώροι, έγγραφα, πληρωμένες υπηρεσίες σε τρίτους). Αυτοί δεν ήταν οι ίδιοι ακριβώς με αυτούς που έχεις την χαρά να αποκαλείς δίκτυο σήμερα. Χωρίς αυτούς δεν θα ήσουν εδώ να προτείνεις ελεύθερα. Ναι αυτό είναι δεδομένο. Δεδομένο όμως δεν είναι ότι μπορούμε να λυγίσουμε και να διαστρεβλώσουμε τα πάντα μπροστά στις τεχνικές κατά τα άλλα προτάσεις κάποιου ο οποίος ναι μεν έχει υπέροχα φιλελεύθερες ιδέες άλλα ..... Είναι κακό να παίρνεις πράγματα σαν δεδομένο. Ίσως φταίνε οι γονείς μας που μας έδωσαν (ίσως μας δίνουν ακόμα) τόσα πράγματα απλόχερα και δεν έχουμε αρχίσει από το μηδέν. Για να μπορέσεις να φτάσεις να εκφράσεις και να απαιτήσεις να αλλάξουμε το σχήμα θα πρέπει ή να ρωτήσεις όλους αυτούς που έβαλαν τα λεφτά τους και την δουλειά τους (λεγε με ΓΣ) για να έχεις εσύ αυτό το forum δεδομένο μαζί με το δίκτυο που αποκαλείς ή να δεχτείς αναγκαστικά τα υπάρχοντα δεδομένα και να τα αλλάξεις με την φυσική ροή των πραγμάτων. Αυτη η φυσική ροή είναι μία και ξέρεις πολύ καλά ποια είναι. Σου εξασφαλίζει αυτό που θες να κάνεις. Πίστεψε με!
Το τεχνικό κομμάτι (ίσως) και οι ιδέες σου δεν έχουν πρόβλημα άλλου χωλαίνουν τα πράγματα.  ::  
Να δώσω και έναν ορισμό για το Δίκτυο επί τι ευκαιρία για να ξέρουμε για τι μιλάμε. Κανε μου την τιμή να δώσω έναν ορισμό... Όπου κοτσάρουμε την λέξη δίκτυο εννοούμε το σύνολο τον συνδεδεμένων χρηστών client Και μη που αποτελείτε από αυτούς που πιστεύουν στο οργανωτικό σχήμα σύλλογος, αυτούς που κάποτε ήταν στον σύλλογο και βαρέθηκαν ή έχουν τελευταία άλλες ασχολίες, αυτών που είναι και θα είναι αλλά δεν πολύ συμμετέχουν, των νέων στον σύλλογο, τους αντιφρονούντες που είναι στον σύλλογο, αυτούς που τσακώθηκαν με κάποιους από τον σύλλογο και έφυγαν, κομβούχους που ήρθαν μετά και τους έπρηξαν τα αφτιά τα άτομα που τσακώθηκαν με κάποιους από τον σύλλογο και δεν έχουν ούτε καν πατήσει να δουν τι χρώμα έχει ο σύλλογος, τι τέρατα έχει ή τι όμορφα που είναι, αυτούς που ακούν σύλλογος και είναι αντίθετο σαν έννοια στα πιστεύω τους, αυτοί που είναι client ή bb και δεν έδωσαν φράγκο και δεν δίνουν φράγκο εκτός από το αν είναι καλά η ταράτσα τους και το BW, απλοί εραστές τεχνολογίας που ασχολούνται γενικά και δεν ενδιαφέρονται για κάτι άλλο, στερημένοι από inet, ίσως και μερικοί που μου ξεφεύγουν. Και πες μου τώρα εσύ έτσι όπως το είπες ποιο πάνω. Να παω εγώ ο mr Σύλλογος όπως με περιγράφεται (ή ίσως εγώ είμαι ο ψυχωτικός που έχει υπομονή να απαντά εδώ) να τα βρω με όλους αυτούς. Να σου πω τελικά τι είναι τελείως λάθος εδώ? Το λάθος είναι που μερικοί είναι εδώ χωρίς να έχουν περάσει από το οργανωτικό σχήμα (δώσε του ένα όνομα εσύ ότι θες δεν με νοιάζει ιδιαίτερα) να αποδεχθούν τους κανόνες του, να ενημερωθούν πλήρως, να ενταχθούν κανονικότατα, και μετά να έχουν απαιτήσεις, λόγο και συνείδηση του που βρίσκονται γιατί και ως που φτάνει ο λόγος τους.  ::  Πολλοί εδώ εκμεταλλευόμαστε τελικά τα δεδομένα το open της κατάστασης και την ελευθερία που κάποιοι φρόντισαν να υπάρχει... με την καλή έννοια πάντα.  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> ίσως γιαυτό υποσυνείδητα να είπα και όχι στην κερασμένη pizza... ποτέ δεν ξέρεις, μπορεί να με χρέωνες τώρα τπτ όπως αυτούς που δέχτηκαν τα sponsored δωράκια


Όχι προς θεού... είχα Γενέθλια εκείνη την ήμερα. Thanks πάντως όπως το έθεσες... θα το εκτιμήσω δεόντως και λέει πολλά. 
Βλέπεις εχω μνήμη ελέφαντα και όχι μόνο θυμάμαι γιατί μοιράζω πίτσες αλλά και ποιοι ακριβώς βγάλανε το χρήμα να σου κάνουν πλάκα και ένα κάρο άλλα. Κακό για σένα και για πολλούς.
Καλύτερα να μασάς Jolly τελικά παρά να μιλάς. Είσαι πραγματικά πιτσιρικάς.  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Εγω θελω Ενα προεδρο με.... 
την λογικη του Nettraptor, την ψυχραιμια του Spirosco, το θαρρος του dti, του papashark και του acoul, τα feeder του Nvak, το αξιοζηλευτο βιβλιοκουλτουριαρικο μυαλο του Ngia, τις γραφιστικες πλακες του Mojiro, τον χαρακτηρα του ntrits, το μερακι του Acinonyx, τον χαβαλε του SV1EFO, την υπομονη του Marius, τα αστεια του Harrylaou, το διδακτικο πνευμα του JB172, το ομαδικο πνευμα του socrates, την κριτικη σκεψη του Mauve, την στρατηγικη του PIT, την σοβαροτητα του zabouni, την ειλικρινεια του Cha0s, την διαλλακτικοτητα του Jolly, την διορατικοτητα του 7bpm, την οικογενειακη προσεγγιση του fengi και πολλα ακομα.

Αυτα απο μενα.

----------


## JollyRoger

@nettraptor
σε καταλαβαίνω μεν, δεν τα λες καλά δε...

το παρών δίκτυο, δεν υπάρχει επειδή ο σύλλογος τότε έκανε κάτι...

ο σύλλογος υπάρχει επειδή ο σύλλογος τότε έκανε κάτι...
σχέσεις "χρέους" που λες, αν υφίστανται, τότε δεν υφίστανται απο το παρών δίκτυο στο σύλλογο ή στον τότε σύλλογο..

το παρών δίκτυο βασίζεται πρωτίστως στο backbone, και απο 'κει και πέρα οτι πεί αυτό...

αν το παρών backbone πεί "γειά σας"... δίκτυο τέλος... αυτό και μόνο ορίζει τη βάση των πραγμάτων...


όταν λες δίκτυο, τι σου 'ρχεται στο μυαλό; σύλλογος;  ::  ή ένας ιστός απο links;
αυτοί που προμηθεύουν αυτο τον ιστό, αυτοί δεν τον ορίζουν;

κανονικά αυτοί οι ίδιοι είναι που θα πρέπει να κρίνουν οτι ένας σύλλογος είναι κάτι το απαραίτητο και να το υποστηρίξουν...
αυτοί όμως να τον υποστηρίξουν, όχι να προσπαθεί ο σύλλογος να εκβιάσει υποστήρηξη...

νομίζω το πιάνεις απο λάθος βάση...

επίσης πιστεύω οτι αν ερχόταν σε σωστή βάση ο σύλλογος, ως service δηλαδή, όχι ως manager, τότε θα τύγχανε υποστήριξης, θες απο δωρεές, whatever...


ps. στο last post αν θες εξήγα τι σημαίνει οτι έχεις μνήμη κλπ γιατί δεν κατάλαβα  ::  κι εγώ νομίζω οτι ο badge το έβγαλε... αλλά δεν θυμάμαι κάτι ιδιαίτερο... για πες;  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> την λογικη του Nettraptor


Πάλι καλά που σου ακούγομαι λογικός... εχω αρχίσει να αμφιβάλω  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Λάθος είσαι jolly. Δίκτυο = Άνθρωποι και μετά φυσικό μέσο. Το bb δεν πρόκειται να πέσει ξέχνα το! Επίσης AWMN σαν φυσικό δίκτυο συνάδει με τον σύλλογο. Είναι ταυτόχρονα δημιουργημένα. Λάθος στα έχουν πει τα παπαγαλάκια. Παρετο από την την αρχή. 
Όσο για το άλλο ρώτα τον Badge ... θα σου πει.

----------


## bedazzled

> Εγω θελω Ενα προεδρο με.... 
> την λογικη του Nettraptor, την ψυχραιμια του Spirosco, το θαρρος του dti, του papashark και του acoul, τα feeder του Nvak, το αξιοζηλευτο βιβλιοκουλτουριαρικο μυαλο του Ngia, τις γραφιστικες πλακες του Mojiro, τον χαρακτηρα του ntrits, το μερακι του Acinonyx, τον χαβαλε του SV1EFO, την υπομονη του Marius, τα αστεια του Harrylaou, το διδακτικο πνευμα του JB172, το ομαδικο πνευμα του socrates, την κριτικη σκεψη του Mauve, την στρατηγικη του PIT, την σοβαροτητα του zabouni, την ειλικρινεια του Cha0s, την διαλλακτικοτητα του Jolly, την διορατικοτητα του 7bpm, την οικογενειακη προσεγγιση του fengi και πολλα ακομα.
> 
> Αυτα απο μενα.


Ουσιαστικά δηλαδή θες έναν τέτοιον.

Welcome to 2009...

----------


## JollyRoger

> Λάθος είσαι jolly. Δίκτυο = Άνθρωποι και AWMN σαν φυσικό δίκτυο συνάδει με τον σύλλογο. Είναι ταυτόχρονα δημιουργημένα. Λάθος στα έχουν πει τα παπαγαλάκια. Παρετο από την την αρχή. 
> Όσο για το άλλο ρώτα τον Badge ... θα σου πει.


δεν είμαι λάθος ρε μλκ, ελληνικά λέγεται: κάνεις λάθος...  :: 

επίσης δεν μου έχουν πει παπαγαλάκια τίποτα, και μου το λέτε περι τα 2 χρόνια τώρα...  ::  εδώ έχω διαβάσει διάφορα, και έχω κόψει καταστάσεις... τώρα αν πέφτω μέσα και μοιάζει να παπαγαλίζω κάτι, δε φταίω...

εγώ μιλάω για το τώρα... δεν με νοιαζει καν πως ήταν δημιουργημένα... αυτή τη στιγμή όταν λες awmn, δεν εννοείς το backbone; (ναι χαιρω πολύ για τους ανθρώπους λέω, δεν θα ψηφίσουν οι routers)

τώρα πως οι κομβούχοι του awmn (ήτοι σίγουρα πάνω απο 500), ταιριάζουν στη λογική σου με τους 100- κομβούχους του συλλόγου σε φυσικό επίπεδο, δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω, αν θες ανάλυσέ το  :: 



κατα τ'άλλα, πες περι του θέματος, αφου τ'ανέφερες, γιατί δεν τ'αναπτύσεις; θα σκαλώσει ο badge λες; αφού το βρήκες άξιο αναφοράς και θεωρείς και οτι "καλύτερα να μασάω παρά να μιλάω" εξ αυτού, ε, πες και τι εννοείς ντε!  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> κανονικά αυτοί οι ίδιοι είναι που θα πρέπει να κρίνουν οτι ένας σύλλογος είναι κάτι το απαραίτητο και να το υποστηρίξουν...
> αυτοί όμως να τον υποστηρίξουν


Όρισε μου το αυτοί σε παρακαλώ. Εγώ κάθε χρόνο μπορώ να στο ορίσω μέχρι και τον τελευταίο ποιοι είναι αυτοί που είναι ο σύλλογος. Ποιοι αυτοί είναι που δεν τον υποστηρίζουν? Ποιοι αυτοί είναι αυτοί που δεν έχουν την ίδια γνώμη ακριβώς με σένα για την οποία αυτοί δεν υποστηρίζουν τον σύλλογο? Είναι αρκετοί αυτοί που θέλουν και ασχολούνται ώστε να ανατρέψουν την γνώμη των άλλων? Αυτοί που διαφωνούν, συμπίπτουν οι γνώμες τους ώστε να γίνουν μια πλειοψηφία? Μια υπολογίσιμη μειοψηφία? Και αν είναι μειοψηφία γιατί πρέπει να αλλάξουν ντε και σώνει την γνώμη της πλειοψηφίας? Αν από την άλλη είναι πλειοψηφία τι περιμένουν? και γιατί αυτοί λες να μην έχουν κάνει μέχρι τώρα κάτι για να φτιάξουν κάτι αντίστοιχο σε υποδομές? Σίγουρα αν δεν κάνουν κάτι τότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να συζητάμε ούτε να χαλιόμαστε. Είναι στον κόσμο τους χαρούμενοι ότι έχουν απλά γνώμη για όλα. Μην δουλευόμαστε με τις λούπες ποια.  ::  
Αυτοί και εμείς είμαστε ένα και το αυτό με λίγη σάλτσα. Έμπλεξες τα μπούτια σου πάλι.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> κανονικά αυτοί οι ίδιοι είναι που θα πρέπει να κρίνουν οτι ένας σύλλογος είναι κάτι το απαραίτητο και να το υποστηρίξουν...
> αυτοί όμως να τον υποστηρίξουν
> 
> 
> Όρισε μου το αυτοί σε παρακαλώ.


 ξέρεις πολύ καλά οτι αυτή τη στιγμή δεν μπορώ να το ορίσω, εσύ το πας σε loopα, αυτό συζητάγαμε... σου έκανα πρόταση πιο πίσω γενικής μορφής που έχει μια λογική, προκειμένου με κατάλληλη θέληση να γίνει το δίκτυο αναγνωρίσιμο και να έχει λόγο...






> Εγώ κάθε χρόνο μπορώ να στο ορίσω μέχρι και τον τελευταίο ποιοι είναι αυτοί που είναι ο σύλλογος. Ποιοι αυτοί είναι που δεν τον υποστηρίζουν? Ποιοι αυτοί είναι αυτοί που δεν έχουν την ίδια γνώμη ακριβώς με σένα για την οποία αυτοί δεν υποστηρίζουν τον σύλλογο? Είναι αρκετοί αυτοί που θέλουν και ασχολούνται ώστε να ανατρέψουν την γνώμη των άλλων? Αυτοί που διαφωνούν, συμπίπτουν οι γνώμες τους ώστε να γίνουν μια πλειοψηφία? Μια υπολογίσιμη μειοψηφία? Και αν είναι μειοψηφία γιατί πρέπει να αλλάξουν ντε και σώνει την γνώμη της πλειοψηφίας? Αν από την άλλη είναι πλειοψηφία τι περιμένουν?


είναι πλειοψηφία, και ίσως η πλειοψηφία να έχει ψηφίσει "στ'@@ μας"... αλλά πιστεύω οτι είναι καθήκον του συλλόγου να κάνει μια προσπάθεια (και είπα ψήνομαι να βοηθήσω), και επιπλέον, πιστεύω οτι είναι υποχρέωση οποιουδήποτε να ρωτάει όταν διαχειρίζεται κοινά θέματα, δηλαδή βρίσκω οτι έχει υποχρέωση ο hostmaster να με ρωτήσει για την πολιτική του δικτύου μου, δεν είναι "δικαιωμά μου να πάω να γραφτώ"...




> και γιατί αυτοί λες να μην έχουν κάνει μέχρι τώρα κάτι για να φτιάξουν κάτι αντίστοιχο σε υποδομές?


 μήπως επειδή βαριούνται; κι εγώ μόνος μου, δεν πρόκειται να πιάσω να προσπαθήσω να στήσω αυτό που σου λέω... αν ψήνεστε όμως, ψήνομαι να βοηθήσω κι εγώ...




> Σίγουρα αν δεν κάνουν κάτι τότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να συζητάμε ούτε να χαλιόμαστε. Είναι στον κόσμο τους χαρούμενοι ότι έχουν απλά γνώμη για όλα. Μην δουλευόμαστε με τις λούπες ποια.  
> Αυτοί και εμείς είμαστε ένα και το αυτό με λίγη σάλτσα. Έμπλεξες τα μπούτια σου πάλι.


μπα, εσύ προσπάθησες να μπλέξεις τα μπούτια μου  ::  μόνος σου την έφτιαξες τη λούπα και μου τη χρέωσες  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> ...


Άρα δεν έχουμε πεδίο συζήτησης και δεν μπορεί κάποιος να σε υπολογίσει... Αν αυτοί δεν μας μιλήσουν μέσο της μοναδικής οργανωτικής δομής, δεν μπορούμε να τους ακούσουμε ούτε να τους υποστηρίξουμε. Το αυτοί είναι τόσο γενικό αλλά και τόσο ειδικό όσο το εγώ για τον καθένα μας.




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Εγώ κάθε χρόνο μπορώ να στο ορίσω μέχρι και τον τελευταίο ποιοι είναι αυτοί που είναι ο σύλλογος. Ποιοι αυτοί είναι που δεν τον υποστηρίζουν? Ποιοι αυτοί είναι αυτοί που δεν έχουν την ίδια γνώμη ακριβώς με σένα για την οποία αυτοί δεν υποστηρίζουν τον σύλλογο? Είναι αρκετοί αυτοί που θέλουν και ασχολούνται ώστε να ανατρέψουν την γνώμη των άλλων? Αυτοί που διαφωνούν, συμπίπτουν οι γνώμες τους ώστε να γίνουν μια πλειοψηφία? Μια υπολογίσιμη μειοψηφία? Και αν είναι μειοψηφία γιατί πρέπει να αλλάξουν ντε και σώνει την γνώμη της πλειοψηφίας? Αν από την άλλη είναι πλειοψηφία τι περιμένουν?
> 
> 
> είναι πλειοψηφία, και ίσως η πλειοψηφία να έχει ψηφίσει "στ'@@ μας"... αλλά πιστεύω οτι είναι καθήκον του συλλόγου να κάνει μια προσπάθεια (και είπα ψήνομαι να βοηθήσω), και επιπλέον, πιστεύω οτι είναι υποχρέωση οποιουδήποτε να ρωτάει όταν διαχειρίζεται κοινά θέματα, δηλαδή βρίσκω οτι έχει υποχρέωση ο hostmaster να με ρωτήσει για την πολιτική του δικτύου μου, δεν είναι "δικαιωμά μου να πάω να γραφτώ"...


Καλά τα λες και σε καλο συμπέρασμα κατέληξες... είναι όμως δικαίωμα σου.. δεν το εκμεταλλεύεσαι όμως για 50 ψοροευρο..



> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> και γιατί αυτοί λες να μην έχουν κάνει μέχρι τώρα κάτι για να φτιάξουν κάτι αντίστοιχο σε υποδομές?
> 
> 
>  μήπως επειδή βαριούνται; κι εγώ μόνος μου, δεν πρόκειται να πιάσω να προσπαθήσω να στήσω αυτό που σου λέω... αν ψήνεστε όμως, ψήνομαι να βοηθήσω κι εγώ...


Εγώ και εσύ τι θα κερδίσουμε γιατί εκεί φτάσαμε... Θα κερδίσουμε? Και σε τι βασίζουμε την αρχή του εγχειρήματος? Στην βαριομαρα? Τρελή αρχή θα κανουμε! 
Χόμπι κανουμε και αν κάποιος βαριέται το χόμπι εγώ τον βαριέμαι 3 φορές...  ::  
Εσύ όμως μην βαριέσαι έλα εδώ να το φτιάξουμε  ::  




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Σίγουρα αν δεν κάνουν κάτι τότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να συζητάμε ούτε να χαλιόμαστε. Είναι στον κόσμο τους χαρούμενοι ότι έχουν απλά γνώμη για όλα. Μην δουλευόμαστε με τις λούπες ποια.  
> Αυτοί και εμείς είμαστε ένα και το αυτό με λίγη σάλτσα. Έμπλεξες τα μπούτια σου πάλι.
> 
> 
> μπα, εσύ προσπάθησες να μπλέξεις τα μπούτια μου  μόνος σου την έφτιαξες τη λούπα και μου τη χρέωσες


Μην μου τα χαλάς εσύ άρχισες πρώτος  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

::   ::  you are looping... not me!  :: 

για να καταλάβεις τη λογική μου:

δεν διαχειρίζεσαι κάτι που σου ανήκει, άρα λες: τι θα κερδίσω με το να ρωτήσω κι άλλους;

διαχειρίζεσαι μερικά πράγματα κοινά, στο όνομα του δικτύου, όχι του συλλόγου...

μπορεί να είσαι το νομικό πρόσωπο του δικτύου, αλλά όχι το δίκτυο... μοιάζει να τα συγχέεις...


λέω λοιπον, εγώ στη θέση σου, διαχειριζόμενος κάτι κοινό, δεν θα έλεγα, "τι έχω να κερδίσω"... θα έλεγα "είναι καθήκον μου, προκειμένου να ξέρω, οτι εκφράζω την πλειοψηφία, και οι άλλοι στ'@@ τους"...

εξ'αλλου, τι νομίζεις οτι ελέγχετε πια και θα χάσετε τον έλεγχο;  ::  ... το c-class είναι free, και δεν θα μπορούσε να γίνει διαφορετικά επειδή θα γινόταν χάος...

κατα τ'αλλα; τι; ένα dns; ... my point είναι, ξεεεκολα δεν έχετε να χάσετε... μαλλον να κερδίσετε με το να αλλάξετε νοοτροπία...

και ο τρόπος δεν είναι πολυ απλός... αλλά με τον keyserver, και μετά με το web of trust, έφαγα flashάκι... με θέληση και κατάλληλο προγραμματισμό, μπορεί να γίνει δουλειά  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Και για ποια θέματα θες να αποφασίσουμε? Και έστω ότι το κάναμε και το αποφασίσαμε. Πόσο καιρό θα κανουμε να για το web of trust? Θα είναι αξιόπιστο? Πόσοι θα συμμετέχουν λες? "Αυτοί" θα έρθουν? "Αυτοί" θα ακολουθούν τις αποφάσεις? Και αν δεν τις ακολουθούν τι θα κάνεις? 
Λάθος πάλι. Ο συλλογος δεν διαχειρίζεται τίποτε παραπάνω από αυτά που του ανήκουν. Το Forum, το wind, την έδρα και μερικές ακόμα υπηρεσίες αυτό κατά βάση δεν θα αλλάξει με τίποτα... Με αυτή την παραδοχή, διότι είναι ιδιοκτησία οι υπηρεσίες και τα data, για τι ακριβώς θες να αποφασίσουμε. Έλα και δώσε προτάσεις και θα συζητηθούν. Λέμε τώρα

----------


## JollyRoger

> Και για ποια θέματα θες να αποφασίσουμε? Και έστω ότι το κάναμε και τα αποφασίσαμε. Πόσο καιρό θα κανουμε να για το web of trust? Θα είναι αξιόπιστο? Πόσοι θα συμμετέχουν λες? "Αυτοί" θα έρθουν? "Αυτοί" θα ακολουθούν τις αποφάσεις? Και αν δεν τις ακολουθούν τι θα κάνεις?


 οφείλεις να τους ρωτήσεις, δεν είναι option, διαχειρίζεσαι πράγματα στο όνομά τους... όταν λες οτι είσαι πρόεδρος του σύλλόγου του awmn, αυτό το "awmn" που περιγράφεις, δεν αποτελείται απο 100- κόμβους, ορθώς;




> Λάθος πάλι. Ο συλλογος δεν διαχειρίζεται τίποτε παραπάνω από αυτά που του ανήκουν. Το Forum, το wind, την έδρα και μερικές ακόμα υπηρεσίες αυτό κατά βάση δεν θα αλλάξει με τίποτα... Με αυτή την παραδοχή, διότι είναι ιδιοκτησία οι υπηρεσίες και τα data, για τι ακριβώς θες να αποφασίσουμε. Έλα και δώσε προτάσεις και θα συζητηθούν. Λέμε τώρα


 το wind είναι service του δικτύου, όχι του συλλόγου... εκτός αν νομίζεις οτι αν ψοφίσει το wind, θα ψοφίσει και το awmn?

το παρών forum επίσης φέρει εκεί απο πάνω μια ταμπέλα "AWMN Forum" και μέχρι πρότεινος μας έκανε ρεζιλι world wide με τις voip διαφημίσεις, λες και θα γραφόταν κάποιος στο awmn για να μιλάει στο icall... έλεος... και όποιος μίλαγε τσουπ οφτόπικ... αιδία... έτσι γνώρισα το παρών φορουμ, και μετά μου λες εσύ για παπαγαλάκια...

επίσης δεν είναι ιδιοκτησία του συλλόγου οι υπηρεσίες και τα data, διαχείριση στο όνομα του δικτύου κάνει, και σα νομικό πρόσωπο, νομικά φαίνεται να είναι ιδιοκτήτης, θα μπορούσε ομως να είναι και κάποιος ιδιώτης... δεν λέει κάτι, καλύτερα που είναι ο σύλλογος, αλλά δε χάθηκε ο κόσμος....
τι θες να μου πεις; οτι μου κάνεις χάρη που μου δίνεις ένα domain; νομίζεις οτι αν ρίξεις το tld δεν θα βγεί νέο μεθάυριο, μόλις υπάρξει ανάγκη;

έλεος ρε μλκ, είναι δυνατόν να πιστεύεις οτι το awmn ανήκει στο σύλλογο??!

----------


## NetTraptor

Τα μηχανήματα, το κόστος κτίσης, διαχείρισης, αρκετή από την δουλειά, είναι ηθικός αυτουργός σε όλες τις υπηρεσίες αυτές, πολύ Human and social engineering, time and space. Να στο δώσει κάποιος εσένα γιατί το ζήτησες κατόπιν εορτής? πως? Με τι διαδικασία? Ακόμη και αυτό έχει κάνει εμμέσως με τις προσβάσεις που έχει δώσει κατά καιρούς δείχνοντας εμπιστοσύνη, προωθώντας το κοινό καλο και ελπίζοντας στην βελτίωση τους.
To awmn με την δική σου έννοια ας κάνει ότι θέλει. Με τις υπηρεσίες, τα μηχάνημα, και την δουλειά του "συλλόγου" τι θέλει. Έτσι? Άντε άντε? Καμία διαδικασία? Για αυτά ο μόνος που έχει λόγο είναι η ΓΣ.
Δεν απαντάς όμως... δεν απαντάς... κανε reset ένα Post Πίσω.

----------


## JollyRoger

οτι σου συζήτησα τρόπο να απλώσουμε χέρι στο δίκτυο και συ μου συζητάς οτι "θα χάσεις τον έλεγχο" το συνειδητοποιείς;


πάμε πάλι: μπορεί να έχεις κουραστεί για να προσφέρεις στο δίκτυο, μπράβο σου, αλλά το δίκτυο είναι ανεξάρτητο...

όπως χρησιμοποιείς τη διαδρομή τη δική μου που λέει ο λόγος, έχω το δικαίωμα να χρησιμοποιώ το wind... το προσφέρεις επειδή θέλεις, αν δεν ήθελες, απλά θα ήθελε κάποιος άλλος, δεν τίθεται θέμα να μην υπήρχε...

αν δεν μπορείς να το κατανοήσεις, δεν πάμε παρακάτω... κολλήσαμε...

----------


## NetTraptor

Αν δεν μπορείς να κατανοήσεις ότι για να απλώσεις το χέρι σε ένα γεμάτο πορτοφόλι πρέπει έχεις βάλει και εσύ μερικά μεταφορικά η κυριολεκτικά euro (όχι cent) ... πάλι κολλήσαμε.
Αν επίσης δεν έχεις καταλάβει ότι για να απαιτήσεις από έναν οργανισμό ότι και να είναι αυτός πρέπει να είσαι μέσα στο σύστημα του... πάλι κολλήσαμε.
Αν Δεν μπορείς να σκεφτείς έξω από το box, μέσα στο box, δίπλα από το box, δεν έχεις δοκιμάσει πολλά box και δεν έχεις αγοράσει ποτέ και μοχθήσει για το δικό σου Box... Δεν θα συνεννοηθούμε μάλλον ποτέ. 
Αν δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι εμένα δεν μου πέφτει λόγος πάνω από 1/120 για το τι κάνει αυτό το Box... πάλι κολλήσαμε... Θέλοντας και μη πρέπει να μπεις στο box και με το δικό σου τότε 1/121 και το δικό μου 1/121 να επηρεάσουμε με την βαρύτητα της προσωπικότητας μας μερικά ακόμα 1/121 και να κανουμε αυτά που θέλεις...
Πήγαινε 2 ποστ πίσω και πάμε πάλι.. γιατί δεν απαντάς?

----------


## NetTraptor

> όπως χρησιμοποιείς τη διαδρομή τη δική μου που λέει ο λόγος, έχω το δικαίωμα να χρησιμοποιώ το wind... το προσφέρεις επειδή θέλεις, αν δεν ήθελες, απλά θα ήθελε κάποιος άλλος, δεν τίθεται θέμα να μην υπήρχε...


Α και αυτό είναι σαν εκείνο που λέει... αν η θεία μου είχε καρούλια θα ήταν εξπέρ στα πατίνια...
Όταν έρθει εκείνη η ώρα τότε η θα το έχουν αποφασίσει οι υπεύθυνοι, και ο άλλος καλά θα έκανε να έκανε ότι θα έκανε... το αν τίθεται θέμα να μην υπήρχε με την μορφή που έχει σήμερα, ασε με να πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει μια σοβαρή περίπτωση αν δεν είχαμε κάνει όλοι όλα αυτά να υπάρχει και εσύ να μην υπήρχες καν.
Επίσης το .... όπως χρησιμοποιείς τη διαδρομή τη δική μου που λέει ο λόγος, έχω το δικαίωμα να χρησιμοποιώ το wind... δεν ισχύει.. Το χρησιμοποιείς ελεύθερα και εν πάση περιπτώσει ας χρησιμοποιούσες αυτό που είχε μεγαλώσει συντηρήσει και πληρώσει εμμέσως το δίκτυο σου. "Αυτοί". Επίσης Δεν θυμάμαι να μην σε εχω αφήσει να περνάς και εσύ από τον router Μου... whats the deal here?  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αν δεν μπορείς να κατανοήσεις ότι για να απλώσεις το χέρι σε ένα γεμάτο πορτοφόλι πρέπει έχεις βάλει και εσύ μερικά μεταφορικά η κυριολεκτικά euro (όχι cent) ... πάλι κολλήσαμε.


 έχω βάλει κάμποσα λινκς και κάμποση δεή...



> Αν επίσης δεν έχεις καταλάβει ότι για να απαιτήσεις από έναν οργανισμό ότι και να είναι αυτός πρέπει να είσαι μέσα στο σύστημα του... πάλι κολλήσαμε.


 μέσα του είμαι



> Αν Δεν μπορείς να σκεφτείς έξω από το box, μέσα στο box, δίπλα από το box, δεν έχεις δοκιμάσει πολλά box και δεν έχεις αγοράσει ποτέ και μοχθήσει για το δικό σου Box... Δεν θα συνεννοηθούμε μάλλον ποτέ.


 δεν ξέρω για ποιά boxes λες εσύ... εγώ βλέπω ένα μεγάλο κύκλο που λέγεται δίκτυο, να μισο-περιέχει ένα άλλο κύκλάκι που λέγεται σύλλογος (το μισο επειδή τέμνεται για να περιέχει και τους έκτός δικτίου)...



> Αν δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι εμένα δεν μου πέφτει λόγος πάνω από 1/120 για το τι κάνει αυτό το Box... πάλι κολλήσαμε... Θέλοντας και μη πρέπει να μπεις στο box και με το δικό σου τότε 1/121 και το δικό μου 1/121 να επηρεάσουμε με την βαρύτητα της προσωπικότητας μας μερικά ακόμα 1/121 και να κανουμε αυτά που θέλεις...


για να κάνουμε τέτοια πρόταση στο δίκτυο χρειάζεται ΓΣ; έλεος ρε μλκ...




> Πήγαινε 2 ποστ πίσω και πάμε πάλι.. γιατί δεν απαντάς?


 δεν απαντάω επειδή δεν μ'αρέσει να προτρέχω... ας φτάσουμε κάπου και το γκαντεμιάζουμε αργότερα  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> Α και αυτό είναι σαν εκείνο που λέει... αν η θεία μου είχε καρούλια θα ήταν εξπέρ στα πατίνια...
> Όταν έρθει εκείνη η ώρα τότε η θα το έχουν αποφασίσει οι υπεύθυνοι, και ο άλλος καλά θα έκανε να έκανε ότι θα έκανε... το αν τίθεται θέμα να μην υπήρχε με την μορφή που έχει σήμερα, ασε με να πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει μια σοβαρή περίπτωση αν δεν είχαμε κάνει όλοι όλα αυτά να υπάρχει και εσύ να μην υπήρχες καν.


 δεν μπορείς να το ξέρεις, αν είσαι τόσο περίεργος να δεις αν "σου ανήκει το δίκτυο", μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις να το ρίξεις και να μάθεις...

πάντως αν μιλάς για πνευματικά δικαιώματα του wind, μην ξεχάσεις να μου πεις και για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα αυτουνού που εφτιαξε την php που χρησιμοποιήσες... και τον apache και mysql που σερβίρεις....
υποτίθεται είμαστε υπέρ του ανοιχτού κώδικα, σωστά; εδώ εμμέσως μας λες οτι έχουμε και χρωστούμενα...




> Επίσης το .... όπως χρησιμοποιείς τη διαδρομή τη δική μου που λέει ο λόγος, έχω το δικαίωμα να χρησιμοποιώ το wind... δεν ισχύει.. Το χρησιμοποιείς ελεύθερα και εν πάση περιπτώσει ας χρησιμοποιούσες αυτό που είχε μεγαλώσει συντηρήσει και πληρώσει εμμέσως το δίκτυο σου. "Αυτοί". Επίσης Δεν θυμάμαι να μην σε εχω αφήσει να περνάς και εσύ από τον router Μου... whats the deal here?


φυσικά και ισχύει... όπως χρησιμοποιώ ελεύθερα το ubuntu μου... δε νομίζω να προσπαθεί να με ελέγξει ο linus, εσύ πως το κόβεις; 

σχετικά με το αν περνάω απο το router σου, ναι αυτό λέω, εγώ περναω απο σένα, εσύ απο μενα, είμαστε ένα δίκτυο, συναποφασίζουμε για αυτό κλπ...

----------


## JollyRoger

ps. πάω για υπνο ρε...  ::  αύριο η συνεχεια... ελπίζω πιο θετική  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Αν δεν μπορείς να κατανοήσεις ότι για να απλώσεις το χέρι σε ένα γεμάτο πορτοφόλι πρέπει έχεις βάλει και εσύ μερικά μεταφορικά η κυριολεκτικά euro (όχι cent) ... πάλι κολλήσαμε.
> 
> 
>  έχω βάλει κάμποσα λινκς και κάμποση δεή...


cents .... every single one of us... I have more links than you... SO???? 



> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Αν δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι εμένα δεν μου πέφτει λόγος πάνω από 1/120 για το τι κάνει αυτό το Box... πάλι κολλήσαμε... Θέλοντας και μη πρέπει να μπεις στο box και με το δικό σου τότε 1/121 και το δικό μου 1/121 να επηρεάσουμε με την βαρύτητα της προσωπικότητας μας μερικά ακόμα 1/121 και να κανουμε αυτά που θέλεις...
> 
> 
> για να κάνουμε τέτοια πρόταση στο δίκτυο χρειάζεται ΓΣ; έλεος ρε μλκ...


Όχι το σύστημα που θες να φτιάξεις μπορείς να το φτιάξεις αν θες στα πλαίσια του χόμπι. Την συμμετοχή δεν μπορώ να στην εξασφαλίσω εγώ ενώ τα θέματα που ίσως να θέλεις να θέσεις μέσω αυτού, δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι μπορώ να σου εξασφαλίσω εγώ ή οποιοσδήποτε ότι θα εφαρμοστούν όταν ποια αποφασιστούν (άρα ποιο το νόημα). Αν πας πάλι να βάλεις τα χέρια σε δουλειές του συλλόγου και σε κτήματα του συλλόγου θες και την σύμφωνη γνώμη της ΓΣ. Απλα πράγματα. Εγώ μόνος μου με όση βούληση εκτίμηση και αγάπη για το άτομο σου να τρέφω ... δεν μπορώ καρντια μου.

----------


## NetTraptor

> πάντως αν μιλάς για πνευματικά δικαιώματα του wind, μην ξεχάσεις να μου πεις και για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα αυτουνού που εφτιαξε την php που χρησιμοποιήσες... και τον apache και mysql που σερβίρεις....
> υποτίθεται είμαστε υπέρ του ανοιχτού κώδικα, σωστά; εδώ εμμέσως μας λες οτι έχουμε και χρωστούμενα...


Σωστά πάρε τον και κανε τον κορδέλες.... wind.cube.gr  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Όχι το σύστημα που θες να φτιάξεις μπορείς να το φτιάξεις αν θες στα πλαίσια του χόμπι. Την συμμετοχή δεν μπορώ να στην εξασφαλίσω εγώ ενώ τα θέματα που ίσως να θέλεις να θέσεις μέσω αυτού, δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι μπορώ να σου εξασφαλίσω εγώ ή οποιοσδήποτε ότι θα εφαρμοστούν όταν ποια αποφασιστούν (άρα ποιο το νόημα). Αν πας πάλι να βάλεις τα χέρια σε δουλειές του συλλόγου και σε κτήματα του συλλόγου θες και την σύμφωνη γνώμη της ΓΣ. Απλα πράγματα. Εγώ μόνος μου με όση βούληση εκτίμηση και αγάπη για το άτομο σου να τρέφω ... δεν μπορώ καρντια μου.


Το σύστημα που λέει ο Mike δεν είναι για να αποφασίσουμε που θα πάει η έδρα και σε πόσες εκθέσεις θα πάμε να διαφημιστούμε.
(Τα του συλλόγου δλδ)

Αυτό που λέει είναι στα θέματα λειτουργίας του δικτύου (τεχνικά κυρίως αν θες) να έχουν δυνατότητα να ψηφίσουν ΟΛΟΙ όσοι είναι backbone (at least).
Το αν θα το κάνουν είναι πρόβλημα του καθενώς. Αλλά η δυνατότητα θα τους δίνεται.
Όποιος θέλει να ασχοληθεί θα το κάνει. 

Με άλλα λόγια δεν σου ζητάει να αλλάξεις τον σύλλογο ή να τον κλείσεις ή να τον αποδυναμώσεις or whatever.
Σου ζητάει την επιλογή όσων είναι backbone να έχουν λόγο στα κοινά του δικτύου. Ανεξαρτήτως του τι πιστεύουν και αν θέλουν να είναι σε ένα σύλλογο, σε μία κλίκα, μόνοι τους στο δωμάτιο τους και την ταράτσα τους.
Η δυνατότητα να δίνετε τον λόγο σε ΟΛΟΥΣ όσους στηρίζουν το δίκτυο με το να παρέχουν την ταράτσα τους σε αυτό είναι που θα κάνει την διαφορά και θα δείξει ότι είμαστε πραγματικά open δίκτυο και όχι δίκτυο που για συμβάλεις και να το εξελίξεις πρέπει να γραφτείς σε κάποιο authority.

Τεχνικά τον τρόπο τον εξήγησε ο Jolly και θεωρώ πως γίνεται.
Τεχνικά δεν ρώτησες τίποτα παρά το γείωσες με την μία γιατί θεωρείς πως το να έχουν όλοι λόγο στο δίκτυο τους είναι μείον για τον σύλλογο.
Εγώ δεν νομίζω να γράφεται κανείς στον σύλλογο απλά για να έχει δικαίωμα ψήφου στις ΓΣ (άρα και να μην ξανα ανανεώσει την συνδρομή του εφόσων θα μπορεί να ψηφίσει χωρίς να είναι μέλος).
Με απλά λόγια θεωρώ πως δεν επηρρεάζονται τα ήδη υπάρχοντα μέλη.
Αντιθέτως θα έχει οργανώσει και κάτι θετικό ο σύλλογος για το ΔΙΚΤΥΟ και τα μέλη του (δικτύου).

Όσοι υποστηρίζουν την ιδέα του συλλόγου θα συνεχίσουν να προσφέρουν σε αυτόν όπως οι υπόλοιποι δεν συμμερίζονται την σημερινή ιδέα του συλλόγου προσφέρουν στο δίκτυο.

Με άλλα λόγια, ο σύλλογος θα οργανώσει επιτέλους κάτι που εξυπηρετεί καθαρά τα συμφέροντα του δικτύου (και όποιος γουστάρει λαμβάνει μέρος στις αποφάσεις θα το κάνει) χωρίς να επηρρεάζει τα εσωτερικά του θέματα.
Έτσι όσοι δεν θέλουν να είναι στον σύλλογο για τον οποιοδήποτε λόγο θα έχουν λόγο στα του δικτύου και όσοι είναι στον σύλλογο συνεχίζουν το έργο τους εκεί και όλοι είμαστε χαρούμενοι.

Ένας λόγος που βλέπω να μην θέλει κάποιος ένα τέτοιο σύστημα λήψης αποφάσεων για τα του δικτύου είναι να μην χαθεί η δυνατότητα να λαμβάνονται αποφάσεις γιαυτό (δίκτυο) από μία πολύ μικρή μερίδα ανθρώπων.
Ακόμα και να μην αλλάξει τίποτα απολύτως στις τελικές αποφάσεις (γιατί πχ θα λαμβάνω μέρος μόνο εγώ και ο mike στις ψηφοφορίες από τους non εγγεγραμένους στον σύλλογο) at least θα έχουμε αποφασίσει με πραγματικά δημοκρατικό τρόπο και δεν θα έχουν αποφασίσει άλλοι για εμάς. 

PS: please μην μου πετάξετε πάλι την καραμένα 'έλα στον σύλλογο να αλλάξεις ότι δεν σου αρέσει' - ήμουν στον σύλλογο και έφυγα γιατί ο σύλλογος αποφάσισε να ξεπουληθεί στην ACN για να πουλάει μούρη μετά ότι μπορέι να συντηρεί το wind με τα μέλη που μάζεψε από το τσάμπα idernet - φωνάζαμε αρκετοί τότε για να αλλάξουμε αυτή την τροπή αλλά τα δωράκια στις κάλτσες του Άι Βασίλη ήταν πιο γλυκά από την φωνή μου, την φωνή του papashark κοκ.
Επειδή δεν θέλω να υπάρξει ανάλογο ξεπούλημα στο μέλλον προσπαθούμε να προτείνουμε μία λύση όλοι να συνυπάρξουμε αρμονικά και ότι αποφασιστεί να αποφασιστεί δίκαια στο μέλλον από όλους όσους 'δημιουγούν' αυτό που λέγεται AWMN.
Με άλλα λόγια σήμερα αν αποφασιστεί από τα 30-50-100 μέλη που πάνε στις ΓΣ ότι θα συνεργαστεί το AWMN με την HOL με κάποιο internetiko όφελως αλά ACN εγώ δεν θα έχω ερωτηθεί επί αυτού ούτε θα έχω δικαίωμα να ψηφίσω. Θα πρέπει ή να αποχωρήσω από το δίκτυο που γουστάρω και προσφέρω σε αυτό γιατί 30-50-100 μέλη αποφάσισαν για τα υπόλοιπα 800-900 ή να αποδεχτώ ότι μερικοί που αποτελούν τον σύλλογο μου χρέωσαν νταβατζιλίκι κάποιον ISP στην ταράτσα μου για να συντηρούν το wind  ::

----------


## papashark

[kalami alert]




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> ...


[/kalami alert]

Kαι ναι Ιωσήφ, καλάμι είναι να λες ότι το βουνό θα έρθει στον Μωάμεθ...

Αποτυχία του σύλλογου είναι ότι δεν μπορεί καν να καταλάβει ότι η οργανωτική του δομή ΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΟΤΥΧΕΙ !

Η μεγάλη πλειοψηφία του δικτύου και του ΒΒ ειδικότερα, δεν πλησιάζει τον σύλλογο, δεν τον θέλει. Και φυσικά αφού οι παροικούντες στον σύλλογο δεν μπορούν καν να το καταλάβουν, δεν υπάρχει καν περίπτωση να προχωρήσει στο επόμενο βήμα ο σύλλογος, δηλαδή να βρει μια καινούργια οργανωτική δομή όπου η μεγάλη πλειοψηφία θα συμμετάσχει.

Λυπάμαι πολύ Ιωσήφ, αλλά γι' αυτό σας τα χώνουμε αρκετός κόσμος, γι' αυτό λέμε ότι έχετε καβαλήσει καλάμι, γι' αυτό λέμε ότι διαχωρίζετε το δίκτυο και βάζετε πάνω τον σύλλογο από το δίκτυο.

Ο σημερινός σύλλογος ως μοναδική οργανωμένη ομάδα όπως αρέσει σε πολλούς να λένε, έχει αποτύχει να μπορέσει όχι μόνο να προσεγγίσει την μεγάλη πλειοψηφία του δικτύου αλλά ουτε καν να την ακούσει....

Το ρητό που λέω εδώ και μέρες στην σωστή φράση του είναι "Αν δεν πάει το βουνό στον Μωάμεθ, θα πάει ο Μωάμεθ στο βουνό". Αλλάχτε τις λέξεις, "αν δεν πάει το δίκτυο στον σύλλογο, τότε θα πάει ο σύλλογος στο δίκτυο" !


Αυτό το πράγμα δεν μπορέσατε να το καταλάβετε ποτέ, έχετε ακόμα κολήσει στα δόγματα Κλαδάκη και Δαμιανού, όπου εκεί ο σύλλογος ήταν πάνω από όλα, με αποτέλεσμα να κάνετε τον σύλλογο κάτι ξεχωριστό από το δίκτυο. Αφού το βουνό δεν πήγε στον Μωάμεθ, ο Μωάμεθ γράφει το βουνό στα @@ του και συνεχίζει την διαδρομή του μόνος του !

Ποτέ δεν καταλάβατε πόσο λάθος ήταν η επείδηξη πηγμής του σύλλογου επάνω στο δίκτυο, αποφάσισε ότι ήταν ποιο δυνατός και εφάρμωσε ότι γουστάριζε, και φυσικά αποξενώθικε !

Πήρε υπηρεσίες στα χέρια του και τις έκανε δικές του, γιατί ξαφνικά δεν εμπιστεύοταν όσους δεν ήταν μέλη του, και αποξενώθικε για ακόμα μια φορά από τα μέλη. Δημιούργησε μια κατάσταση παραπλήσια με ενός ISP, όπου εκεί συνδέεσε και κάποιοι άλλοι τρέχουν για σένα, έτσι έγινε το δίκτυο, συνδεόσουν και κάποιες υπηρεσίες απλά υπήρχε ένας τρίτος (ο σύλλογος) που τις συντηρούσε, όπως και στο ίντερνετ.

Γράφετε για το wind, θυμίσου ότι πριν φτιαχτεί το wind, υπήρχαν άλλες 2 προσπάθειες από μέλη του δικτύου, που ο σύλλογος αντί να κρατήσει αποστάσεις από τις προσπάθειες και να αφήσει να επιζήσει η καλύτερη, προτίμησε να υιοθετήσει μια τρίτη που δεν υπήρχε ακόμα καν, επιλέγοντας τότε τα "δικά μας παιδιά", αντί να αφήσει να επιζήσει η καλύτερη (που στο τέλος η ίδια θα ήταν, αλλά το αντίκτυπο θα ήταν μικρότερο).

Γιατί ο σύλλογος να έχει αυτός κάποιες υπηρεσίες και να μην τις έχουν διάφορα μέλη του δικτύου ?

Τόσα χρόνια το DC++ δούλεψε μια χαρά, ακόμα και το Free Open DC Hubs έπαιξε μια χαρά όπως και το ADHN. Το leechers και το byteme είναι από τις ποιο πετυχημένες υπηρεσίες. Το imovies κερδίζει καθημερινά τα χειροκροτήματα των χρηστών. Είχαν κανένα πρόβλημα που ο σύλλογος δεν έκανε κουμάντο σε αυτά ?

Δες ειδικά το παράδειγμα του leechers, που από ότι έχω καταλάβει (κοινώς μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος), άλλοι το ξεκίνησαν, και άλλοι το διαχειρίζονται πλέον !

Ο σύλλογος όμως αντίθετα, προτίμησε να πάρει υπηρεσίες για να τις ελέγχει, και σε ένα άναρχο δίκτυο αυτή η λέξη ("έλεγχος" είναι πολύ κακή. Θυμίσου με το hostmaster, ύστερα από πολλά έτη που το διαχειριζόντουσαν διάφορα μέλη του δικτύου, ήρθε ο σύλλογος να πει ότι δεν εμπιστεύετε τα μη μέλη του συλλόγου, πήρε τον έλεγχο και τον ξαναέδωσε πάλι στα 2 από τους 3 τελευταίους διαχειριστές, γιατί ως μέλη του τους εμπιστευόντουσαν !!!!!!!

Θυμίσου τις ατελείωτες συζητήσεις για την γκρίνια της εκλογής Moderator από όλα τα μέλη του φόρουμ (με κάποια φίλτρα βέβαια), και όλη την αμπελοφιλοσοφία για τον πειθαρχικό έλεγχο των Moderators. Και τελικά τους πήρε ο σύλλογος για να μπορεί να τους ελέγχει πειθαρχικά, και ουδέποτε ελέχθηκε πειθαρχικά από τότε κανένας mod, ακόμα και σε κραυγαλέες περιπτώσεις, ακόμα και όταν φαινόταν ότι το σώμα των Mods αποτύχανε παταγοδώς, είτε γιατί ασκούσε πολιτική υπέρ του συλλόγου, είτε γιατί έκλεινε τα μάτια και αρνιούταν κατηγορηματικά να Modάρει μέλη του συλλόγου (θυμίσου τι βαβούρα έκανες εσύ ο ίδιος για το μοναδικό ΒΑΝ που πήρες, ενώ έφταιγες 10000%), είτε γιατί δρούσαν με διαφορετικά μέτρα και σταθμά, προσπαθοντας απλά να φιμώσουν όσους είχαν δυνατή φωνή (βλέπε pater familias, βλέπε RF με πάνω από 60 κλειδώματα τόπικ σε λίγες ώρες μέσα).

Και τι έγινε που πιάσανε τους admins να διαβάζουν τα ΡΜ του κόσμου στο φόρουμ ? Τους έλενξε κανείς ? Το κουκουλώσανε το θέμα (μαζί με το ΔΣ) και δεν υπήρξε καμία πειθαρχική δίωξη. Ουτε καν συγγνώμη δεν υπήρξε, αλλά αντίθετε υπήρξε αυτό που δείχνουν πάντα οι admins (και κυρίως ο Σπύρος), εμπάθεια και καλάμι.... Τι θα ήταν διαφορετικό αν αντί για μέλη του συλλόγου οι admins ήταν και μη μέλη του ? 

Κοινώς Ιωσήφ, πολλά λάθη ετών έχουν γίνει στον σύλλογο, και δυστηχώς η διετία σας ως ΔΣ, έδειξε ότι φυσικά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση διόρθωσεις λαθών, αλλά αφού δεν έχετε καταλάβει καν τα λάθη σας, προτιμάτε να αναθεματίζετε όποιον ασκεί κριτική, και να θεωρείτε οικονομικούς λαθρομετανάστες τα μη μέλη. Ειδικά εσύ θεωρείς ότι όποιος δεν είναι στον σύλλογο να βοηθά τα δικά σου οράματα, είναι ένας μ@λ@κ@ς και μισός, και συνήθως όταν σε πιάνει η και καλά αγανάκτηση σου, μιλάς στους άλλους λες και μιλάς στα @@ σου....

Η πολιτική σου συλλόγου έχει αποτύχει, και γι' αυτό δεν υπάρχει συμμετοχή, και δεν πρόκειτε να υπάρξη συμμετοχή.

Η επιλογές είναι δύο, είτε ξεχνάτε την γενικότερη συμμετοχή και πορεύεστε όπως και τώρα, είτε αλλάζετε πολιτική.

"Αν δεν πάει το βουνό στον Μωάμεθ, θα πάει ο Μωάμεθ στο βουνό"
ή
"Αν δεν πάει το βουνό στον Μωάμεθ, ο Μωάμεθ θα το γράψει στα @@ του και θα πάει μόνος του για καφεδούμπα"  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Cha0s...Κάνεις πολλές παραδοχές και ισοπεδώνεις τα πάντα. Οι 800-900 δεν υπάρχουν... δηλαδή υπάρχουν άλλα που είναι? πως τους λένε? τι κάνουν? θα κάνουν? έχουν κάνει? όλοι στο ίδιο σακί πάλι? Γιατί επειδή τους έστησαν 3-4 λινκ κάποιοι με σκοπό να βγουν 2 βήματα παραπέρα ή επειδή θέλουν να εξυπηρετήσουν την econet s.a.? Όπως εσύ δεν συμφωνείς για αλλά και εγώ δεν συμφωνώ τόσο με αυτό το τσουβάλιασμα. Σαν να μου έβαζες την διαχειριστική αρχή του Inet στο ίδιο τσουβάλι με τον τελευταίο χρήστη ADSL. Επειδή είσαι στο δίκτυο δεν σημαίνει ότι μπορείς, θέλεις ή ότι σου αρμόζει. Δεν μιλάω για σένα ή τον jolly και 5-6 ακόμα. Είναι επικίνδυνα αυτά που λες. Θέλουν ζύμωση και η διαδικασία "Σύλλογος" θεωρώ ότι την παρέχει καλύτερα σε σχέση με έναν στην τελική ανώνυμο ψήφο.

Να φτιάξουμε την διαδικασία σαν σύλλογος. Να την υποστηρίξουμε, να την κανουμε deploy, να την hostaroume, να την συντηρήσουμε, να την θέσουμε σαν το ανώτατο κέντρο αποφάσεων του δικτύου και να ισοπεδώσουμε τον ρόλο της ΓΣ που έχει καλύτερα ποσοστιαία ποιοτικά συστατικά ή έστω όπως το λένε "Αυτοι" έχει και μερικούς ότι να ναι. I do not think so!

Αυτό που συζητάμε είναι το reinvention της ΓΣ σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή. Πραγματικά δεν βλέπω τον λόγο. Join the club it's easy, κοστίζει λίγο και αν "Αυτοί" είναι αρκετοί τότε η γνώμη τους θα περάσει... Με το στανιό!

----------


## NetTraptor

> [kalami alert]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> ...


Ο σύλλογος δεν είναι ούτε ο Μωάμεθ ούτε το βουνό. Τα θεοποιείς και τα 2 (δίκτυο και σύλλογος). Ο σύλλογος είναι εν κέντρο συμμετοχής, αποφάσεων, οργάνωσης και δημιουργίας. Αν τα βλέπεις έτσι κριμαςςςς να είσαι στην απ’ έξω και να πολεμάς κάτι τέτοιο.

Ο σύλλογος δεν είναι πάνω από το δίκτυο. Αλλά σε κάποια φάση πρέπει σε όλα να δίνουμε μια ποσοτική και ποιοτική αξία. Ποιο είναι το “δίκτυο”? Πολύ γενικούρα μου ακούγεται. Που είναι αυτοί και γιατί δεν με έχουν πάρει τηλέφωνο να με βρίσουν αν τελικά τους φερθήκαμε τόσο άσχημα όπως λες? ένα PM? Αντίθετα εγώ παίρνω πολύ θετικό feedback σε κινήσεις που κανουμε και πολλά νέα μέλη έχουν δώσει ένα χέρι βοήθειας.
Το αιώνιο πρόβλημα σου, με τον dti, τον kladakis, τον ngia, εμένα, τους mods το κάθε ΔΣ και όποιον άλλο είχε λίγη θεωρητική εξουσία δεν λύνεται





> Γράφετε για το wind, θυμίσου ότι πριν φτιαχτεί το wind, υπήρχαν άλλες 2 προσπάθειες από μέλη του δικτύου, που ο σύλλογος αντί να κρατήσει αποστάσεις από τις προσπάθειες και να αφήσει να επιζήσει η καλύτερη, προτίμησε να υιοθετήσει μια τρίτη που δεν υπήρχε ακόμα καν, επιλέγοντας τότε τα "δικά μας παιδιά", αντί να αφήσει να επιζήσει η καλύτερη (που στο τέλος η ίδια θα ήταν, αλλά το αντίκτυπο θα ήταν μικρότερο).


Υπόθεση wind. Sorry επιλέχτηκε η μακραν καλύτερη λύση. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω λινκ για να δουν και οι υπόλοιποι για τι μιλάς. Οι άλλες ήταν καλές προσπάθειες αλλά ούτε κατά διάνυα καλές μπροστά στο wind. Την υλοποίησε την υποστήριξε την συντήρησε και παίζει αξιόπιστα εδώ και 3 χρόνια νομίζω. Οι άλλες? 




> Γιατί ο σύλλογος να έχει αυτός κάποιες υπηρεσίες και να μην τις έχουν διάφορα μέλη του δικτύου ?
> 
> Τόσα χρόνια το DC++ δούλεψε μια χαρά, ακόμα και το Free Open DC Hubs έπαιξε μια χαρά όπως και το ADHN. Το leechers και το byteme είναι από τις ποιο πετυχημένες υπηρεσίες. Το imovies κερδίζει καθημερινά τα χειροκροτήματα των χρηστών. Είχαν κανένα πρόβλημα που ο σύλλογος δεν έκανε κουμάντο σε αυτά ?
> 
> Δες ειδικά το παράδειγμα του leechers, που από ότι έχω καταλάβει (κοινώς μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος), άλλοι το ξεκίνησαν, και άλλοι το διαχειρίζονται πλέον !
> 
> Ο σύλλογος όμως αντίθετα, προτίμησε να πάρει υπηρεσίες για να τις ελέγχει, και σε ένα άναρχο δίκτυο αυτή η λέξη ("έλεγχος" είναι πολύ κακή. Θυμίσου με το hostmaster, ύστερα από πολλά έτη που το διαχειριζόντουσαν διάφορα μέλη του δικτύου, ήρθε ο σύλλογος να πει ότι δεν εμπιστεύετε τα μη μέλη του συλλόγου, πήρε τον έλεγχο και τον ξαναέδωσε πάλι στα 2 από τους 3 τελευταίους διαχειριστές, γιατί ως μέλη του τους εμπιστευόντουσαν !!!!!!!


Περί file sharing, video sharing. To DC και άλλα θα είχαν φτιαχτεί αλλά ο σύλλογος δεν ενδιαφέρεται για παράνομη διακίνηση λογισμικού, δεν χρησιμοποιεί windows λόγο cals για να στήσει DCHUB και όλα αυτά που λες είναι άτοπα. ΔΕΝ θα κάτσουν ποτέ στον σύλλογο. Ακόμη και οι προτάσεις που είχα κάνει στον Andreas για Hosting, θα γινόταν σε δικό μου μηχάνημα για πειραματικούς σκοπούς.



> Θυμίσου τις ατελείωτες συζητήσεις για την γκρίνια της εκλογής Moderator από όλα τα μέλη του φόρουμ (με κάποια φίλτρα βέβαια), και όλη την αμπελοφιλοσοφία για τον πειθαρχικό έλεγχο των Moderators. Και τελικά τους πήρε ο σύλλογος για να μπορεί να τους ελέγχει πειθαρχικά, και ουδέποτε ελέχθηκε πειθαρχικά από τότε κανένας mod, ακόμα και σε κραυγαλέες περιπτώσεις, ακόμα και όταν φαινόταν ότι το σώμα των Mods αποτύχανε παταγοδώς, είτε γιατί ασκούσε πολιτική υπέρ του συλλόγου, είτε γιατί έκλεινε τα μάτια και αρνιούταν κατηγορηματικά να Modάρει μέλη του συλλόγου (θυμίσου τι βαβούρα έκανες εσύ ο ίδιος για το μοναδικό ΒΑΝ που πήρες, ενώ έφταιγες 10000%), είτε γιατί δρούσαν με διαφορετικά μέτρα και σταθμά, προσπαθοντας απλά να φιμώσουν όσους είχαν δυνατή φωνή (βλέπε pater familias, βλέπε RF με πάνω από 60 κλειδώματα τόπικ σε λίγες ώρες μέσα).
> 
> Και τι έγινε που πιάσανε τους admins να διαβάζουν τα ΡΜ του κόσμου στο φόρουμ ? Τους έλενξε κανείς ? Το κουκουλώσανε το θέμα (μαζί με το ΔΣ) και δεν υπήρξε καμία πειθαρχική δίωξη. Ουτε καν συγγνώμη δεν υπήρξε, αλλά αντίθετε υπήρξε αυτό που δείχνουν πάντα οι admins (και κυρίως ο Σπύρος), εμπάθεια και καλάμι.... Τι θα ήταν διαφορετικό αν αντί για μέλη του συλλόγου οι admins ήταν και μη μέλη του ? 
> 
> Κοινώς Ιωσήφ, πολλά λάθη ετών έχουν γίνει στον σύλλογο, και δυστηχώς η διετία σας ως ΔΣ, έδειξε ότι φυσικά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση διόρθωσεις λαθών, αλλά αφού δεν έχετε καταλάβει καν τα λάθη σας, προτιμάτε να αναθεματίζετε όποιον ασκεί κριτική, και να θεωρείτε οικονομικούς λαθρομετανάστες τα μη μέλη. Ειδικά εσύ θεωρείς ότι όποιος δεν είναι στον σύλλογο να βοηθά τα δικά σου οράματα, είναι ένας μ@λ@κ@ς και μισός, και συνήθως όταν σε πιάνει η και καλά αγανάκτηση σου, μιλάς στους άλλους λες και μιλάς στα @@ σου....
> 
> Η πολιτική σου συλλόγου έχει αποτύχει, και γι' αυτό δεν υπάρχει συμμετοχή, και δεν πρόκειτε να υπάρξη συμμετοχή.
> 
> Η επιλογές είναι δύο, είτε ξεχνάτε την γενικότερη συμμετοχή και πορεύεστε όπως και τώρα, είτε αλλάζετε πολιτική.
> ...


Οι admin αν θελήσουν ακόμα και τώρα μπορούν να διαβάσουν PM δεν χρειάζονται modules. ΤΟ PHPbb κάνει store τα Pm σε clear text... με λίγα λόγια .... Εμπάθειες… και ασυναρτησίες  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Αυτό που συζητάμε είναι το reinvention της ΓΣ σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή. Πραγματικά δεν βλέπω τον λόγο. Join the club it's easy, κοστίζει λίγο και αν "Αυτοί" είναι αρκετοί τότε η γνώμη τους θα περάσει... Με το στανιό!


Φαντάσου να μην έλεγα περί καραμέλας.

Μάλλον δεν έδωσες καν σημασία στα λίγα τεχνικά που ανέφερε ο Mike μόλις είδες ότι μιλάμε για ανοιχτές δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες γιατί μόνο για ανώνυμους ψηφοφόρους δεν μιλάει ο mike.
Αν έβγαζες τις παρωπίδες και τον ρώταγες 5 πράγματα παραπάνω να δεις ακριβώς πως λειτουργεί αυτό που προτείνει ίσως να το έβλεπες αλλιώς.

Αλλά είστε τόσο κλειστόμυαλοι εκεί στο σύλλογο μου φαίνεται που κοροϊδεύετε τον κόσμο που δεν γουστάρετε για τον Α Β λόγο.

Και λέω 'κοροϊδεύτε' γιατί όταν αναφέρουμε κάτι πιάνετε την καραμέλα του ότι μόνο κράζουμε και δεν προτείνουμε.
Ε να, έδωσε πρόταση ο mike και χωρίς καν να ρωτήσετε λεπτομέριες την γειώνετε γιατί θα χάσετε τον έλεγχο.
Τουλάχιστον επιβεβαιώνεις τα όσα λέμε τόσα χρόνια. Thanks έστω και γιαυτό.

Και για να γίνει διάλογος επί του πρακτικού, το πρόβλημα με το να ψηφίσουν 5-10-20 παραπάνω άτομα (αντί για τα 800 που ανέφερα - για να δείξω την διαφορά και όχι γιατί και τα 800 θα ασχοληθούν) στα του δικτύου που δεν είναι στον σύλλογο που είναι;
Τι φοβάστε τόσο πολύ που θεωρείτε όποιον δεν έχετε φακελωμένο ότι θέλει να κάνει κακό στο δίκτυο;

Μην μου λες για econet και κουραφέξαλα, είδαμε τον ξεπεσμό του συλλόγου με την ACN για μερικά ψωροinet mbit.
Ποιο πολύ φοβάμαι τον σύλλογο με τα λιγοστά μέλη του ότι θα αποφασισει να ξεπουλήθει πάλι παρά το σύνολο του δικτύου.
Και με την λογική του ότι κάποιοι στήσανε 30 κόμβους για δικά τους συμφέροντα που ξέρω εγώ ότι αυτοί οι 30 'κομβούχοι' δεν θα γραφτούν στον σύλλογο (παρακινούμενοι/δασκαλεμένοι από αυτόν που τους έστησαν τους κόμβους) θα έρθουν στην ΓΣ και θα ψηφίσουν ότι θέλουν (αυτό που τους έχει δασκαλέψει δλδ ο τύπος που τους έστησε);
Μιλάς για ένα πρόβλημα που ήδη υφίσταται και σε κάποιο βαθμό πιθανώς να γίνεται ήδη σήμερα.

Σχετικά με το reinvention δεν βλέπεις τον λόγο γιατί ο σύλλογος έχει αναπτυχθεί με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να θεωρεί ότι μόνο όποιος φακελωθεί έχει λόγο ενώ το ορθό θα ήταν όποιος προσφέρει στο δίκτυο (έστω και με 1 BB και 1 AP εξυπηρετώντας 1 client) να έχει λόγο γιαυτό.

Πόσο αστείοι είμαστε όταν λέμε ότι είμαστε τεχνολογική κοινότητα και ακόμα πρέπει να πάμε κάπου (ΓΣ) για να αποφασίσουμε γιαυτή όταν έχουμε όλα τα μέσα να κάνουμε τεχνολογικά innovations (secure evoting πάνω από το ΔΙΚΟ μας δίκτυο και όχι over Inet, OTE, whatever)


Και κάτι λαστ βλέποντας το ποστ σου προς τον Πάνο.
ΜΙλάμε ειδικά, μας την λέτε ότι σκαλώνουμε σε λεπτομέριες. 
Μιλάμε σε γενικότερη βάση μας την λέτε ότι γενικολογούμε.

Πες ότι απλά δεν μας γουστάρεις/ετε χύμα όπως το έχεις κάνει παλιότερα ως ο πατέρας του δικτύου και αφήστε τις μπούρδες και τις υπεκφυγές.


The big picture is ότι, ό,τι και να πούμε θα το ρίχνετε στο καλαματιανό.

----------


## NetTraptor

Εγώ δεν εχω πρόβλημα με την διαδικασία. Αυτό που με τρώει η περιέργεια είναι για τι ακριβώς θέλεις να αποφασίσεις? Όταν το αποφασίσει το web of trust θα το υλοποιήσει? ή θα έρθεις στον σύλλογο να ζητάς τα ρέστα πάλι που δεν υλοποιήθηκε?
Ποια είναι αυτά τα θέματα? μήπως το pgp.awmn το οποίο έπρεπε να το βγάλουμε με το τσιγκέλι από τον Jolly και φοβάται να το ζητήσει ώστε να του γυρίσουμε τα DNS? Μας έφαγε σε 40 thread και είναι ένα απλό request

Χάνετε την ουσία μια ζωή. Χ@Στ.. για την διαδικασία που θέλει να φτιάξει ο jolly. Αν θέλαμε η ΓΣ να είναι ηλεκτρονική, θα την φτιάχναμε σε μια νύχτα και θα ψηφίζαμε την διαδικασία σε μια καταστατική ΓΣ easy stuff. Αλλα μετά θα είχα τον acoul να μου λέει ότι δεν βρησκομαστε και δεν βλεπόμαστε.  ::  

Έλεος...

----------


## spirosco

> Και τι έγινε που πιάσανε τους admins να διαβάζουν τα ΡΜ του κόσμου στο φόρουμ ?


Μ'αρεσε το "πιασανε τους admins" βρε Πανο Σομπολε  ::  
Αφου ξερεις πως ειναι αυτονοητο το οτι μπορει να εχει οποιοσδηποτε προσβαση στα προσωπικα μυνηματων των χρηστων του forum απο τη στιγμη που εχει και admin access, τι το παιζεις τραμπακουλας, δεν καταλαβαινω ρε συ.
Εκτος πια κι αν θες να πεισεις τον εαυτο σου οτι ειμαστε τοσο κουτσομποληδες για να καθομαστε να παρακολουθουμε τα προσωπικα του καθε χρηστη.
Αν αυτο πιστευεις για τα μελη της ομαδας τοτε δεν βλεπω λογο συζητησης.

Βεβαια ισως και να μην ξερεις πως το μοντακι μπηκε απο μελος της ομαδας μας την εποχη που εσυ χρησιμοποιουσες το λογαριασμο του χρηστη bernard για να ποσταρεις και να στελνεις pm's επειδη ειχες δεχτει ban (δεν θυμαμαι τωρα γιατι αλλα ενα search με keyword bernard λογικα κατι θα βγαλει).

Kαι ναι βρε, ξεραμε πως εστελνες pm's σε χρηστες (δεν αναφερω ονοματα τους μιας και δεν εχει νοημα) απο το λογαριασμο του χρηστη bernard με υφος _ελα ρε, εγω ειμαι ο papashark και γραφω με το λογαριασμο του συνεταιρου μου γιατι με εχουν μπαναρει αυτοι οι μ@μ@κες..._,
χωρις καν να εχουμε ψαξει τα pm's του εν λογω χρηστη, αφου τα νεα εχουν την ταση να διαδιδονται και σχετικα γρηγορα.
Το mod ηταν απλα η διευκολυνση της επιβεβαιωσης κι οχι το παιχνιδι της ομαδας για να περναει ευχαριστα η ωρα.

Αν αυτο σε θιγει πραγματικα σε καταλαβαινω γιατι τελικα μπορει να σε κανει και να νιωθεις "καπως" πιο πολυ και απο τους διαχειριστες/συντονιστες -κοινως τους μ@μ@κες κατα τη γνωμη σου- που νομιζες πως δουλευες και ισως και να αυξανει την αρνητικη σου αποψη για εμας.
Τα περι συγνωμης ομως καλυτερα να τα αφησουμε για τον φουκαριαρη τον Ξανθοπουλο φιλε Πανο γιατι απο τοτε που βγηκε το συγνωμη λενε πως χαθηκε και το φιλοτιμο  ::  .

edit. εκτος κι αν ζητησες ποτε κι εσυ συγνωμη για το σπαταλημα του χρονου μας εξαιτιας σου και δεν το προσεξα.

----------


## nikpanGR

Παίδες ξεκαβαλήστε, και πάψτε να υπερτονίζετε κάθε κίνηση που κάνετε (απο τις λίγες πού έχετε κάνει ενοώ).Το δίκτυο προχωράει και χωρίς Δ.Σ και σύλλογο,καταλάβετε το και πλησιάστε τα μη μέλη,αλλιώς ο σύλλογος θα αποτελείται μόνο από cilents της "γνωστής περιοχής" σε λίγο....
Υ.Σ. Στην πρόκληση μου ποιοι θα ψηφίσουν στις εκλογές δεν απάντησε κανείς...(Για μεθοδευμένη διαδικασία μιλώ,να είμαστε ξεκάθαροι...)

----------


## JollyRoger

> το δίκτυο για τον καθένα είναι κάτι διαφορετικό...
> 
> το μόνο δεδομένο είναι οτι συναποτελούμε το δίκτυο, άρα προφανώς έχουμε τα ίδια δικαιώματα πάνω σε αυτό...
> άρα αν εσύ έχεις λόγο για το αν θα πρέπει να δοθούν κάπως τα c-class ας πουμε, τον ίδιο λόγο έχω κι εγώ...
> 
> συνεπώς νομίζω οτι θα ήταν δουλειά του συλλόγου, να βρει την δημοκρατική διαδικασία, που θα καλύψει όλο το δίκτυο...
> το αν θα έρθω να γραφώ στο σύλλογο ή οχι, δεν αλλάζει κάτι στο γεγονός οτι συναποτελώ το δίκτυο, άρα δεν μπορεί να αλλάζει κάτι στο κατα πόσον λαμβάνεται υπ'οψιν η άποψή μου...
> 
> σχετικά με το πως να τα καταφέρουμε... (επειδή σε κάτι τέτοιο όπως είπα ψήνομαι να συμβάλλω) σκεφτόμουν κατ'αρχην να μαζώξουμε όλο το ενεργό backbone ως αρχή, αφού είναι το μόνο διασταυρώσιμο μέσω δρομολόγισης... στη συνέχεια θα μπορούσαμε να θέσουμε σε αυτό ψηφοφορία σχετικά με τους clients....
> ...


 


> [...]
> λέω λοιπον, εγώ στη θέση σου, διαχειριζόμενος κάτι κοινό, δεν θα έλεγα, "τι έχω να κερδίσω"... θα έλεγα "είναι καθήκον μου, προκειμένου να ξέρω, οτι εκφράζω την πλειοψηφία, και οι άλλοι στ'@@ τους"...
> 
> εξ'αλλου, τι νομίζεις οτι ελέγχετε πια και θα χάσετε τον έλεγχο;  ... το c-class είναι free, και δεν θα μπορούσε να γίνει διαφορετικά επειδή θα γινόταν χάος...
> 
> κατα τ'αλλα; τι; ένα dns; ... my point είναι, ξεεεκολα δεν έχετε να χάσετε... μαλλον να κερδίσετε με το να αλλάξετε νοοτροπία...
> 
> και ο τρόπος δεν είναι πολυ απλός... αλλά με τον keyserver, και μετά με το web of trust, έφαγα flashάκι... με θέληση και κατάλληλο προγραμματισμό, μπορεί να γίνει δουλειά





> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> κανονικά αυτοί οι ίδιοι είναι που θα πρέπει να κρίνουν οτι ένας σύλλογος είναι κάτι το απαραίτητο και να το υποστηρίξουν...
> αυτοί όμως να τον υποστηρίξουν
> 
> 
> Όρισε μου το αυτοί σε παρακαλώ. Εγώ κάθε χρόνο μπορώ να στο ορίσω μέχρι και τον τελευταίο ποιοι είναι αυτοί που είναι ο σύλλογος. Ποιοι αυτοί είναι που δεν τον υποστηρίζουν? [......] Έμπλεξες τα μπούτια σου πάλι.


  ::  




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> ...


  ::  




> Και για ποια θέματα θες να αποφασίσουμε? Και έστω ότι το κάναμε και το αποφασίσαμε. Πόσο καιρό θα κανουμε να για το web of trust? Θα είναι αξιόπιστο? Πόσοι θα συμμετέχουν λες? "Αυτοί" θα έρθουν? "Αυτοί" θα ακολουθούν τις αποφάσεις? Και αν δεν τις ακολουθούν τι θα κάνεις? 
> Λάθος πάλι. Ο συλλογος δεν διαχειρίζεται τίποτε παραπάνω από αυτά που του ανήκουν. Το Forum, το wind, την έδρα και μερικές ακόμα υπηρεσίες αυτό κατά βάση δεν θα αλλάξει με τίποτα... Με αυτή την παραδοχή, διότι είναι ιδιοκτησία οι υπηρεσίες και τα data, για τι ακριβώς θες να αποφασίσουμε. Έλα και δώσε προτάσεις και θα συζητηθούν. Λέμε τώρα


  ::   :: 

ρε joseph... ξεκόλα ρε μαν...  :: 


το πράγμα έχει μια βάση.... ποιά είναι αυτή;

χωρίς σύλλογο, έχουμε δίκτυο, σαφέστατα....
χωρίς δίκτυο, έχουμε σύλλογο; karalol

οταν λες είμαι πρόεδρος το σAWMN (ελπίζω να μη λες του awmn με τις "κτητικές" απόψεις που βλέπω να έχεις), εννοείς πόσους κόμβους μέσα στο "awmn" που αναφέρεις;

δεν έχεις δικαίωμα να κάνεις τίποτα στο όνομα του δικτύου, αν δεν το σέβεσαι και αν το θεωρείς κάτι διαφορετικό απο ισάξιό σου....

και η πορεία το αποδεικνύει.... μπορεί να νομίζεις οτι "κρατάς" το wind, αλλά σιγά σιγά βλέπεις οτι μόνο το wind σου έμεινε, και το δίκτυο την έκανε με ελαφρά....

θέλετε να κρατήσετε αυτή την πολιτική;... εύγε σας... στο δίκτυο δεν αλλάζει κάτι... απλά εσείς δείχνετε τις προθέσεις σας, και κατ'εμένα δίνετε ουσιαστικότατους λόγους απομάκρυνσης απο την κλειστή γραφειοκρατία "σύλλογος"...

θα μπορούσατε όμως να αλλάξετε εικόνα, κάνοντας μια προσπάθεια σαν αυτή που έλεγα... και με το νέο (ανοικτό) πρόσωπο, να απλώσουμε χέρι στο δίκτυο, και να δούμε αν θα το πίασει...

θα το κάνουμε;
Δε το βλέπω, όταν μας λές οτι σε γενικές γραμμές, έχετε την εντύπωση οτι το δίκτυο σας ανήκει...

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> το ένα έτσι, το άλλο αλλιώς, το παράλλο παρακάτω, μπλα μπλα μπλα μπλα
> 
> 
>  με λίγα λόγια .... Εμπάθειες… και ασυναρτησίες


Τhanks Ιωσήφ που επιβεβαίωσες τα επιχειρήματα μου δείχνοντας ότι προτιμάς να κοιτάς το δάχτυλο αντί για το δάσος !

Δεν θες να καταλάβεις οτιδήποτε διαφορετικό από αυτό που εσύ θεωρείς ότι είναι σωστό.




> Χάνετε την ουσία μια ζωή. Χ@Στ.. για την διαδικασία που θέλει να φτιάξει ο jolly.


Το γνωρίζουμε πολύ καλά ότι χέστηκες για το οτιδήποτε λέμε. Δεν έχουμε δώσει 50€ άλλωστε, ούτε και είμαστε ένα από τα δικά σας παιδιά...

Όταν θα πάψεις να μας έχεις όλους χεσμένους, τότε μπορεί να πάμε ένα βήμα ποιο μπροστά στο θέμα "δίκτυο & σύλλογος", ειδάλλως μπορώ να συνεχίσω να ελπίζω σε ένα νέο ΔΣ που θα βλέπει λίγο μακρύτερα από το εκαστοτε δάχτυλο...




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Και τι έγινε που πιάσανε τους admins να διαβάζουν τα ΡΜ του κόσμου στο φόρουμ ?
> 
> 
> Μ'αρεσε το "πιασανε τους admins" βρε Πανο Σομπολε


Tελικά και για το διάβασμα των ΡΜ φταίω εγώ, πολύ γουστάρω, είμαι η αρχή και το τέλος των πάντων εδώ μέσα, όλα περιστρέφονται γύρω μου, οι κινήσεις μου επηρεάζουν τα πάντα, I am the master !

Χαίρομαι που παραδέχεσε έστω και μετά από χρόνια ότι το βάλατε όχι για να τα διαβάζετε και όχι για τα "ορφανά ΡΜ" όπως λέγατε τότε. Οχι δεν λέγατε ψέματα τότε, όχι δεν είναι φθηνές δικαιολογίες αυτά που γράφεις τώρα, άλλωστε θα τα είχατε δώσει τότε στην ΠΕ όταν με καταδίκαζε ως συνήθως, αλλά όχι δεν λες ψέματα και δεν το ξέχασατε να τα στείλετε, γι' αυτό άλλωστε πήγε ο Mernion εκ μέρους σας και το μόνο που είχε να πει ήταν ότι το computer που γραφόντουσαν είχε τα τελευταία IE updates όπως και το δικό μου  ::  .

Προφανώς μετά ξεχάσατε να το βγάλετε γιατί ο Paravoid σας τσίμπησε πολύ καιρό μετά, αφού κάποιος από εσάς είχε σβήσει δεκάδες ΡΜ καταλάθος διαφόρων χρηστών...

Σπύρο, σας πιάσανε στα πράσα, και ότι και να λες, είναι φθηνές δικαιλογίες, που φυσικά δεν τιμάνε κάνεναν από όλους σας. Η ευθηξία είναι άγνωστη λέξη για εσάς, ο εγωϊσμός σας οαδηγεί, ειδάλλως θα είχαμε δει καμιά παραίτηση έτσι για λόγους ευθηξίας, αλλά που....

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Και τι έγινε που πιάσανε τους admins να διαβάζουν τα ΡΜ του κόσμου στο φόρουμ ?
> 
> 
> Μ'αρεσε το "πιασανε τους admins" βρε Πανο Σομπολε  
> Αφου ξερεις πως ειναι αυτονοητο το οτι μπορει να εχει οποιοσδηποτε προσβαση στα προσωπικα μυνηματων των χρηστων του forum απο τη στιγμη που εχει και admin access, τι το παιζεις τραμπακουλας, δεν καταλαβαινω ρε συ.
> Εκτος πια κι αν θες να πεισεις τον εαυτο σου οτι ειμαστε τοσο κουτσομποληδες για να καθομαστε να παρακολουθουμε τα προσωπικα του καθε χρηστη.
> Αν αυτο πιστευεις για τα μελη της ομαδας τοτε δεν βλεπω λογο συζητησης.
> ...


ρε spirosco... τι λες ωρε;  :: 

δλδ αν εγώ τη δω να sniffάρω οτι περνάει απο τον κόμβο μου, σαν "admin" που είμαι, και κάποιος το πάρει χαμπάρι και μου πει "ρεεεε πως την είδες έτσι;"....

εγώ θα του απαντήσω: ε, τι βλάκας που είσαι που δεν ήξερες, οτι σαν admin που είμαι, ίσως και να το εφαρμόζω αυτό συστηματικά, και να έχω βάλει και utils να το κάνω πιο εύκολα; και πως την είδες εσύ και κόλλησες; μήπως επειδή έχεις προσωπικά μαζί μου;;  ::   ::  

ανέκδοτο είναι;  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spirosco
> 
> μπλα μπλα μπλα
> 
> 
> ρε spirosco... τι λες ωρε; 
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ανέκδοτο είναι;


Αλαζονία λέγετε  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Πολλά λόγια... πολλά μλκ και πολλές προσβολές. Δεν συζητάω σε τέτοια βάση. Να ξέρουμε πότε μιλάμε γιατί μιλάμε και πότε κλ@νουμε...  ::  
Go figure stuff for your self..

----------


## JollyRoger

> Πολλά λόγια... πολλά μλκ και πολλές προσβολές. Δεν συζητάω σε τέτοια βάση. Να ξέρουμε πότε μιλάμε γιατί μιλάμε και πότε κλ@νουμε...  
> Go figure stuff for your self..


  ::   ::   ::  η ατάκα της ημέρας...

κάνε και κανα quote πότε σε προσέβαλε κάποιος... επειδή εγώ μόνο κάτι "χ@σιματα" θυμάμαι, και ήταν απο σένα  :: 


then again, είναι μια ωραία ατάκα εξόδου, ελλείψει λογικής και επιχειρήματος  ::  nice...

----------


## NetTraptor

Βασικά ασχολούμαι για λίγο με κάτι ποιο σημαντικό. Ίσως κοιτάω πολύ κοντά μπροστά μου... sorry υπάρχουν θέματα...
Μαζί κανουμε ωραία συζήτηση. Οι άλλοι με το δικό τους κόλλημα βρίσκουν ευκαιρία να μας πουν έτσι γιουβέτσι κοκορέτσι. Μιας και δεν απαντάτε στην ουσία...
Ξεκίνα εσύ το σύστημα και τα λέμε. Δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα. Αν δεν είναι τρύπιο αν έχει βάση και αν θα πετύχει η ιστορία θα το αποδείξει. Ότι και αν είναι αυτό που θες να κάνεις. Δεν εχω καταλάβει πλήρως. Στην θεωρεία και στα λόγια μπορούμε να μείνουμε εδώ επί 40 χρόνια. Εγώ είμαι μαζί σου  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Βασικά ασχολούμαι για λίγο με κάτι ποιο σημαντικό. Ίσως κοιτάω πολύ κοντά μπροστά μου... sorry υπάρχουν θέματα...
> Μαζί κανουμε ωραία συζήτηση. Ο άλλοι με το δικό τους κόλλημα βρίσκουν ευκαιρία να μας πουν έτσι γιουβέτσι κοκορέτσι.


Τσες μπλε.... σου εξήγησα τι προσπαθεί να πει ο Mike και μου λες ότι τα ισοπεδώνω όλα.

Αφού δεν δέχεσαι να ακουσεις ρε τύπε τι μας το παίζεις υπεράνω και πηγαίντε φτιάχτε το και μόλις το φτιάξουμε θα το ρίξετε στην τρελή.
Όπως με το wind και το script με τα live bgp links που του winner δεν του αρέσει οπότε και που το ξεκινησα δεν θα μπει στο wind άσχετα αν υπήρχε ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Ξεκίνα εσύ το σύστημα και τα λέμε. Δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα. Αν δεν είναι τρύπιο αν έχει βάση και αν θα πετύχει η ιστορία θα το αποδείξει. Ότι και αν είναι αυτό που θες να κάνεις. Δεν εχω καταλάβει πλήρως. Στην θεωρεία και στα λόγια μπορούμε να μείνουμε εδώ επί 40 χρόνια. Εγώ είμαι μαζί σου


μα μου λες ναι και οχι ταυτόχρονα!  :: 

δλδ σου είπα ειληκρινέστατα: σκέφτηκα τρόπο, δεν έχω καταλήξει ακριβώς, αλλά βλέπω φως στο τουνελ, τόσο του δικτύου, όσο και μάλλον του συλλόγου που πάει για φούντο... αλλά μόνος μου, δεν παίζει... θέλετε να το κάνουμε μαζί;

και μου λες: κάντο μόνος σου...

ε, το βρίσκω λίγο παρανοικό να σου λέω: σκέφτηκα τρόπο να ορίσουμε το δίκτυο...
να μου απαντάς: και ποιό είναι το δίκτυο αφου είναι ανώνυμοι  ::  

να σου λέω: ψήνεστε να το κάνουμε;
να μου λες: κάντο και βλέπουμε....

δε συνειδητοποιείς οτι είσαι αρνητικός;

----------


## NetTraptor

Cha0s...Δεν σε εμποδίζει κανείς να το προσαρμόσεις. Open source είναι το project. Έμενα μου αρέσει ο τρόπος σου. Και ο τρόπος του winner αν έχει την όρεξη να το κάνει μπορεί να είναι και κάτι εναλλακτικό και συμπληρωματικό. Αν συνεργαστείτε κιόλας θα γίνει SUPER... Με τον Jolly δεν μιλάμε μόνο στο προσκήνιο αλλά και σε pm Και όπου μας βολέψει τελικά. Αν πραγματικά θέλει support θα το βρει... Μην χαλιέσαι ... χαλάρωσε  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Ξεκίνα εσύ το σύστημα και τα λέμε. Δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα. Αν δεν είναι τρύπιο αν έχει βάση και αν θα πετύχει η ιστορία θα το αποδείξει. Ότι και αν είναι αυτό που θες να κάνεις. Δεν εχω καταλάβει πλήρως. Στην θεωρεία και στα λόγια μπορούμε να μείνουμε εδώ επί 40 χρόνια. Εγώ είμαι μαζί σου 
> 
> 
> μα μου λες ναι και οχι ταυτόχρονα! 
> 
> δλδ σου είπα ειληκρινέστατα: σκέφτηκα τρόπο, δεν έχω καταλήξει ακριβώς, αλλά βλέπω φως στο τουνελ, τόσο του δικτύου, όσο και μάλλον του συλλόγου που πάει για φούντο... αλλά μόνος μου, δεν παίζει... θέλετε να το κάνουμε μαζί;
> 
> ...


Δεν ξέρω τι θες να κάνεις. Πρέπει να το δω για να συμφωνήσω. Ενώ αν θα επιβιώσει και θα χρησιμοποιηθεί δεν είναι στο χέρι μου...  ::  
ΠΧ πόσα keys έχεις στο keyserver.awmn χωρίς εμένα?  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Cha0s...Δεν σε εμποδίζει κανείς να το προσαρμόσεις. Open source είναι το project. Έμενα μου αρέσει ο τρόπος σου. Και ο τρόπος του winner αν έχει την όρεξη να το κάνει μπορεί να είναι και κάτι εναλλακτικό και συμπληρωματικό. Αν συνεργαστείτε κιόλας θα γίνει SUPER... Με τον Jolly δεν μιλάμε μόνο στο προσκήνιο αλλά και σε pm Και όπου μας βολέψει τελικά. Αν πραγματικά θέλει support θα το βρει... Μην χαλιέσαι ... χαλάρωσε


Έξυπνος ο τρόπος σου να γυρίσεις την κουβέντα αλλά δεν τσιμπάω.

Δεν μιλάμε για το wind, αλλά για το ότι δεν ακους τι σου λέμε.

----------


## NetTraptor

Ναι τι ακριβώς πραγματικά δεν εχω εικόνα να αποφασίσω για τον εαυτό μου... Δεν ξέρω ποιοι είναι οι "Αυτοί", δεν ξέρω τι θα αποφασίσουν, δεν βλέπω το τεχνικό κομμάτι και την διαδικασία και εχω φάει 10 σελίδες στο thread.
Περίμενες διαφορετική αντίδραση από έναν λογικό άνθρωπο?
Σας ακούω πάρα πολύ καλά ... νόημα δεν βγάζω  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> Με τον Jolly δεν μιλάμε μόνο στο προσκήνιο αλλά και σε pm Και όπου μας βολέψει τελικά. Αν πραγματικά θέλει support θα το βρει...


 με παρεξηγείς πιστεύω....

είπες οτι παρα λίγο να με γράψεις στο σύλλογο, όταν δεν είχα ποτέ τέτοια πρόθεση...

τώρα μιλας για pms... ναι μιλάμε σε pms, τι σχέση έχει με αυτά που λέμε εδώ;

γνωρίζεις πολύ καλά οτι δεν έχουμε κάνει κουβέντα με τέτοιο θέμα, όπως αυτή που κάνουμε εδώ σε pm...


είπα οτι δεν έχω κάτι μαζί σου, όμως το να γραφτώ στο σύλλογο, δεν θα το έκανα επειδή σε γουστάρω... θα έπρεπε να με εκφράζει ο σύλλογος που θα υποστηρίξω με την εγγραφή μου...

μιλάμε σε pms περι ανέμων και υδάτων, σύμφωνοι, καλά τα λέμε... δεν έχει σχέση με το οτι διαφωνώ με τις "κτητικές" βλέψεις του συλλόγου που βλέπω κλπ...

δεν θα σου έκανα τέτοια κουβέντα όπως αυτή εδώ σε pm, αφού αφορά όλο το δίκτυο, όχι μόνο εσένα κι εμένα...





> Δεν ξέρω τι θες να κάνεις. Πρέπει να το δω για να συμφωνήσω. Ενώ αν θα επιβιώσει και θα χρησιμοποιηθεί δεν είναι στο χέρι μου...


 μα δε λέω οτι θα έχει την σουπερ-συμμετοχή, δεν μπορούμε να το προδιαγράψουμε... λέω όμως, οτι θα είναι ηθικά σωστό, αφού θα έχουμε ρωτήσει την άποψη των ιδιοκτητών του δικτύου, για την πολιτική του δικτύου τους...

επίσης δεν ξέρω ακριβώς πως θα γίνει... σου είπα την κεντρική ιδέα, και σου πρότεινα να το πάμε παρακάτω...
πρέπει να το πάμε πρώτα παρακάτω για να δούμε... απο τώρα δε γίνεται....

αν μας γειώσουν, τότε και μόνο τότε θα μπορείς να λες αυτό το "δεν ενδιαφέρονται" που σ'αρέσει να λες για όποιον δεν έχει γραφτεί στο σύλλογο...




> ΠΧ πόσα keys έχεις στο keyserver.awmn χωρίς εμένα?


πχ πόσες υπογραφές έχεις απο την τελευταία ΓΣ; 
αν χρειαζόταν να αποφασιστεί κάτι που αφορά το δίκτυο, πχ περι hostmaster, με ποιό τρόπο θα αποφάσιζε το δίκτυο;

ας κάνουμε το κάλεσμα στο δίκτυο (που η πλειοψηφία του δεν πατάει καν εδώ, σιγά μην ξέρει περι keyserver κλπ), και βλέπουμε πως θα πάει...

----------


## Cha0s

> Ναι τι ακριβώς πραγματικά δεν εχω εικόνα να αποφασίσω για τον εαυτό μου... Δεν ξέρω ποιοι είναι οι "Αυτοί", δεν ξέρω τι θα αποφασίσουν, δεν βλέπω το τεχνικό κομμάτι και την διαδικασία και εχω φάει 10 σελίδες στο thread.
> Περίμενες διαφορετική αντίδραση από έναν λογικό άνθρωπο?
> Σας ακούω πάρα πολύ καλά ... νόημα δεν βγάζω


Καλά, θα βρω κανέναν από τον σύλλογο να του τα εξηγήσω να στα επαναλάβει για να τα δεχτείς γιατί απότι φαίνεται από εμάς δεν δέχεσαι να εννοήσεις τίποτα.

ps:
Αυτοί: Backbone AWMN
Τεχνικό κομμάτι: E voting με PGP Κλειδιά για να ξέρουμε ποιος ψηφίζει.
Τι θα αποφασίσουν: Οτιδήποτε τεθεί ως θέμα και αφορά το δίκτυο.
Η διαδικασία: αντί να χρειαστεί να γραφτεί κάποιος στον σύλλογο, να πηγαίνει στις ΓΣ και να πρέπει να συνανναστρέφεται με τα του συλλόγου για να ακουστεί και να είναι σεβαστή η άποψη του, θα μετράνε όλες οι απόψεις του κάθε backbone κόμβουχου στις τελικές αποφάσεις καθώς θα έχει την δυνατότητα να ψηφίσει.

Αν εσύ που έχεις στήσει τόσα στο awmn και στην δουλειά σου, μαθαίνεις καθημερινά άλλα τόσα δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις αυτό που πρότεινε ο mike, λυπάμαι αλλά μας δουλεύεις όλους ψιλό γαζί.

----------


## NetTraptor

ΟΚ .. τι άλλο να πω? Work on it. Από την άλλη δεν μπορώ να δω το δίκτυο και τον σύλλογο ως 2 διαφορετικές οντότητες.. sorry είναι λάθος. Θα έπρεπε να είναι ένα. Αν πάλι αυτό καταφέρει να τα κάνει ένα. y not. Do it

----------


## JollyRoger

> ΟΚ .. τι άλλο να πω? Work on it. Από την άλλη δεν μπορώ να δω το δίκτυο και τον σύλλογο ως 2 διαφορετικές οντότητες.. sorry είναι λάθος. Θα έπρεπε να είναι ένα. Αν πάλι αυτό καταφέρει να τα κάνει ένα. y not. Do it


δλδ: 

ερώτηση: θες να το κάνουΜΕ; μόνος μου δεν το κάνω...
απάντηση: κάντε το

μετάφραση: 
ερώτηση: να γίνει το τάδε;
απάντηση: οχι αν περνάει απο το χέρι μου...

thanks...

----------


## NetTraptor

> Καλά, θα βρω κανέναν από τον σύλλογο να του τα εξηγήσω να στα επαναλάβει για να τα δεχτείς γιατί απότι φαίνεται από εμάς δεν δέχεσαι να εννοήσεις τίποτα.
> 
> ps:
> Αυτοί: Backbone AWMN
> Τεχνικό κομμάτι: E voting με PGP Κλειδιά για να ξέρουμε ποιος ψηφίζει.
> Τι θα αποφασίσουν: Οτιδήποτε τεθεί ως θέμα και αφορά το δίκτυο.
> Η διαδικασία: αντί να χρειαστεί να γραφτεί κάποιος στον σύλλογο, να πηγαίνει στις ΓΣ και να πρέπει να συνανναστρέφεται με τα του συλλόγου για να ακουστεί και να είναι σεβαστή η άποψη του, θα μετράνε όλες οι απόψεις του κάθε backbone κόμβουχου στις τελικές αποφάσεις καθώς θα έχει την δυνατότητα να ψηφίσει.
> 
> Αν εσύ που έχεις στήσει τόσα στο awmn και στην δουλειά σου, μαθαίνεις καθημερινά άλλα τόσα δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις αυτό που πρότεινε ο mike, λυπάμαι αλλά μας δουλεύεις όλους ψιλό γαζί.


Όλο αυτό έχει μια τρύπα... Δεν μπορώ να σου εξασφαλίσει κανείς την διαδικασία αλλά ούτε την εφαρμογή των αποφάσεων.
Γι αυτό σου λέω. Φτιάξε κάτι solid και τα λέμε ξανά.
Συμφωνώ στα basic...  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Get down and work...Jolly and the rest

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> Καλά, θα βρω κανέναν από τον σύλλογο να του τα εξηγήσω να στα επαναλάβει για να τα δεχτείς γιατί απότι φαίνεται από εμάς δεν δέχεσαι να εννοήσεις τίποτα.
> 
> ps:
> Αυτοί: Backbone AWMN
> Τεχνικό κομμάτι: E voting με PGP Κλειδιά για να ξέρουμε ποιος ψηφίζει.
> Τι θα αποφασίσουν: Οτιδήποτε τεθεί ως θέμα και αφορά το δίκτυο.
> Η διαδικασία: αντί να χρειαστεί να γραφτεί κάποιος στον σύλλογο, να πηγαίνει στις ΓΣ και να πρέπει να συνανναστρέφεται με τα του συλλόγου για να ακουστεί και να είναι σεβαστή η άποψη του, θα μετράνε όλες οι απόψεις του κάθε backbone κόμβουχου στις τελικές αποφάσεις καθώς θα έχει την δυνατότητα να ψηφίσει.
> ...


Τώρα έχει τρύπα.
Πριν δεν καταλάβαινες
Πιο πριν δεν απλά δεν συμφωνούσες.

Αφού δεν ψήνεσαι γιατί ποστάρεις; Για να πεις ότι το συζήτησες μαζί μας και δεν καταλήξαμε πουθενά;
Αν είσαι αρνητικός και μας λες κάντε ότι νομίζετε δεν κάνουμε χωριό μάστορα...

Αλλά αφού λες ότι θες να το ξεκινήσουμε, δώσε μου access στην βάση το wind να ξεκινήσω.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Get down and work...Jolly and the rest


 κρίμα που μας ρίχνεις στην απέξω...

πιστεύω θα είχε να ωφεληθεί καταρχην το awmn, και μέσω αυτού και ο σύλλογός του...


ας μείνει ως έχει, (όσο ακόμα υπάρχει σύλλογος) τι να κάνουμε...

εκτός αν ψηθούν μερικοί ακόμα απο το ελάχιστο BB που διαβάζει εδώ πλέον, οπότε ας μου στείλει pm να δούμε μπας και το πάμε κάπως παρακάτω, για το awmn μας...

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αλλά αφού λες ότι θες να το ξεκινήσουμε, δώσε μου access στην βάση το wind να ξεκινήσω.


 +++

σ.πρόεδρε, έχεις ήδη 2 άτομα που ψήνονται να συμβάλουν για το δίκτυο...

εντός συλλόγου κανένα που να σκέφτεται λίγο πιο συλλογικά σε σχέση με το δίκτυο, έχουμε;

----------


## spirosco

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spirosco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...


Αν δεν καταλαβαινεις την διαφορα του να ελεγξεις πακετα απο συγκεκριμενο source ή προς συγκεκριμενο destination που περνανε απο τον κομβο σου επειδη σου σφυριξαν πως καποιος μπορει να διακινει "υποπτο" περιεχομενο (δεν κανω καμμια αντιπαραβολη εδω για να μην μπερδευτει κανεις με τις συγκρισεις), με το να κανεις dump ενα voip rtp stream για να ακους τι λενε δυο χρηστες επειδη ξερεις οτι απλα μπορεις να το κανεις, ε τοτε αστο να παει ρε jolly.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αν δεν καταλαβαινεις την διαφορα του να ελεγξεις πακετα απο συγκεκριμενο source ή προς συγκεκριμενο destination που περνανε απο τον κομβο σου επειδη σου σφυριξαν πως καποιος μπορει να διακινει "υποπτο" περιεχομενο (δεν κανω καμμια αντιπαραβολη εδω για να μην μπερδευτει κανεις με τις συγκρισεις), με το να κανεις dump ενα voip rtp stream για να ακους τι λενε δυο χρηστες επειδη ξερεις οτι απλα μπορεις να το κανεις, ε τοτε αστο να παει ρε jolly.


όχι, δεν καταλαβαίνω την "ελαφριά ηθική" αυτουνού που μπορεί να κάνει αυτό το διαχωρισμό  :: 

για μένα κάποια πράγματα είναι απαραβίαστα, ασχέτως "προβοκάτσιας"...

εδιτ: ο μόνος αρμόδιος που θα μπορούσε να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο, κατ'εμένα, είναι το δίκτυο... κανείς άλλος δεν δικαιούται να αυθαιρετεί με κοινόχρηστα πράγματα....

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spirosco
> 
> ...


Μωβίζεις επικύνδινα...  ::  

Να σου πω ένα φρέσκο ρητό ως συμβουλή : "μερικές φορές καλύτερα να μασας, παρά να μιλάς"

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αυτοί: Backbone AWMN
> Τεχνικό κομμάτι:* E voting με PGP Κλειδιά για να ξέρουμε ποιος ψηφίζει.*
> Τι θα αποφασίσουν: *Οτιδήποτε τεθεί ως θέμα και αφορά το δίκτυο.*
> Η διαδικασία: *αντί να χρειαστεί να γραφτεί κάποιος στον σύλλογο, να πηγαίνει στις ΓΣ και να πρέπει να συνανναστρέφεται με τα του συλλόγου για να ακουστεί και να είναι σεβαστή η άποψη του, θα μετράνε όλες οι απόψεις του κάθε backbone κόμβουχου στις τελικές αποφάσεις καθώς θα έχει την δυνατότητα να ψηφίσει.*
> Αν εσύ που έχεις στήσει τόσα στο awmn και στην δουλειά σου, μαθαίνεις καθημερινά άλλα τόσα δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις αυτό που πρότεινε ο mike, λυπάμαι αλλά μας δουλεύεις όλους ψιλό γαζί.


@Cha0s++++++++  ::  Τελικά μόνο χάος δεν είσαι .....  :: Άλλος έχει το όνομα και άλλος την χάρη...

----------


## bedazzled

Αμφιβάλλω αν ορισμένοι γνωρίζουν τι είναι το PGP, πόσο μάλλον το όλο concept PKI + web of trust ... καλό είναι να ρίχνουμε και λίγο RTFM και να μην συμφωνούμε απλά για να συμφωνήσουμε (στα τυφλά).  ::

----------


## ysam

Εγώ πάλι γιατί βλέπω μόνο 2 άτομα όλα και όλα που κάτι θέλουν να πουν, έναν που σιγοντάρει και άλλον έναν που δεν ξέρει τι του γίνεται και πετάγεται όπου λάχει? 

Που είναι το δίκτυο? Leecharei? Μήπως φτιάχνει φοβερές και τρομερές υπηρεσίες? 

Όχι δεν το κατακρίνω αλλά όπως κάποιοι λέτε ότι είναι λίγοι τελικά "Αυτοί" έτσι και "Άλλοι" είναι ακόμα λιγότεροι. Μα χρόνια τώρα δεν έχω δει πάνω από 10 μετρημένους στα δάκτυλα για να μην πω ότι είναι και πολλοί αυτοί που λέω. Πως λοιπόν μιλάτε εις όνομα των 800 εσείς? Ποσοστιαία είστε ούτε καν το 1%.

Το να υπάρχουν απλά οι κόμβοι δεν σημαίνει και πολλά πραγματικά, το να είμαστε απλά συνδεδεμένοι σορρυ αλλά δεν μου φτάνει προσωπικά και ειλικρινά ας κάνουμε ένα τεστ. Ας κατέβουν οι 800 που λέτε down να δούμε τελικά είναι τόσοι? Βλέπουν αυτό το μήνυμα χωρίς να αρχίσει ο papashark τα τηλέφωνα? Θα κατεβάσουν τον κόμβο τους έτσι για 5 λεπτά να μετρήσουμε? Αν γίνει αυτό τελικά οι άλλοι θα έχουν συνδέσεις μεταξύ τους? 

Θέλετε να κάνουμε αυτό το πείραμα? Πλάκα θα έχει νομίζω.

----------


## spirosco

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spirosco
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> όχι, δεν καταλαβαίνω την "ελαφριά ηθική" αυτουνού που μπορεί να κάνει αυτό το διαχωρισμό 
> 
> για μένα κάποια πράγματα είναι απαραβίαστα, ασχέτως "προβοκάτσιας"...
> 
> εδιτ: ο μόνος αρμόδιος που θα μπορούσε να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο, κατ'εμένα, είναι το δίκτυο... κανείς άλλος δεν δικαιούται να αυθαιρετεί με κοινόχρηστα πράγματα....


Αντε παλι το δικτυο  ::  
Μα ποιο δικτυο επιτελους οραματιζεσαι ρε συ? αυτο της ΔΕΗ ή της ΕΥΔΑΠ μηπως?  ::  κι απο που κι ως που -λεμε τωρα- θα καταλογισεις εσυ ή εγω ευθυνες σε καποιον οτι αδιαφορει για το "δικτυο" ή οτι οι θεσεις του το απαξιουν.
Θα το κανεις εσυ επειδη εστησες μερικα links? ε και? ή μηπως επειδη εστησες καποια services? εισαι ο μονος? οχι, αρα περα απο μια απλη συζητηση και για να καταληγουμε καθε φορα καπου, θα πρεπει να να υπαρχει συμμετοχη.
Πως θες δηλαδη να βαψουμε το forum για να συμμετεχει περισσοτερος κοσμος? να το κανουμε μπλε-μαρε μηπως ή κυπαρισσι?
...

Ολο λεμε λιγο ή πολυ τα ιδια αοριστα διχως να καταληγουμε πουθενα στη τελικη ή για να καταληξουμε θα πρεπει καποιος να υπερβαλει εαυτον ή να χαριστει κι αλλο.
Sorry man αλλα καποιοι ειναι αδυνατον να χαριζομαστε πια σε απλα αισιοδοξα πλανα, αυτο γινοταν καποτε. Αν μπορει ο καθενας που θελει να προσφερει κατι να το κανει, ε ας το κανει με πραξεις κι οχι με τον φωτεινουλη αγκαλια.
Δεν γυρναει πισω το καραβι λεμεεε ρεεεε.

----------


## nikpanGR

> Εγώ πάλι γιατί βλέπω μόνο 2 άτομα όλα και όλα που κάτι θέλουν να πουν, έναν που σιγοντάρει και άλλον έναν που δεν ξέρει τι του γίνεται και πετάγεται όπου λάχει? 
> 
> Που είναι το δίκτυο? Leecharei? Μήπως φτιάχνει φοβερές και τρομερές υπηρεσίες? 
> 
> Όχι δεν το κατακρίνω αλλά όπως κάποιοι λέτε ότι είναι λίγοι τελικά "Αυτοί" έτσι και "Άλλοι" είναι ακόμα λιγότεροι. Μα χρόνια τώρα δεν έχω δει πάνω από 10 μετρημένους στα δάκτυλα για να μην πω ότι είναι και πολλοί αυτοί που λέω. Πως λοιπόν μιλάτε εις όνομα των 800 εσείς? Ποσοστιαία είστε ούτε καν το 1%.
> 
> Το να υπάρχουν απλά οι κόμβοι δεν σημαίνει και πολλά πραγματικά, το να είμαστε απλά συνδεδεμένοι σορρυ αλλά δεν μου φτάνει προσωπικά και ειλικρινά ας κάνουμε ένα τεστ. Ας κατέβουν οι 800 που λέτε down να δούμε τελικά είναι τόσοι? Βλέπουν αυτό το μήνυμα χωρίς να αρχίσει ο papashark τα τηλέφωνα? Θα κατεβάσουν τον κόμβο τους έτσι για 5 λεπτά να μετρήσουμε? Αν γίνει αυτό τελικά οι άλλοι θα έχουν συνδέσεις μεταξύ τους? 
> 
> Θέλετε να κάνουμε αυτό το πείραμα? Πλάκα θα έχει νομίζω.


OK ωραία πρόκληση...μέρα και ώρα για να δούμε-δείτε τι παίζει...γιατί είναι ο ΜΟΝΟΣ τρόπς να δείτε ότι βαδίζετε λάθος....και εγώ θα συμπλήρωνα....για μια ολόκληρη μέρα οχι για 5 λεπτα..

----------


## ysam

Όποτε θες.. Άρχισε από τώρα να παίρνεις τηλέφωνο και να ξυπνάς τους φίλους σου. Πες τους όμως να ποστάρουν και εδώ αφού το κάνουν για να δούμε και ποιοι είναι. 

PS. Passwords έχω και εγώ από 150 MΤs. Μην περνιέσαι για έξυπνος.

----------


## nikpanGR

> Όποτε θες.. Άρχισε από τώρα να παίρνεις τηλέφωνο και να ξυπνάς τους φίλους σου. Πες τους όμως να ποστάρουν και εδώ αφού το κάνουν για να δούμε και ποιοι είναι. 
> 
> PS. Passwords έχω και εγώ από 150 MΤs. Μην περνιέσαι για έξυπνος.


οχι έτσι να ποσταριστεί.....Με περιθώριο μία εβδομάδα να γίνει Post να κατέβουν όλοι οι κόμβοι συγκεκριμένη μέρα και ώρα για 10 ώρες ας πούμε και να γίνουν οι μετρήσεις τότε πόσοι έιναι κάτω και πόσοι επάνω....Και χωρίς τηλέφωνα γιατι με τηλέφωνα δεν λεει.....

----------


## ysam

ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΤΟ CAPS LOCK ΣΟΥ

----------


## spirosco

::   ::  

Αιντε κατεβασε τα και για μια βδομαδα ή και κανα μηνα, καλο στη τσεπη σου θα κανεις...  :: 
Μην ξεχασεις να τα ξανανεβασεις μονο!

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αντε παλι το δικτυο


 ε, τι να κάνουμε μέλος του δικτύου είμαι  ::  όπως και όλοι "Αυτοί" που θεωρείτε οτι δεν υπάρχουν, αλλά τους πιάνετε στο στόμα σας σε κάθε αναφορά που ξεχνάτε να πείτε "σύλλογος awmn", και το συντομεύετε σε σκέτο "awmn"...



> Μα ποιο δικτυο επιτελους οραματιζεσαι ρε συ? αυτο της ΔΕΗ ή της ΕΥΔΑΠ μηπως?


 funny  :: 



> κι απο που κι ως που -λεμε τωρα- θα καταλογισεις εσυ ή εγω ευθυνες σε καποιον οτι αδιαφορει για το "δικτυο" ή οτι οι θεσεις του το απαξιουν.


 δεν είναι εφικτό να καταλογίσω εγώ τπτ, όπως δεν είναι εφικτό να καταλογίσεις εσύ σε μένα, ή ο σύλλογος σε μένα...
μόνο όταν θα έχουμε ρωτήσει ΟΛΟΥΣ τους ΙΔΙΟΚΤΗΤΕΣ του δικτύου, θα ξέρουμε οτι αδιαφόρησαν, άρα αν αποφασίσουμε κάτι ερήμην τους, θα είναι επειδή δεν θέλουν να συμμετέχουν, κι οχι επειδή δεν θέλουμε να τους ρωτήσουμε....



> Θα το κανεις εσυ επειδη εστησες μερικα links? ε και? ή μηπως επειδη εστησες καποια services? εισαι ο μονος?


 οχι βέβαια, όπως δεν θα το κάνεις ούτε εσύ, ούτε ο σύλλογος... ή μηπως θεωρείς οτι έχεις ιδιοκτησιακό καθεστώς στην ταράτσα μου;  ::  ... πάντως εγώ δεν θεωρώ οτι έχω στη δικιά σου...  :: 




> οχι, αρα περα απο μια απλη συζητηση και για να καταληγουμε καθε φορα καπου, θα πρεπει να να υπαρχει συμμετοχη.


 ναι, θα πρέπει κατ'αρχην να κάνουμε ερώτηση στον κόσμο... οχι να παίρνουμε ως δεδομένο την παρούσα κατάσταση με τα 30ενδιαφερόμενα μέλη του συλλόγου, και τα 20 του παρόντος φόρουμ... εξάλου αυτό το χάλι έχει γίνει με το παρών καθεστώς, αν θέλουμε να δοκιμάσουμε κάτι ανοικτό, πρέπει να δοκιμάσουμε και άλλο τρόπο... ανοικτό... εμείς να πάμε, όχι να λέμε: αφού δεν ήρθατε, χωρίς να τους ρωτήσουμε ποτέ...

η ερώτηση: θες να γραφτείς στο σύλλογο 
με την ερώτηση: θέλεις να έχεις άποψη για το δίκτυο που συναποτελείς
ΔΕΝ είναι οι ίδιες σε καμία περίπτωση...

πότε θέσατε τη 2η;




> Πως θες δηλαδη να βαψουμε το forum για να συμμετεχει περισσοτερος κοσμος? να το κανουμε μπλε-μαρε μηπως ή κυπαρισσι?


 απο το forum τους έχετε διώξει ρε μλκ... τι μου λες; Κάτσε να βγουν mods να δεις που θα με διώξετε κι εμένα πάλι, χαλαρά  ::  ... αυτό είναι επιχείρημα; σου είπα πιο πάνω...



> Ολο λεμε λιγο ή πολυ τα ιδια αοριστα διχως να καταληγουμε πουθενα στη τελικη ή για να καταληξουμε θα πρεπει καποιος να υπερβαλει εαυτον ή να χαριστει κι αλλο.


 χαριστεί; πάλι μας κάνεις κάποια χάρη κατα τη γνώμη σου;



> Sorry man αλλα καποιοι ειναι αδυνατον να χαριζομαστε πια σε απλα αισιοδοξα πλανα, αυτο γινοταν καποτε. Αν μπορει ο καθενας που θελει να προσφερει κατι να το κανει, ε ας το κανει με πραξεις κι οχι με τον φωτεινουλη αγκαλια.
> Δεν γυρναει πισω το καραβι λεμεεε ρεεεε.


  ::  .. ok αφου δεν καταλαβαίνεις οτι εσύ κι εγώ είμαστε ισάξια μέλη του δικτύου, δεν μπορούμε να συζητήσουμε...

έχουμε υψομετρική διαφορά  ::  , αν θες κατέβα να μη φωνάζω ως εκει πάνω  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΤΟ CAPS LOCK ΣΟΥ


οκ σορρυ διορθώθηκε το Post

----------


## ysam

> OK ΩΡΑΙΑ ΠΡΟΚΛΗΣΗ...ΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΩΡΑ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΤΙ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ...ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΜΟΝΟΣ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΤΕ ΤΙ ΠΑΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΒΑΔΙΖΕΤΕ ΛΑΘΟΣ....ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΝΑ ....ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑ 5 ΛΕΠΤΑ....


  ::   ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> OK ΩΡΑΙΑ ΠΡΟΚΛΗΣΗ...ΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΩΡΑ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΤΙ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ...ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΜΟΝΟΣ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΤΕ ΤΙ ΠΑΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΒΑΔΙΖΕΤΕ ΛΑΘΟΣ....ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΝΑ ....ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑ 5 ΛΕΠΤΑ....


οχι έτσι να ποσταριστεί.....Με περιθώριο μία εβδομάδα να γίνει Post να κατέβουν όλοι οι κόμβοι συγκεκριμένη μέρα και ώρα για 10 ώρες ας πούμε και να γίνουν οι μετρήσεις τότε πόσοι έιναι κάτω και πόσοι επάνω....Και χωρίς τηλέφωνα γιατι με τηλέφωνα δεν λεει.....Nα δείτε-δούμε την πραγματικη εικόνα του δικτύου...

----------


## spirosco

@jolly, εσυ πιστευεις πως μεριδα κοσμου δεν μπαινει εξαιτιας των moderators κι εγω πιστευω οτι αλλη μια μεριδα κοσμου δεν μπαινει επειδη εχει βαρεθει να διαβαζει θεωριες που δεν γινονται πραξεις (κοινως ο καθενας να λεει το κοντο και το μακρυ του) και ας μην γελιομαστε, ακομη και η πιο ελπιδοφορα ιδεα για να αναδειχθει θα πρεπει να επιφερει και λιγο αποτελεσμα ε? οχι μονο λογια.
Πες μου εσυ λοιπον τι να διαλεξουμε απ'τα δυο.

Ενα σωρο events εχουν γινει για το δικτυο κι εσυ μου λες τωρα οτι ο συλλογος ή μελη του δεν εχουν δωσει την αφορμη στον κοσμο να συμμετεχει? με δουλευεις τωρα?
και στις εκθεσεις για να μας γνωριζει σιγα σιγα ο κοσμος που δεν μας ηξερε ή μας φοβοταν ποιος ετρεχε? ο Ξανθοπουλος?  ::   ::  
Ποσες φορες εχει υποθει πως η λεσχη ειναι ανοιχτα μπλα,μπλα, πως ο συλλογος εχει τη διαθεση να προωθησει projects που εξυπηρετουν το δικτυο τουλαχιστον (βλεπε wind)?
Ελα over, ειμαστε εδω ακομη ε?  ::  

Aλλα και παλι δεν σου απαγορεψε κανεις να κανεις εσυ την ερωτηση στον κοσμο αν θελει να εχει αποψη. Αφου δεν την κανεις ντε, γιατι πιανεις εμας απ'τα μουτρα?
Πιστεψε με περα απο τυχον προεκλογικες βλεψεις του καθενα, ειμαστε προσγειωμενοι και δεν θελουμε αυτη η δομη που λεγεται συλλογος να εχει τη μορφη μοναρχιας.
Για να το καταλαβεις ομως θα πρεπει να ξεκολησσεις κι απο το πληκτρολογιο σου (οχι εσυ μονο βεβαια) και να κανεις και το κοπο να μας γνωρισεις κι απο κοντα.

Στη τελικη χ@σ@ μας εμας, και ξεκινα εσυ να μαζευεις συμμετοχη κοσμου, τουλαχιστον για να μην παει και χαραμι ο χρονος που ξοδευεις πανω στο keyboard σου.
Φανταζομαι πως δεν εχεις να χασεις τιποτα.

----------


## bedazzled

> ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΤΟ CAPS LOCK ΣΟΥ


Το μυαλό του και η του ψυχολογική του (αν)ισορροπία έχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα, αλλά η επιστήμη σηκώνει τα χέρια ψηλά...  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> Εγώ πάλι γιατί βλέπω μόνο 2 άτομα όλα και όλα που κάτι θέλουν να πουν, έναν που σιγοντάρει και άλλον έναν που δεν ξέρει τι του γίνεται και πετάγεται όπου λάχει?


 ε, μάλλον το βλέπεις έτσι για τον ίδιο λόγο που ξαφνικά εμφανίστηκες μετά το πέρας πάσης φύσεως λογικού επιχειρήματος απο πλευράς συλλόγου... και επιασες δουλειά με τον nikpan, να στήλεις το θέμα μερικές σελίδες πίσω  :: 




> Που είναι το δίκτυο? Leecharei? Μήπως φτιάχνει φοβερές και τρομερές υπηρεσίες?


 κάπου εκεί που είναι και τα μέλη του συλλόγου  ::  ...

after all, στο forum που ο σύλλογος θεωρεί οτι του ανήκει, δε γράφουμε; εγώ απορώ πως και γράφουμε κι εμείς ακόμα ώρες ώρες  :: 




> Όχι δεν το κατακρίνω αλλά όπως κάποιοι λέτε ότι είναι λίγοι τελικά "Αυτοί" έτσι και "Άλλοι" είναι ακόμα λιγότεροι. Μα χρόνια τώρα δεν έχω δει πάνω από 10 μετρημένους στα δάκτυλα για να μην πω ότι είναι και πολλοί αυτοί που λέω. Πως λοιπόν μιλάτε εις όνομα των 800 εσείς? Ποσοστιαία είστε ούτε καν το 1%.


μήπως τους διώξατε και απορείτε γιατί δε συμμετέχουν;  ::  πάντως με το "αφ'υψηλου" υφάκι που έχετε προς το δίκτυο, δεν είναι άξιο απορίας πως το δίκτυο σας έχει γειώσει...

όμως το αν σας έχει γειώσει το δίκτυο, σε σχέση με το αν το δίκτυο αδιαφορεί για τον εαυτό του, είναι 2 διαφορετικά θέματα, και μοιάζει να τα μπλέκετε...




> Το να υπάρχουν απλά οι κόμβοι δεν σημαίνει και πολλά πραγματικά, το να είμαστε απλά συνδεδεμένοι σορρυ αλλά δεν μου φτάνει προσωπικά και ειλικρινά ας κάνουμε ένα τεστ. Ας κατέβουν οι 800 που λέτε down να δούμε τελικά είναι τόσοι? Βλέπουν αυτό το μήνυμα χωρίς να αρχίσει ο papashark τα τηλέφωνα? Θα κατεβάσουν τον κόμβο τους έτσι για 5 λεπτά να μετρήσουμε? Αν γίνει αυτό τελικά οι άλλοι θα έχουν συνδέσεις μεταξύ τους?


 ::   ::  ρε μλκ τι λες; οτι το δίκτυο δεν έχει σημασία, αλλά έχουν οι 5 υπηρεσίες που νομίζει ο σύλλογος οτι "του ανήκουν" κι όχι οτι είναι εθελοκτική προσφορά;





> Θέλετε να κάνουμε αυτό το πείραμα? Πλάκα θα έχει νομίζω.


 μα αυτό το πείραμα συζητάμε, λίγο πιο φιλοσοφιμένα...

να στείλουμε σε όλους αυτούς, και πάει λέγοντας... διάβασε πιο πίσω...

αν σε ενδιαφέρει κάτι περισσότερο απο το να αυξήσεις το noise του thread, that is...

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ysam
> 
> ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΤΟ CAPS LOCK ΣΟΥ
> 
> 
> Το μυαλό του και η του ψυχολογική του (αν)ισορροπία έχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα, αλλά η επιστήμη σηκώνει τα χέρια ψηλά...


Για το συγκεκριμένο post toy ysam μιλάνε μόνο όσοι έχουν κόμβο και είναι ενεργά μέλη του δικτύου δεν μιλάω πλέον σε ατομα που έχουν βαριά ψυχολογικά προβλήματα και χρήζουν ιατρικής βοηθείας.Απλά δεν θα μπώ στην διαδικασία που σε βάλανε να δημιουργήσεις flame γιατι η κουβεντα αρχίζει και αποκτά ενδιαφέρον και γίνονται προκλήσεις που αξίζει τον κόπο να δοκιμάσουμε...  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ysam
> 
> ...


Το ποιός έχει ψυχολογικά προβλήματα φαίνεται από τις πράξεις του. Και ο κόμβος δεν είναι υποκατάστατο ψυχολόγου.

Άντε, συνέχισε να τα χώνεις στον Σύλλογο τώρα.  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> @jolly, εσυ πιστευεις πως μεριδα κοσμου δεν μπαινει εξαιτιας των moderators κι εγω πιστευω οτι αλλη μια μεριδα κοσμου δεν μπαινει επειδη εχει βαρεθει να διαβαζει θεωριες που δεν γινονται πραξεις (κοινως ο καθενας να λεει το κοντο και το μακρυ του) και ας μην γελιομαστε, ακομη και η πιο ελπιδοφορα ιδεα για να αναδειχθει θα πρεπει να επιφερει και λιγο αποτελεσμα ε? οχι μονο λογια.
> Πες μου εσυ λοιπον τι να διαλεξουμε απ'τα δυο.


 δεν θα διαλέξουμε, if you ask me, έχουμε υποχρέωση να δεχόμαστε και τα 2, χάρην δημοκρατίας...




> Ενα σωρο events εχουν γινει για το δικτυο κι εσυ μου λες τωρα οτι ο συλλογος ή μελη του δεν εχουν δωσει την αφορμη στον κοσμο να συμμετεχει? με δουλευεις τωρα?
> και στις εκθεσεις για να μας γνωριζει σιγα σιγα ο κοσμος που δεν μας ηξερε ή μας φοβοταν ποιος ετρεχε? ο Ξανθοπουλος?


 εσύ με δουλεύεις... ο κόσμος ήδη συμμετέχει στο δίκτυο... δεν είναι υπόθεση... και αρνείσαι να τον ρωτήσεις την άποψή του, αλλά δεν αρνείσαι να τον πιάνεις στο στόμα σου όταν μιλας για "το awmn"...




> Ποσες φορες εχει υποθει πως η λεσχη ειναι ανοιχτα μπλα,μπλα, πως ο συλλογος εχει τη διαθεση να προωθησει projects που εξυπηρετουν το δικτυο τουλαχιστον (βλεπε wind)?
> Ελα over, ειμαστε εδω ακομη ε?


 αντε παλι με τη λέσχη... γιατί μπερδεύεις τα πάντα με το σύλλογο δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω... άλλο δίκτυο, άλλο σύλλογος... το δίκτυο είναι το μέσο που τα λέμε τώρα, αποτελείται απο 4-5-6τουλάχιστον εκατοντάδες άτομα....

ο σύλλογος είναι άλλη ομάδα, που περιέχει κάποια απο τα παραπάνω άτομα και όχι μόνο...

είναι μάλιστα τόσο άσχετα, που το δικτύο δεν περιέχει καν το σύλλογο... 

το μόνο κοινό γνώρισμά τους, είναι κάποια κοινά μέλη...




> Aλλα και παλι δεν σου απαγορεψε κανεις να κανεις εσυ την ερωτηση στον κοσμο αν θελει να εχει αποψη. Αφου δεν την κανεις ντε, γιατι πιανεις εμας απ'τα μουτρα?


 δεν σας πιάνω απο τα μούτρα... μια πρόταση έκανα, μήπως υπήρχε εκεί που λετε οτι ενδιαφέρεστε, κάποιος ενδιαφερόμενος μαζί με μένα, τον cha0s και όποιον άλλο ήθελε, να κάνουμε πρόταση..... αλλα υπεκφεύγετε και δεν λέτε στα ίσα οτι δε γουστάρετε επειδή νομίζετε οτι θα χάσετε κάτι που κρατάτε (  ::  )... όταν η συζήτηση φτάνει εκεί, προσωπικά απλά λυπάμαι, και πάω πάσο... δες νωρίτερα...




> Πιστεψε με περα απο τυχον προεκλογικες βλεψεις του καθενα, ειμαστε προσγειωμενοι και δεν θελουμε αυτη η δομη που λεγεται συλλογος να εχει τη μορφη μοναρχιας.
> Για να το καταλαβεις ομως θα πρεπει να ξεκολησσεις κι απο το πληκτρολογιο σου (οχι εσυ μονο βεβαια) και να κανεις και το κοπο να μας γνωρισεις κι απο κοντα.


 πότε θα καταλάβεις οτι τα ίδια δικαιώματα έχει πχ και κάποιος κομβούχος που δεν θέλει να βγεί απο το σπίτι του, αλλά βοηθάει στην εξάπλωση του δικτύου, ακριβώς όσο εγώ κι εσύ;

ΕΜΕΙΣ πρεπει να πάμε, και το μέσο είναι το δίκτυο, εκεί ειναι η βάση... αυτός είναι ο κοινός παρονομαστής...
διαφορετικά αποκλείεις κατευθείαν κάποιο ποσοστό ιδιοκτητών του δικτύου, απο το δικαίωμα λόγο στην ιδιοκτησία τους...





> Στη τελικη χ@σ@ μας εμας, και ξεκινα εσυ να μαζευεις συμμετοχη κοσμου, τουλαχιστον για να μην παει και χαραμι ο χρονος που ξοδευεις πανω στο keyboard σου.
> Φανταζομαι πως δεν εχεις να χασεις τιποτα.


 κοιτα όσο περίεργο κι αν σου φαίνεται, θα ήταν πολύ ωραία να λέγατε: αα ωραία ιδέα, ένα να δουμε πως θα τη φτιάξουμε, μια που εκτός απο το όνομα ("συλλογος") θέλουμε να έχουμε και συλλογικό πνεύμα, για αυτό το δίκτυο του οποίου λέμε οτι είμαστε "ο σύλλογος".... αλλά συγνώμη ξέχασα... δε λέτε οτι είστε ο σύλλογος, αυτό θα ήταν πολύ πεζό για σας... εσείς λέτε οτι είστε το δίκτυο κατευθείαν  :: 

τεσπα, i think i got the point  ::  δε χρειάζεται να 'ρθει κι ο enaon να βοηθήσει τον ysam στο έργο του κλπ  ::

----------


## spirosco

Οχι ρε συ μην τρελλαινεσαι, κι εμεις μας αγαπαμε  ::  
ετσι κι αλλιως κουβεντα δεν κανουμε τοση ωρα? αφου για να παρουμε αποφασεις χρειαζεται η συμμετοχη του κοσμου ειπαμε.

----------


## NetTraptor

Εεεμα ρε Jolly όλο λόγια είσαι. Αυτό το άλλο το εκείνο το μεγάλο το μικρο αυτοί το δίκτυο ο σύλλογος δεν με ακούτε δε μου μιλάτε θέλω θέλουν. βάλε λίγη γλώσσα μέσα και κανε κάτι ρε παιδί μου για το πρόβλημα που διαπιστώνεις. Μας ζάλισες. Και με αυτό να ασχοληθούμε εμείς... κανε την αρχή..
Cha0s τι την θέλεις την βάση του wind? Hostmaster δεν ήσουν? Το schema το έχεις είναι open! Για δώσε info.. 
Πρόσεχε μην πεις καμιά μαβλακεια ... PLEASE!!!

----------


## ysam

@Jolly 

Είσαι όλο μπλα μπλα και για να στο πω και λαϊκά είσαι θεωρία. 
Σε περίπτωση που θες να σου απαντήσω γιατί ξαφνικά έφυγα και ξαφνικά ξαναματαήρθα και αν δεν το ξέρεις να σου πω κιόλας ότι για έναν χρόνο δεν ήμουν καν στον σύλλογο, αν θέλεις, μπορείς να έρθεις στην πίτα να με βρεις που θα είμαι να σου εξηγήσω κάποια πράγματα που συνέβησαν στο Real Life μου. 

Χτυπάς κάτω από την ζώνη χωρίς να το ξέρεις και χωρίς να ρωτάς έστω κάποιον άλλο πριν το κάνεις.

Αν θέλεις έως τότε συνέχισε την θεωρία. Στην πράξη όμως νομίζω δεν θα σε δούμε εύκολα. Δεν είδαμε και τίποτα ακόμα μετά από τόσο καιρό, γιατί να δούμε τώρα? Τι έχεις και εσύ κόμβο με ling? Μήπως είναι και α-ling? Μήπως έχεις και feeder από nvak? Μια χαρά είσαι, ειλικρινά άστο έτσι μην το πειράζεις καθόλου.

Λοιπόν φίλε μου όσο απαξιωτικό θες πες το. Ναι είναι πολλοί που απλά παίρνουν και δεν δίνουν και guess what είναι όλοι εκτός συλλόγου. Έχω torrentosite super ένα πράγμα, κατεβάζω το παράνομο και το κλείνω όταν κατέβει χωρίς να κάνω seed.

Ε λοιπόν Ελληνάρες μου αυτούς δεν θα τους μαζέψεις ποτέ αν δεν τους δώσεις κουλουράκι... άσε που και να τους δώσεις πάλι δεν θα κάνουν τίποτα. Άντε να ψηφίσουν κιόλας αλλά μέχρι εκεί. Αυτούς θες? Απλά την γνώμη τους για να μην σε περιλάβει ο επόμενος Jolly? Κάποτε αυτό το λέγατε για τους συλλογικούς internetάκιδες βρε? Τι έγινε τώρα ήρθαν στο δίκτυο? Κάλος τους δεχτήκατε βρε? Make up your mind tho. 

Η Αλήθεια είναι πικρό ποτήρι δεν φταίω εγώ αλήθεια. 

Αααα check check όχι δεν είμαι υποψήφιος και ούτε θα είμαι ποτέ οπότε μην φοβάσαι.

----------


## nikpanGR

@ everyone "Idiots can be defeated but they never admit it." -RMS 
Eδω ο στόχος πρέπει να είναι κοινός οχι defence kai attack,αυτό όσο καιρό είμαι στο  ::  συλλογο  ::  δεν το έχω δεί πάντως......  :: 
και ναι ούτε εγώ δεν θα βάλω υποψηφιότητα.....

----------


## spirosco

τα ιδια και τα ιδια καθε σεζον ρε πστ μου: viewtopic.php?p=431435#p431435

Καποιος να φτιαξει ενα ημερολογιο με τις λουπες ολου του χρονου ρε παιδια (προεκλογικες, μετεκλογικες, δικτυακες, λειτουργικες, καλλιτεχνικες, κλπ)  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> Εεεμα ρε Jolly όλο λόγια είσαι.


 μια πρόταση απ'οσο ξέρω ανέκαθεν λόγια ήταν...

άρα όταν κάποιος προτείνει κάτι σε κάποιον, μάλλον έτσι θα το κάνει  :: 

τώρα αυτός που δέχεται την πρόταση, αν δε γουσταρει να βοηθήσει, μπορεί απο το να πεί απλά "οχι" μέχρι και να αρχίσει να κατηγορεί τον πρώτο επειδή μίλησε  :: 





> Χτυπάς κάτω από την ζώνη χωρίς να το ξέρεις και χωρίς να ρωτάς έστω κάποιον άλλο πριν το κάνεις.


 δεν έκανα κάτι τέτοιο.... εκ προθέσεως at least... για τι πράγμα μιλάς;




> Αν θέλεις έως τότε συνέχισε την θεωρία. Στην πράξη όμως νομίζω δεν θα σε δούμε εύκολα. Δεν είδαμε και τίποτα ακόμα μετά από τόσο καιρό, γιατί να δούμε τώρα? Τι έχεις και εσύ κόμβο με ling? Μήπως είναι και α-ling? Μήπως έχεις και feeder από nvak? Μια χαρά είσαι, ειλικρινά άστο έτσι μην το πειράζεις καθόλου.


 δεν φταίω εγώ που για κάποιο λόγο όλα του συλλόγου είναι "αγια" και όλα τα εκτός σου φταίνε... 

αυτό είναι δικό σου κόλλημα, και μην περιμένεις να στο λύσω εγώ...

εδώ έκανα πρόταση οργάνωσης όλου του δικτύου, στο σύλλογο του δικτύου, και ο σύλλογος μου λέει: στ'@@ μας, κάνε εσυ, και χεραίτα μας...

ε, αφού "ο σύλλογος" δεν ενδιαφέρεται να οργανώσει το δίκτυο, σιγά μην ενδιαφερθώ εγώ μόνος μου...

αν μαζεφτούμε 4-5 όμως, ψήνομαι, αν διαβάζει κανείς και ψήνετε, ας πεί....




> Λοιπόν φίλε μου όσο απαξιωτικό θες πες το. Ναι είναι πολλοί που απλά παίρνουν και δεν δίνουν και guess what είναι όλοι εκτός συλλόγου. Έχω torrentosite super ένα πράγμα, κατεβάζω το παράνομο και το κλείνω όταν κατέβει χωρίς να κάνω seed.


 δε μιλας για μένα, αλλά με απαξιώνεις... απο που παίρνεις το δικαίωμα; επειδή δε γουστάρω να γραφτώ στο "υφάτο" clubάκι σου;




> Ε λοιπόν Ελληνάρες μου αυτούς δεν θα τους μαζέψεις ποτέ αν δεν τους δώσεις κουλουράκι... άσε που και να τους δώσεις πάλι δεν θα κάνουν τίποτα. Άντε να ψηφίσουν κιόλας αλλά μέχρι εκεί. Αυτούς θες? Απλά την γνώμη τους για να μην σε περιλάβει ο επόμενος Jolly? Κάποτε αυτό το λέγατε για τους συλλογικούς internetάκιδες βρε? Τι έγινε τώρα ήρθαν στο δίκτυο? Κάλος τους δεχτήκατε βρε? Make up your mind tho.


 όσο κερνάγατε idernet, σας αρέσανε ε; τώρα που idernet γιόκ και φύγανε κατάλαβες οτι δεν έπρεπε να τους υπολογίζετε ποτε;

αυτός ειναι ο σύλλογος... αυτό έλεγα οτι καλό θα ήταν να θέσουμε μια βάση πριν γίνει τπτ στο μέλλον και γίνουμε 3-4 δίκτυα αφου ο καθένας θα κάνει οτι του καβλώσει χωρίς να θεωρεί τπτ ιερό...




> Η Αλήθεια είναι πικρό ποτήρι δεν φταίω εγώ αλήθεια. 
> 
> Αααα check check όχι δεν είμαι υποψήφιος και ούτε θα είμαι ποτέ οπότε μην φοβάσαι.


δε σε φοβάμαι... αφού εσύ στην ουσία εισαι αυτός που απλά μιλάει...

εγώ έκανα πρόταση, με δυνατότητα συνέχειας.... 
εσύ και οι άλλοι είστε που αφήσατε την πρόταση να πέσει κάτω... άρα να μείνει στα λόγια, και μου τη λέτε κι απο πάνω...  ::  

anyway, κουράστηκα ήδη... και guess what... κουράστηκα να προσφέρομαι να βοηθήσω κι αντί να τσουλάει το πράμα, να μου λένε αλλα αντι άλλων κλπ....

όπως τότε με το dns... αντίστοιχο θέμα... αντί να κοιτάω πως θα στήσω τον keyserver, καθόμουνα να ασχολούμαι με τα κομπλεξ σας που έπρεπε να περάσω απο επιθεώρηση για να ζητήσω το pgp.awmn απο κάποια άτομα τα οποία ποτέ δε με ρώτησαν τη γνώμη μου....

ε, ασχολήθηκα 1-2μέρες, έπηξα... τι νομίζεις, οτι ειναι το καλύτερο μου να σκέφτομαι πως να κάνουμε κάτι θετικό, και να ακούω μλκιες;  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> τα ιδια και τα ιδια καθε σεζον ρε πστ μου: http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=431435#p431435
> 
> Καποιος να φτιαξει ενα ημερολογιο με τις λουπες ολου του χρονου ρε παιδια (προεκλογικες, μετεκλογικες, δικτυακες, λειτουργικες, καλλιτεχνικες, κλπ)


ναι όμως τώρα έχουμε τρόπο...

η πρόθεσή μου έχεις δίκιο έχει παραμείνει θετική  :: 

edit: correction: not at the moment  ::  ... σε λίγο πάλι ίσως...

----------


## ysam

Κάντε την πρότασή σας πραγματικότητα. Αυτό είναι όλο. Αν δεν μπορείτε πες μου που θες βοήθεια. That simple. 

Το αν είμαι όλο λόγια ψάξε βρε λίγο πριν το πεις. Πάλι μιλάς χωρίς να ξέρεις μα καλά ένα search δεν κάνεις τέλος πάντων? Δηλαδή ότι κάνουμε πρέπει να βγαίνουμε με ντουντούκα να λέμε είμαι μεγάλος και τρανός? 

Απλά και είσαι νέος και δεν το ψάχνεις κιόλας. Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημά σου. 

Να σου το λύσω λοιπόν να τελειώνουμε. 

Όλοι εδώ μέσα σε αυτό που λέγετε δίκτυο κάνουμε ΌΤΙ ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΟΥΜΕ, Τέλος. Η ιστορία το έχει δείξει πολλάκις απλά δεν ήσουν εδώ και δεν το έψαξες κιόλας. Μερικοί εκτός από αυτό που γουστάρουν κάνουν και κάποια πράγματα για να γουστάρουν και άλλοι. 

Θες voip για να μιλάς με τον φίλο σου. 
Θες wind. 
Θες torrentaκια να γουστάρεις.
Θες High Def TV και VOD.
Θες sitaκια με διάφορα θέματα. 
Θες NMS.
...
...
...
Οτι θες. 

Ναι φίλε μου οι υπηρεσίες είναι αυτές που απολαμβάνει ο άλλος όχι η δυνατότητα απλά να τις έχει κάποια στιγμή. Η εποχή του φτιάχνω δίκτυο έχει απλά τελειώσει, το μέσο υπάρχει και κάτι πρέπει να περάσει από επάνω. Αυτό ήταν αρχικά ο στόχος μερικών που μαζεύτηκαν κάποια μέρα που ήσουν έμβρυο, B/W. Το έχουμε αυτό λοιπόν και κάτι πρέπει να περάσει από επάνω. Το λάθος σου είναι ότι νομίζεις ότι επειδή κάποιες υπηρεσίες hostάρονται στον Σύλλογο δεν μπορεί και δεν πρέπει να τις ακουμπήσει κανείς. Λάθος μεγάλο. Το σύστημα είναι ανοιχτό όσο είναι και το περιεχόμενο που μπορείς να βρεις στο DC που ξέχασα να το βάλω επάνω. 

Όλα αυτά Jolly κάποιος έκατσε και τα έκανε πράξη. Αν ήθελε βοήθεια την βρήκε με τον α-β τρόπο. Δεν είπε ελάτε να μαζευτούμε να το φτιάξετε, βάζω την ιδέα βάλτε κώλο.

----------


## nvak

_"Δίκτυο"_ = φεουδάρχες Πειραιά & νοτίων προαστίων
Σύλλογος AWMN = οι υπόλοιποι του λεκανοπεδίου

Για να μπείς στο Δίκτυο του AWMN δεν είναι ούτε ελεύθερο ούτε χωρίς κόστος.
Πρέπει κάποιοι να θέλουν να σε βάλουν, να σε συμπαθούν, να είσαι καλό παιδί, να συμφωνείς μαζί τους.

Για να μπείς στο Σύλλογο αρκούν 50 € 

Ποιό απο τα δυό είναι πιό δημοκρατικό ?

Μήπως πρέπει να οργανωθούν οι ασύνδετοι και να απαιτήσουν συνδιαχείριση στούς κόμβους ? 
Μήπως είναι το μοντέλο ανάπτυξής μας αντιδημοκρατικό, ρατσιστικό, ελιτίστικο ?
Γιατί οι κομβούχοι δεν θέλουν τους client, τις γυναίκες και του ασύνδεστους να συμμετέχουν στο σύλλογο και στίς αποφάσεις για το δίκτυο ?

----------


## JollyRoger

> _"Δίκτυο"_ = φεουδάρχες Πειραιά & νοτίων προαστίων


μόλις με απογοήτευσες οικτρά  :: ... φυσικά αυτό που λες είναι εντελώς ανυπόστατο




> Σύλλογος AWMN = οι υπόλοιποι του λεκανοπεδίου


 nop... καμια 100στη κομβούχοι και μερικοί άσχετοι ακόμα αν δεν απατώμαι....




> Για να μπείς στο Δίκτυο του AWMN δεν είναι ούτε ελεύθερο ούτε χωρίς κόστος.


 γιαυτό και έχουμε τα ίδια δικαιώματα όλοι, αφού αποτελούμε το ίδιο δίκτυο...



> Πρέπει κάποιοι να θέλουν να σε βάλουν, να σε συμπαθούν, να είσαι καλό παιδί, να συμφωνείς μαζί τους.


 αυτό ισχύει επειδη δεν υπάρχει τπτ που να είναι universaly σεβαστό για όλο το δίκτυο, επειδή δεν έχει ερωτηθεί ποτέ το δίκτυο για τα θέματά του...




> Για να μπείς στο Σύλλογο αρκούν 50 €


 χεστήκ@με, είμαστε στο δίκτυο




> Ποιό απο τα δυό είναι πιό δημοκρατικό ?


 ενα ντε... ποιο είναι; μήπως το να ρωτάς αυτόν του οποίου την περιουσία διαχειρίζεσαι στο όνομά του;




> Μήπως πρέπει να οργανωθούν οι ασύνδετοι και να απαιτήσουν συνδιαχείριση στούς κόμβους ? 
> Μήπως είναι το μοντέλο ανάπτυξής μας αντιδημοκρατικό, ρατσιστικό, ελιτίστικο ?


μήπως δεν μπορούνε, αλλά αν το θελήσουν οι κομβούχοι, τότε έχουν κι εκείνοι λόγο;
πως να το κάνουμε το δίκτυο ορίζεται απο το backbone... (αν δεν το καταλαβαίνεις σκέψου τα ενδεχόμενα: δικτυο χωρίς σύλλογο, δίκτυο χωρίς clients, δίκτυο χωρίς backbone)...




> Γιατί οι κομβούχοι δεν θέλουν τους client, τις γυναίκες και του ασύνδεστους να συμμετέχουν στο σύλλογο και στίς αποφάσεις για το δίκτυο ?


 που το ξέρεις; άμα τους ρωτήσεις μπορεί και να θέλουν... δεν μοιάζει να σ'αρέσει όμως το να τους ρωτήσεις ε;  :: 







@ysam

όλα καλά και άγια αυτά που λες... έρχονται όμως περιστάσεις που δεν αρκούν...

πχ. κανονίζω εγώ με 5 κολλητούς μου και βγάζουμε 20λινκς γύρω απο την αθήνα και τραβάμε το μισό traffic του δικτύου...

τι μας σταματάει απο το να προσπαθήσουμε να επιβάλλουμε κάτι επειδή μας κάβλωσε, επειδή κάποιος μας έκατσε στραβά, και θέλουμε να τη δούμε "γαμάμε και δέρνουμε"?

μήπως ο κανείς; 

δεν υπάρχει βάση ρε μλκες, δεν στέκεται τπτ χωρίς βάση... μια βάση που δεν βασίζεται στο δίκτυο, δεν μπορεί να έχει σχέση με θέματα του δικτύου.... αυτό μπορεί να γίνει μόνο υπο την ΑΝΟΧΗ του δικτύου... κοινώς ανάποδα ειναι τα πράματα απ'οτι λέτε...

το δίκτυο σας ανέχεται να το παίζετε "διαχείρηση", δεν κάνετε εσείς χάρη στο δίκτυο "που του επιτρέπετε να χρησιμοποιεί τις υπηρεσίες του"....



και ας αφήσουμε το ενδεχόμενο αυτό... δλδ να βρεθεί "ανταγωνιστικό club" του "συλλογοclub" και να γίνει της πουτ@ν@ς...
(προσωπικά το απεύχομαι, γιατι θα μας πάρει όλους η μπάλα)


είναι και ηθικο το πρόβλημα ρε γμτ...

δλδ σοβαρά απογοητεύομαι να βλέπω οτι κάποιοι την έχουνε ψονίσει τελείως και νομίζουν οτι όλοι οι άλλοι είναι αμεληταίοι... έλεος δλδ...


τώρα σχετικά με αυτό που έλεγα.... γ@μήστε το... σάπισε.... 

αν τυχόν υπάρξει κανείς που με καταλάβει και πιστεύει οτι αξίζει τον κόπο μια τέτοια προσπάθεια, ας το ξαναδούμε...
μέχρι τότε... πιφ...

μέχρι κι ο nvak τα γ@μησε όλα  ::   ::  ακου φεουδάρχες(!)

----------


## JollyRoger

> "Δίκτυο" = φεουδάρχες Πειραιά & νοτίων προαστίων
> ...δεν είναι ούτε ελεύθερο ούτε χωρίς κόστος.
> Πρέπει κάποιοι να θέλουν να σε βάλουν, να σε συμπαθούν, να είσαι καλό παιδί, να συμφωνείς μαζί τους.


και για να καταλάβεις πόσο γελοίο είναι αυτό που λες, καθ'οτι το υπαινύχθικες για μένα, πρώτα έβγαζα λινκς με κόσμο, και μετά τους γνώριζα προσωπικά... ελάχιστα έβγαλα με διαφορετική σειρά... 

και η διαστρευλο-επίθεση που μου έκανες, είναι κάτι που ειλικρινά δεν περίμενα απο την πάρτη σου  ::  σοβαρά σε έβλεπα με σεβασμό...

τζάμπα η καλή μου πρόθεση...  :: 

μια χθες και μία σήμερα...


μόνο κάποιος να πεί "κύριοι σκούπα - ευχαριστώ" μου λείπει...  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Για να μπείς στο Δίκτυο του AWMN δεν είναι ούτε ελεύθερο


Μόλις γκρέμισες το όνειρο του acoul ...

----------


## nvak

Βρε σύ Jolly όταν σε πρότεινα να μπείς σαν υποψήφιος το έκανα γιατί είσαι απ' τους λίγους που πιστεύεις ότι μπορούμε με κάποιο τρόπο να οργανωθούμε.
Γενικά είμαστε ένα αναρχικό δίκτυο που τραβά το δρόμο του χωρίς κανένα σύλλογο και γενικούς κανόνες.

Μόνος κανόνας είναι να θέλει ο γείτονας να κάνει λινκ μαζί σου !!

Οι περισσότεροι πιστεύουμε ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητο το σωματείο. Αυτοί οι λίγοι που δουλεύουν σ' αυτό, πάλι θα δούλευαν και χωρίς αυτό για κάποιες κοινές υπηρεσίες.
Ακόμα και στα πλακώματα, πάλι η πλειοψηφία των μελλών του δικτύου θα έδινε την λύση.
Η μόνη πειθαρχική που έχουμε είναι να μας κόψουν τα λίνκ. Τίποτε άλλο δεν μας φοβίζει.

Το νάχουμε και κάποιο σωματείο να πηγαίνουμε κάπως πιό επίσημα στην ΕΕΤΤ, σε εκθέσεις κλπ δεν είναι άσχημο. 
Το θέμα είναι ποιός θα δουλεύει για αυτό και ποιός θα καλύπτει τα έξοδά του.

(και κάνουμε πλάκα μερικές φορές που δεν χρειάζεται ανάλυση  ::  )

----------


## harrylaos

> μόνο κάποιος να πεί "κύριοι σκούπα - ευχαριστώ" μου λείπει...


ΣΣΣΣ Κοιμαται... ησυχια...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> μόνο κάποιος να πεί "κύριοι σκούπα - ευχαριστώ" μου λείπει... 
> 
> 
> ΣΣΣΣ Κοιμαται... ησυχια...


Του έπεσε βαρύ το βαρέλι σήμερα;

----------


## acoul

> YGK
> nvak
> klarabel
> freenet
> jb172
> acinonyx
> jollyroger
> fengi1
> dti
> koki


επί της ταμπακιέρας,

παροτρύνω τους παραπάνω αλλά και άλλους να βάλουν υποψηφιότητα προκειμένου να δώσουν νέο αέρα, πνοή και δυναμική στο Δ.Σ. και τον σύλλογο βγαίνοντας όλοι κερδισμένοι, και να μη συνεχιστεί ο ύπνος του δικαίου που έχουμε εγκλωβιστεί τα τελευταία 4 χρόνια <-- let's wake up επιτέλους η τύχη μας βρίσκεται στα χέρια μας, απλά πρέπει να ξεκουνήσουμε λιγουλάκι ... τόσο δα δηλαδή ...  ::

----------


## The Undertaker

> YGK
> nvak
> klarabel
> freenet
> jb172
> acinonyx
> jollyroger
> fengi1
> dti
> ...


 δεν μας λες και ποιοι ΟΝΤΩΣ έχουν βάλει υποψήφιοι;

----------


## commando

Nαι ποιοι εχουν ηδη βαλει υποψηφιοτητα,μπορει να μας πει καποιος η ειναι απορρητο?
Λογικα δεν θα πρεπε διοτι δεν ειναι προσωπικο δεδομενο....
(βασικα ειναι καλυτερη φαση και γλυτωνουμε το msn-spamarisma απο τα γνωστα παπαγαλακια..)

----------


## dti

> YGK
> nvak
> klarabel
> freenet
> jb172
> acinonyx
> jollyroger
> fengi1
> dti
> ...



Εγώ δεν θα είμαι υποψήφιος αυτή τη φορά. Μακάρι να πάρουν τη σκυτάλη κάποιοι από τους προαναφερθέντες παραπάνω.
Θα ήθελα μόνο να υπενθυμήσω στον απερχόμενο πρόεδρο οτι δηλώσεις υποψηφιότητας χωρίς να έχει γίνει επίσημη πρόσκληση Γ.Σ. με καθορισμένη ημερομηνία διεξαγωγής της, στα χρονικά περιθώρια που ορίζει ο Νόμος και με τον τρόπο που πρέπει να γίνει αυτή η ανακοίνωση, είναι πρακτικά άκυρες. Αν μάλιστα αποκλειστούν ετσιθελικά τυχόν άλλες συμμετοχές πιθανότατα να υπάρξει πρόβλημα με το Πρωτοδικείο.
Και αυτή τη φορά θα υπάρξει δικηγόρος στις εκλογές και θα επιβλέψει σχολαστικά το πώς θα γίνουν αυτές.

----------


## harrylaos

> Και αυτή τη φορά θα υπάρξει δικηγόρος στις εκλογές και θα επιβλέψει σχολαστικά το πώς θα γίνουν αυτές.


Επιτελους υπαρχει Νομικη Καλυψη του Συλλογου απο Δικηγορο?
Ηταν το 4ο Θεμα, αν θυμαμαι καλα, που ειχες θιξει στην Συνελευση του 2006.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Και αυτή τη φορά θα υπάρξει δικηγόρος στις εκλογές και θα επιβλέψει σχολαστικά το πώς θα γίνουν αυτές.
> 
> 
> Επιτελους υπαρχει Νομικη Καλυψη του Συλλογου απο Δικηγορο?
> Ηταν το 4ο Θεμα, αν θυμαμαι καλα, που ειχες θιξει στην Συνελευση του 2006.


Υπάρχουν πολύ καλά νέα με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα.

Σύμφωνα με ανεπίσημες πληροφορίες μου, σε αυτή τη ΓΣ θα είναι το 3ο Θέμα !

Καταλαβαίνετε την σημαντικότητα του γεγονότος αυτού πιστεύω, τα πράγματα μιλάνε μόνα τους, δεν χρειάζονται κανένα σχολιασμό. Παρατηρώ ήδη χαρμόσυνα πακέτα να περνάνε από τον ρούτερ μου !

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YGK
> nvak
> klarabel
> ...


Βρε Δαμιανε, βρε Δαμιανέ...

Δεν υπάρχει ΓΣ, απλά υπάρχουν δηλώσεις υποψηφιότητας, χωρίς όμως ΓΣ.  ::

----------


## fengi1

Και σενα λαθος σε βρισκω  :: .
Προτασεις υπαρχουν αν και δεν βλεπω να τις εχει αποδεχτει κανεις .

----------


## NetTraptor

> Εγώ δεν θα είμαι υποψήφιος αυτή τη φορά. Μακάρι να πάρουν τη σκυτάλη κάποιοι από τους προαναφερθέντες παραπάνω.
> Θα ήθελα μόνο να υπενθυμήσω στον απερχόμενο πρόεδρο οτι δηλώσεις υποψηφιότητας χωρίς να έχει γίνει επίσημη πρόσκληση Γ.Σ. με καθορισμένη ημερομηνία διεξαγωγής της, στα χρονικά περιθώρια που ορίζει ο Νόμος και με τον τρόπο που πρέπει να γίνει αυτή η ανακοίνωση, είναι πρακτικά άκυρες. Αν μάλιστα αποκλειστούν ετσιθελικά τυχόν άλλες συμμετοχές πιθανότατα να υπάρξει πρόβλημα με το Πρωτοδικείο.
> Και αυτή τη φορά θα υπάρξει δικηγόρος στις εκλογές και θα επιβλέψει σχολαστικά το πώς θα γίνουν αυτές.


Σωστά τα λες. Μόνο που είχαν προβλεφθεί πολύ ποιο νωρίς από ότι θα καταλήξουν μάλλον να είναι! Για αυτό τον λόγο και ενημερώθηκε το thread. Υπάρχουν διάφορα κολλήματα!
Ευπρόσδεκτος και ο δικηγόρος ότι με πρόλαβες διότι θα έφερνα και εγώ ένα.

----------


## commando

> Ευπρόσδεκτος και ο δικηγόρος ότι με πρόλαβες διότι θα έφερνα και εγώ ένα.


Α ωραια τωρα το ειδα και εγω μεσα.

----------


## papashark

Ελεγα να μην μιλήσω, αλλά ο τρόπος σου Ιωσήφ με φτάνει στα όρια μου. Το θράσος σου δεν έχει όρια.




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Εγώ δεν θα είμαι υποψήφιος αυτή τη φορά. Μακάρι να πάρουν τη σκυτάλη κάποιοι από τους προαναφερθέντες παραπάνω.
> Θα ήθελα μόνο να υπενθυμήσω στον απερχόμενο πρόεδρο οτι δηλώσεις υποψηφιότητας χωρίς να έχει γίνει επίσημη πρόσκληση Γ.Σ. με καθορισμένη ημερομηνία διεξαγωγής της, στα χρονικά περιθώρια που ορίζει ο Νόμος και με τον τρόπο που πρέπει να γίνει αυτή η ανακοίνωση, είναι πρακτικά άκυρες. Αν μάλιστα αποκλειστούν ετσιθελικά τυχόν άλλες συμμετοχές πιθανότατα να υπάρξει πρόβλημα με το Πρωτοδικείο.
> Και αυτή τη φορά θα υπάρξει δικηγόρος στις εκλογές και θα επιβλέψει σχολαστικά το πώς θα γίνουν αυτές.
> 
> 
> Σωστά τα λες. Μόνο που είχαν προβλεφθεί πολύ ποιο νωρίς από ότι θα καταλήξουν μάλλον να είναι! Για αυτό τον λόγο και ενημερώθηκε το thread. Υπάρχουν διάφορα κολλήματα!
> Ευπρόσδεκτος και ο δικηγόρος ότι με πρόλαβες διότι θα έφερνα και εγώ ένα.


Αμάν ποια με αυτήν την αλαζονική συμπεριφορά σας.

Παραδέξου ότι έκανες λάθος, ότι δεν διάβασες το καταστατικό και έκανες μια ανακοίνωση στον γάμο του καραγκιόζη.

Οφείλεις ένα ευχαριστώ στον dti που σου υπέδειξε το λάθος σου, και οφείλεις συγγνώμη από τα μέλη του συλλόγου πρωτίστως για το λάθος που έκανες (που δεν νομίζω ότι είναι καθόλου τυχαίο).




> Το δικαίωμα του εκλέγειν και εκλέγεσθαι έχουν μόνο τα κατά τις αρχαιρεσίες παρόντα τακτικά και ταμειακά εν τάξει μέλη του Α.Μ.Δ.Α. *Για την εκλογή τους ως μελών του Δ.Σ. και της Εξελεγκτικής Επιτροπής απαιτείται έγγραφη υποβολή αιτήσεως υποψηφιότητας τουλάχιστον 3 εργάσιμες ημέρες πρίν από την Γενική Συνέλευση* υπό των υποψηφίων ή πρόταση υποψηφίων υπό 3 μελών του Δ.Σ. ή 5 τακτικών μελών του Α.Μ.Δ.Α. Οι υποψήφιοι καταχωρούνται σε ενιαία κατάσταση (ψηφοδέλτιο) κατ’ αλφαβητική σειρά. Η αίτηση κατατίθεται στη γραμματεία του σωματείου.





> Αυτό το post γίνεται εκτός της ενότητας του συλλόγου και απευθύνεται σε όλα τα μέλη του δικτύου και του συλλόγου, είτε είναι ταμιακώς εντάξει, είτε όχι.
> 
> Ενόψει της Γενικής Συνέλευσης πρέπει όσοι επιθυμούν να δηλώσουν υποψηφιότητα
> για
> 
> *Α) Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο του Συλλόγου
> Β) Πειθαρχική Επιτροπή
> Γ) Εξελεγκτική Επιτροπή*
> 
> ...


*
Κοινώς αφού δεν έχεις ημερομηνία ΓΣ, δεν έχεις και προθεσμία υποβολής αιτήσεων για υποψηφιότητες.*




> Η Τακτική Γενική Συνέλευση συνέρχεται το πρώτο 3μηνο εκάστου ημερολογιακού έτους, *δια προσκλήσεων που αποστέλλονται τουλάχιστον μία εβδομάδα πριν την ημερομηνία της συνέλευσης*, μετά από απόφαση του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου και για προκαθορισμένα κυρίως θέματα συζήτησης (χωρίς να αποκλείεται η συζήτηση και κάθε άλλου θέματος που ήθελε εγγραφεί στην ημερήσια διάταξη). Στις προσκλήσεις πρέπει να καθορίζονται :
> α)	ο τόπος, η ημερομηνία, η ώρα και ο αύξων αριθμός της συνέλευσης
> β)	τα θέματα προς συζήτηση
> γ)	ο απαιτούμενος για την απαρτία αριθμός μελών, ο οποίος δεν δύναται να είναι κατώτερος του 1/3 του όλου αριθμού των τακτικών μελών, των εχόντων δικαίωμα ψήφου.


Επειδή προφανώς δεν γνωρίζεις (εκτός αν θες να μας πεις ότι παραβιάζεις ή απλά βιάζεις το καταστατικό εκ προθέσεως) πως συγκαλείτε μια Γενική Συνέλευση, θα σου πρότεινα το γνωστό ρητό της διαφήμισης "καλύτερα να μασάς, παρά να μιλάς".

Κάνε μια αναδρομή στο παρελθόν να δεις τουλάχιστον πως τα προηγούμενα ΔΣ συγκαλούσαν Γ.Σ. μπας και ξεστραβωθείς, που δεν το νομίζω βέβαια.

Θα πρότεινα δε, κάποιος άλλος από το ΔΣ (ο γραμματέας καλύτερα, γιατί εσένα δεν σε βλέπω ικανό), να ανοίξει ένα τόπικ όπου θα ζητάει θέματα για την Γ.Σ., και στην συνέχεια να ορίσετε μια ημερομηνία προς το τέλος του Φλεβάρη, ώστε ο κόσμος να κανονίσει το πρόγραμμα του.

Ακόμα αν δεν ξέρετε εκεί πως γίνετε μια σωστή πρόσκληση Γ.Σ., να ρωτήσετε ανοιχτά, ξέρω ότι η αλαζονεία και ο υπέρμετρος εγωισμός που σας διακατέχει δεν σας αφήνει να παραδεχτείτε την ημιμάθεια σας, αλλά υποτίθετε ο θεσμός είναι πάνω από το εγώ σας. Αν δεν το καταλαβαίνετε, ελπίζω να μην ξαναβάλετε υποψηφιότητα, γιατί θα είναι καιρός να πάτε στα σπίτια σας.


Σημείωση : Οι ανακοινώσεις του παρέδρου στο συγκεκριμένο τόπικ θεωρώ ότι είναι σε συμφωνία με το υπόλοιπο ΔΣ, γιατί δεν είδα κανέναν τους να διαμαρτύρεται ή να φέρει αντίθετη άποψη, ή να ανακαλείτε η ανακοίνωση του προέδρου για την σύγκληση του σημαντικότερου οργάνου του συλλόγου. Εκτός αν το υπόλοιπο ΔΣ δεν υπάρχει καν...

Καλό Ξημέρωμα (γιατί κοιμόμαστε ύπνο βαθύ εκεί στον σύλλογο....)

----------


## commando

Αν δεν γινει αυτο που ειπα στο μινι πραξικοπημα της Πιτας να λαβουν ολοι μερος χλωμο,πρεπει το ΔΣ να δωσει την ευκαιρια να κανει ενα wipe the slate clean ωστε να μην εχει κ ο παραμικρος "αντιφρονουντας" δικαιωμα αποχης.Μονο με μηδενικη συνδρομη.
Το Κ/Σ ειναι λαστιχοταινια μαλλον μου φαινεται πια.
Παντως μπορω να σας προμηνυσω οτι ο Χαρρυλαος σε 6 χρονια θα ειναι Προεδρος του AWMN και βεβαια ευχομαι να αντεξετε.
Φιλια.
Venceremos

----------


## bedazzled

Που μπορεί να φτάσει ο άνθρωπος για να γλυτώσει €50 και να φανεί λαοφιλής ...  ::

----------


## commando

Συμπληρωνοντας την ανωτερω μου προταση περι συμμετοχης μου στο συλλογο Hellug αντι συνδρομης,δηλωνω οτι σε ενδειξη υποχωρητικοτητας παρολη την πιεση που δεχομαι συνειδησιακα να μην δεχτω παραβιαση του καταστατικου,σε ενδειξη καλης θελησεως...δηλωνω πως θα πληρωσω την συνδρομη που απαιτειται για συμμετοχη στην εκλογη στη ΓΣ για το 2009 στον δικηγορο του DTI τοις μετρητοις.Εν λευκω αν υπαρχει κανενα θεμα προθεσμιων κ αλλα κουραφεξαλα ,τον εξουσιοδοτω να τα καταβαλλει αντ εμου αν θελει ο ιδιος και θα τα δωσω εκεινη την μερα ,μολις βγει το νεο ΔΣ ΑΜΕΣΑ και δινω το λογο της στρατιωτικης μου τιμης.
Στο τωρινο σχημα aka κλικα aka ΔΣ αλλα φιλους μου κατα τα αλλα δεν θα μπορουσα να δωσω ουτε σεντς διοτι δεν παρηγαγαν τα προσδοκωμενα και την ιδια κριτικη θα δεχομουν να υποστω και εγω.Ειναι η μεγιστη υποχωρηση που μπορω να κανω και κανω ακομα εκκληση να γινει δεκτη η προταση μου για μηδενικη συμβολικα συνδρομη 2009 για να νιωσει κ ο πιο φτωχος χρηστης του AWMN ισοτητα απεναντι στις ευκαιριες για συμμετοχη στην κοινη πορεια του δικτυου και μεσω του συλλογου.
Παρακαλω να μεινει καθαρο ως την ΓΣ.

----------

